# My 2002 3500 Silverado Crew Cab Dually Duramax



## mossman381

Ok, here is my new truck. It is an 2002 crew cab dually. I sold my 08 mainly because I bought a 33' 5th wheel camper and needed something to pull it. I have had the truck a little over a week and love it. It is not perfect and needs some work. It has 175K miles on it with a rebuilt trans. Body has scratches, rock chips and a pretty good sized dent on the passenger side door. I got the truck for $9K so I think I got a good deal. I have many plans for the truck. I want to put a two tone suburban interior with bucket seats up front. On the outside I pretty much want everything blacked out. I plan on painting most of the truck. Probably a leveling kit with 285's and some performance upgrades. I will post up things as I get them done.

Here is a pic of when I got it.










Here are some pics after painting the wheels and 265's that I had. I think I want to go with 285's. Waiting for factory fender flares to take off the old man running boards. Also waiting on center caps.


----------



## mossman381

Some more pics. Should have some more tomorrow if it stops raining.


----------



## cubanb343

Wow! You sold your grey truck! Congrats on the new diesel tho, I'm sure it will look great once you are finished with it. Any leftover parts from the 08 for sale?


----------



## mossman381

cubanb343;1303838 said:


> Wow! You sold your grey truck! Congrats on the new diesel tho, I'm sure it will look great once you are finished with it. Any leftover parts from the 08 for sale?


This truck is going to be better than my 08 when I am done  All the parts that I took off the 08 are going on the 02. The frames are the same from 01-10. Nobody has bought my backrack so I might test fit it to see if it will work on the 02. I really wanted to make a new one.


----------



## Stik208

Injectors? Unimount going on this one?


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

Wow Truck looks great!


----------



## toroplowman

how much for the back rack?


----------



## cet

toroplowman;1303912 said:


> how much for the back rack?


If you click on his "08 plowing pics" it says he wants $1,000 for it.


----------



## EGLC

put some '08+ tow mirrors on it and cognito UCA's!


----------



## mossman381

Stik208;1303862 said:


> Injectors? Unimount going on this one?


I did a ton a research on the injector problem before I bought this. I am confident that I can do the job myself if the problem does come up. I looked up the vin at the dealer and from what I can tell the injectors are original. The plan right now is to put my plow on this truck.



XxChevy-HDxX;1303882 said:


> Wow Truck looks great!


Thanks



toroplowman;1303912 said:


> how much for the back rack?


I am looking to get a $1000 for it.



EGLC;1303968 said:


> put some '08+ tow mirrors on it and cognito UCA's!


Tow mirrors and a leveling/lift kit is in the plans.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Looks dope man, Black rims make it look mean.


----------



## Stik208

I like it, I was looking at its GMC cousin a couple weeks ago but it sold. Do a good detailing on it - wash, clay, megs 105, megs 205 and a quality wax, it will look good as new.


----------



## Triple L

looks good!


----------



## vegaman04

Sub'ed for more pics


----------



## cdahl1177

black rims do it everytime!


----------



## PrimoSR

Looks good, had to have another '02 huh?!


----------



## mossman381

THEGOLDPRO;1304015 said:


> Looks dope man, Black rims make it look mean.


That is the look I am going for. I want people to think the grim reaper is going to get out of this truck 



Stik208;1304085 said:


> I like it, I was looking at its GMC cousin a couple weeks ago but it sold. Do a good detailing on it - wash, clay, megs 105, megs 205 and a quality wax, it will look good as new.


I am probably going to go a bit farther and wet sand and buff it. I am going to fix the passenger side door soon. I can't stand any dents in my trucks.



PrimoSR;1304564 said:


> Looks good, had to have another '02 huh?!


I guess now you know I was not kidding when I said I wished I never sold my 02  I know I keep saying this but I love this truck. It has just enough technology to be helpful yet not annoying. When my doors are open I do not get a message saying my door is open. And no more dumb tire pressure sensors.


----------



## mossman381

Thanks guys. I haven't had time to get more pics. I got to take a few when the wagon broke down again.


----------



## Brandon29

Looks good. Welcome to the Duramax family. When the time comes you should get some EFI Live tuning for it. I have it in mine and its a totally different truck. I got mine done at Dans Diesel Performance. He is in Marengo, IL great guy and awesome service.


----------



## Silverado10923

Wow, you went back to the 02! I did love mine also although the 2010 is growing on me. You are dead on about the technology, not a nuisance in the 02.


----------



## mossman381

Brandon29;1304823 said:


> Looks good. Welcome to the Duramax family. When the time comes you should get some EFI Live tuning for it. I have it in mine and its a totally different truck. I got mine done at Dans Diesel Performance. He is in Marengo, IL great guy and awesome service.


EFI Live tuning is in the plans too. Just lower on the priority. I have heard the hand held tuners are a waste of time.



Silverado10923;1304836 said:


> Wow, you went back to the 02! I did love mine also although the 2010 is growing on me. You are dead on about the technology, not a nuisance in the 02.


I haven't missed the 08 for one second. I thought I would miss the V8 sound, but I don't


----------



## mossman381

Got some time to remove some things and put on a new led running light under the tailgate.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

That looks cool!


----------



## dieseld

I haven't missed the 08 for one second. I thought I would miss the V8 sound, but I don't [/QUOTE]

Luckty for you, you still have a V-8


----------



## mossman381

XxChevy-HDxX;1306213 said:


> That looks cool!


Thanks, I can't seem to find the time to get much done to it.



dieseld;1306248 said:


> Luckty for you, you still have a V-8


I was talking about a gas V8 sound. My 08 sounded so good. I have heard a few duramax's that have sounded pretty good.


----------



## WilliamOak

You won't regret efi live, I've had it in my truck for a couple weeks now and have loved every second. I'd stop posting here and concentrate your efforts on dieselplace lol. There's so much info/knowledge on there for these trucks its unreal.


----------



## mossman381

WilliamOak;1306312 said:


> You won't regret efi live, I've had it in my truck for a couple weeks now and have loved every second. I'd stop posting here and concentrate your efforts on dieselplace lol. There's so much info/knowledge on there for these trucks its unreal.


I have been over to dieselplace. Good site. This thread really isn't about getting info. Just to show me customizing and using my truck.

Made a video


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

Cool video


----------



## Mark13

mossman381;1304922 said:


> EFI Live tuning is in the plans too. Just lower on the priority. I have heard the hand held tuners are a waste of time.


If you go hand held, PPE is the way to go.

I definitely agree with choosing Efi-Live over a hand held tuner though. I recommend Nick at DuramaxTuner.com, Fantastic guy to deal with and is very knowledgeable. I've been running his tuning for over a year and know many other truck's he has tuned and they all run well and the tunes are very clean. 
His shop is located in Union, IL, definitely worth the drive down here for him to tune it in person if you can.

His site:
http://duramaxtuner.com/

His youtube page to see what kinda work he does and the truck's he is around.
http://www.youtube.com/user/Duramaxtuner


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

mossman381;1306180 said:


> put on a new led running light under the tailgate.


Where'd ya get that led light at?


----------



## mossman381

XxChevy-HDxX;1307322 said:


> Cool video


Thanks



Mark13;1307369 said:


> If you go hand held, PPE is the way to go.
> 
> I definitely agree with choosing Efi-Live over a hand held tuner though. I recommend Nick at DuramaxTuner.com, Fantastic guy to deal with and is very knowledgeable. I've been running his tuning for over a year and know many other truck's he has tuned and they all run well and the tunes are very clean.
> His shop is located in Union, IL, definitely worth the drive down here for him to tune it in person if you can.


Thanks Mark. Did you get an ECM from them or did you go there and let them tune it?



BlackBirdWS.6;1307483 said:


> Where'd ya get that led light at?


I had the light laying around. I think I got it from JC Whitney.


----------



## 87chevy

new body style rear bumpers look really sweet on these trucks, got a buddy that has one on his 03 GMC.

Sounds like you got a pretty good deal. Nice truck sir Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark13

mossman381;1307498 said:


> Thanks Mark. Did you get an ECM from them or did you go there and let them tune it?


I went there and tuned it. Nick's shop is 10 minutes from my house.


----------



## mossman381

And the black out begins . Should have color and clear on in a few hours.


----------



## Banksy

The 4x4 stickers need to go now. They are blinding against all that black.

Have you considered getting rid of the Grandpa truck fender skirt things?


----------



## mossman381

Banksy;1317419 said:


> The 4x4 stickers need to go now. They are blinding against all that black.
> 
> Have you considered getting rid of the Grandpa truck fender skirt things?


Look at the top of this page you will see that the 4x4 stickers are already gone. The grandpa steps as you put it were on the truck when I bought it. They will be gone as soon as I get a factory set of front fender flares. This is going to take time to get the truck the way I want it. I use this truck every day so I can't have much down time. But it will get done eventually


----------



## Banksy

Oh sorry, I was just looking at your sig pic. Flares will look cool.


----------



## mossman381

Banksy;1317451 said:


> Oh sorry, I was just looking at your sig pic. Flares will look cool.


No problem. Yeah the steps are nasty. They are fiberglass and spider cracking everywhere. I remember back when they were putting them on all the trucks. Older people must have been buying them to pull their campers


----------



## thesnowman269

intrested to see how the truck comes out. Im a big fan of blacked out trucks. they bring the words classy yet badass to mind


----------



## mossman381

Well got it done. And I decided to smoke my cab lights with the extra clear that I had left. Thumbs Up


----------



## randomb0b123

very darth vader like


----------



## The PuSher MaN

Remove them running boards and body kit and she will look infinitely better.


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1317472 said:


> very darth vader like


You took the words right out of my mouth. This is now project Darth Dually


----------



## Willman940

Great work but Pics? also what are you doing with the bowtie? I think it would look good gold but the black trim on the OE bowtie for that truck ruins it.


----------



## mossman381

The PuSher MaN;1317597 said:


> Remove them running boards and body kit and she will look infinitely better.


That is the plan.



Willman940;1317643 said:


> Great work but Pics? also what are you doing with the bowtie? I think it would look good gold but the black trim on the OE bowtie for that truck ruins it.


Pics are going to have to wait. I can't take a pic of a freshly painted grill on a dirty truck  I usually like to leave the bowties original, but the bowtie on this truck was not in good shape. I have painted it a satin black to contrast a bit from the gloss black of the grill. Might end up getting a polished aluminum bowtie and smoking it. The cab lights turned out awesome. They are nice and dark during the day and at night the lights show up fine. Going to put led's in them as soon as I get them.


----------



## toroplowman

got any new photos?


----------



## wolfmobile8

looks good mossman I have a panited black grill with an alluminum polished bowtie on my 02 dmax and you should get the recon smocked led cab lights I put those on mine.


----------



## mossman381

wolfmobile8;1318000 said:


> looks good mossman I have a panited black grill with an alluminum polished bowtie on my 02 dmax and you should get the recon smocked led cab lights I put those on mine.


Thanks. I like the looks of the aluminum, but I want a darker look. I really like the way my smoked cab lights turned out. Should save me $70 not having to buy the recons. Quick pic of the truck. I am wet sanding and buffing the hood and front fenders tonight. Should have some pics tomorrow.


----------



## mossman381

Finally got some pics. Buffer died on me and had to order a new one. I still have a few things that I need to get on the truck. And I have to finish buffing the rest of the truck.


----------



## vegaman04

We need some close up pics to see that shine.


----------



## mossman381

vegaman04;1319756 said:


> We need some close up pics to see that shine.


Sure, as soon as we get a little rain and the wind stops blowing. I can't get the truck out of the shop door without it getting a coating of dust all over it :realmad:


----------



## 91AK250

i really liked how your old truck looked, i cant wait to see what you have in store for this one! looks fantastic!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Don't be scared to toss alittle tire wet on those tires. That would really set it off and make it look nice and shiny


----------



## 91AK250

i may have missed it, any plans for wheels besides the black stockers?


----------



## wideout

mossman381;1318418 said:


> Thanks. I like the looks of the aluminum, but I want a darker look. I really like the way my smoked cab lights turned out. Should save me $70 not having to buy the recons. Quick pic of the truck. I am wet sanding and buffing the hood and front fenders tonight. Should have some pics tomorrow.


I'm not a body man but how does that wet sanding work and does it take out all the scratches


----------



## Banksy

wideout;1319904 said:


> I'm not a body man but how does that wet sanding work and does it take out all the scratches


I've never done it, but I hear it's easy to go to far and wreck the paint.

A good way to practice is find a hood or door from a salvage yard and mess up, I mean learn on that. I'd like to have some more paint care skills.


----------



## vegaman04

wideout;1319904 said:


> I'm not a body man but how does that wet sanding work and does it take out all the scratches


It gives the paint a uniform surface and removes imperfections in the paint. Usually you clay bar first, then wet sand, rubbing compound, polishing compound and wax and looks like a new paint job.



Banksy;1319912 said:


> I've never done it, but I hear it's easy to go to far and wreck the paint.
> 
> A good way to practice is find a hood or door from a salvage yard and mess up, I mean learn on that. I'd like to have some more paint care skills.


I wouldn't be so concerned about the wet-sanding, I would be more worried about burning through the clear coat when using a buffer / polisher.


----------



## mossman381

91AK250;1319777 said:


> i really liked how your old truck looked, i cant wait to see what you have in store for this one! looks fantastic!


Thanks man



THEGOLDPRO;1319829 said:


> Don't be scared to toss alittle tire wet on those tires. That would really set it off and make it look nice and shiny


I don't like to use tire shine. I think it looks fake.



91AK250;1319838 said:


> i may have missed it, any plans for wheels besides the black stockers?


Not sure what I am doing about the rims. There are not that many options for duallys. I have been looking at some 22.5 semi rims 



wideout;1319904 said:


> I'm not a body man but how does that wet sanding work and does it take out all the scratches


It does take out scratches that are in the clearcoat. If they are deeper than that you need to use some touchup paint then wet sand and buff. You do need to be careful.


----------



## mossman381

Banksy;1319912 said:


> I've never done it, but I hear it's easy to go to far and wreck the paint.
> 
> A good way to practice is find a hood or door from a salvage yard and mess up, I mean learn on that. I'd like to have some more paint care skills.





vegaman04;1319997 said:


> It gives the paint a uniform surface and removes imperfections in the paint. Usually you clay bar first, then wet sand, rubbing compound, polishing compound and wax and looks like a new paint job.
> 
> I wouldn't be so concerned about the wet-sanding, I would be more worried about burning through the clear coat when using a buffer / polisher.


It would be pretty hard to sand through the paint using 1500 grit. But you have to watch out for any sharp edges. I use 1500 then 3000 on a DA. I am not trying to get a show car finish. Just a nice shine from old paint that has been abused.


----------



## mossman381

My favorite view. Got my recon led lights on Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

Some shots of the lights. Those are not brake lights, they are parking lights.


----------



## vegaman04

Very Nice, are those smoked / tinted out of the box?


----------



## mossman381

vegaman04;1320298 said:


> Very Nice, are those smoked / tinted out of the box?


Yes they are and DOT stamped.


----------



## Mark13

mossman381;1320041 said:


> Not sure what I am doing about the rims. There are not that many options for duallys. I have been looking at some 22.5 semi rims


A set of 19.5's would look great on your truck I think. Progress is good, definitely going to be a sharp truck once your done with it.


----------



## swtiih

22.5" tires would look cool, I'm waiting for the backrack I really like the custom one you made for your other truck


----------



## mossman381

Mark13;1320347 said:


> A set of 19.5's would look great on your truck I think. Progress is good, definitely going to be a sharp truck once your done with it.


Thanks mark. The 19.5 would probably be more practical than 22.5. I already have a set of steel 22.5 from my dads semi. And I know where I can get 4 - 22.5 aluminum rims for $150 a piece. Thats kinda why I was looking in that direction. Still not sure yet.



swtiih;1321188 said:


> 22.5" tires would look cool, I'm waiting for the backrack I really like the custom one you made for your other truck


Thanks, The backrack build probably won't happen for awhile. I have a ton of other stuff to do before that.


----------



## Mark13

mossman381;1321446 said:


> Thanks mark. The 19.5 would probably be more practical than 22.5. I already have a set of steel 22.5 from my dads semi. And I know where I can get 4 - 22.5 aluminum rims for $150 a piece. Thats kinda why I was looking in that direction. Still not sure yet.


I just think 22.5's on anything besides a semi or other heavy duty truck look stupid. 
19.5's on a dually look good most of the time, 22.5's are just to much. They look out of proportion.


----------



## 87chevy

19.5s would look better IMO. but it's your truck!!


Have you considered the 6 speed upgrade at all?


----------



## mossman381

Mark13;1321454 said:


> I just think 22.5's on anything besides a semi or other heavy duty truck look stupid.
> 19.5's on a dually look good most of the time, 22.5's are just to much. They look out of proportion.


I agree that the 22.5's are big rims. But the crew cab duallys are big trucks and they pull the look off good. I keep telling myself I don't need them, but then I look at this pic.












87chevy;1321480 said:


> Have you considered the 6 speed upgrade at all?


I have seen the 6 speed conversion on Merchant Automotive. Have you heard good things about it?


----------



## wolfmobile8

Id go with the 22.5's in alcoa's. Makes the duallys looks so much better imo


----------



## dieseld

Damn that is a nice picture.


----------



## Mark13

That truck pulls off the look pretty well. As long as you don't lift it some ridiculous amount and then slap some 22.5's on it I think there's still hope for a truck that turns out well. If you can pull off a similar look I think 22.5's would look alright on there. I'll still stick with saying 19.5's would be the real ticket though.


----------



## patlalandebutt

if i had that picture to refer to ... i dont think i would still have those stock rims on there mossman!


----------



## 87chevy

mossman381;1321899 said:


> I have seen the 6 speed conversion on Merchant Automotive. Have you heard good things about it?


I really haven't heard much about it. But I really can't see any cons. I've heard really good things about Merchant. One of my buddie's cousins is friends with the guys there.

Everythings there in the A1000 to make it a 6 speed besides the VB and TCM. I guess I personally don't see how you could go wrong with another gear Thumbs Up
I kind of poked around on Dmax forum, not a whole lot on there about it. I don't think most people even know about it.

Trucks really lookin good tho sir. I don't really care for that bodystyle but man is yours sharp


----------



## mossman381

Mark13;1322046 said:


> That truck pulls off the look pretty well. As long as you don't lift it some ridiculous amount and then slap some 22.5's on it I think there's still hope for a truck that turns out well. If you can pull off a similar look I think 22.5's would look alright on there. I'll still stick with saying 19.5's would be the real ticket though.


I think that both 19.5's and 22.5's will look good. As soon as I figure out which one I am going with I will let you guys know. Still thinking about some 285's. I do know for sure that I am going to get a cognito leveling kit and go from there.



patlalandebutt;1322047 said:


> if i had that picture to refer to ... i dont think i would still have those stock rims on there mossman!


Can I borrow the $3500 that it is going to take to get it done? I swear I will pay it back 



87chevy;1322102 said:


> I really haven't heard much about it. But I really can't see any cons. I've heard really good things about Merchant. One of my buddie's cousins is friends with the guys there.
> 
> Trucks really lookin good tho sir. I don't really care for that bodystyle but man is yours sharp


Thanks man. Just scratching the surface right now. The 6 speed conversion looks like a good idea. I will have to look into it in the future.

Scored some goodies from the salvage yard. And the big brown truck left some more goodies at my door


----------



## wolfmobile8

The new style tow mirrors are a must. I am going to get some for mine soon.


----------



## pheasantfarmer

yeah those 22.5 look good here is my cummins and i love my flaps haha....










nice truck mossman always like your posts, have a great winter!


----------



## swtiih

pheasantfarmer;1322654 said:


> yeah those 22.5 look good here is my cummins and i love my flaps haha....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice truck mossman always like your posts, have a great winter!


that's a beast of a truck, gotta look cool going down the road


----------



## mossman381

pheasantfarmer;1322654 said:


> yeah those 22.5 look good here is my cummins and i love my flaps haha....
> 
> nice truck mossman always like your posts, have a great winter!


Thanks man. You have a nice truck yourself. It's hard to find anybody running the 22.5's. How do you like them? Do they ride pretty rough? Do they shake at all?


----------



## mossman381

wolfmobile8;1322550 said:


> The new style tow mirrors are a must. I am going to get some for mine soon.


Yes they are


----------



## pheasantfarmer

Thanks guys yeah she looks good especially all light up and sounds good too. Get a lot of complements!

Um I like the a lot did a lot of research before getting them. DON"T CUT corners you will pay for it, get sumitomos because they are usual round/balanced. I haven't had any problems with them. No vibrations, maybe a little harder of a ride when empty, but smooth with trailer, only run 35 psi in rears. Also they really helped my rpms....used to run 2000-2100 rpms at 65pmh not only run like 1500rpm. Love them i do need a rebuild my front-end but that needed it already. I have probably put 10,0000 miles on the so far no sign of wear. Guys are getting 150,000 + miles with them since they are semi tires. However if you get them get the 908s or other all terrain tires mine road tires, they are ok in snow and off road but not if i was plowing with that truck. I just got them cause i got a heck of a deal on the whole set.

Hopefully that helped a little, thanks again and ask if you have questions i will try to answer them.


----------



## mossman381

Some pics with the mirrors on. The sun would not come out so this is the best I can do. I am probably going to paint my fender flares tonight. So I can get those ugly steps off my truck this weekend.


----------



## Kwing1120

Do you know if those Tow mirrors would fit on a 1999 GMC 1500? i think they look awesome.


----------



## mossman381

Kwing1120;1323321 said:


> Do you know if those Tow mirrors would fit on a 1999 GMC 1500? i think they look awesome.


They make them for all the chevys now. Even the 88-98.


----------



## Kwing1120

ok great. i will look around. thanks.


----------



## wolfmobile8

Looks way better with the tow mirrors. I can't wait to get them for mine. You should paint your bottom plastic on the bumper where the fog lighst are black I am going to do that to mine eventually and going get some billet grill inserts to.


----------



## mossman381

wolfmobile8;1323361 said:


> Looks way better with the tow mirrors. I can't wait to get them for mine. You should paint your bottom plastic on the bumper where the fog lighst are black I am going to do that to mine eventually and going get some billet grill inserts to.


I am not sure why chevy made the lower valance gray. That piece takes a lot of abuse and for that reason, I have never painted the valance on any of my trucks. I will have to see how it looks when the bumper is black.


----------



## wolfmobile8

mossman381;1323373 said:


> I am not sure why chevy made the lower valance gray. That piece takes a lot of abuse and for that reason, I have never painted the valance on any of my trucks. I will have to see how it looks when the bumper is black.


Yea me either. I know on the 03 and up chevys you can get it already get that lower valance in grey or in black. My brothers 05 dmax is black on his.


----------



## mossman381

wolfmobile8;1323384 said:


> Yea me either. I know on the 03 and up chevys you can get it already get that lower valance in grey or in black. My brothers 05 dmax is black on his.


I am not sure, but I think the Z71 tahoe lower valance might be black. But it has the round fog lights.


----------



## wolfmobile8

mossman381;1323388 said:


> I am not sure, but I think the Z71 tahoe lower valance might be black. But it has the round fog lights.


Yea I want to get that painted top valance bumper cover like the ones on the z71 tahoes in black for mine for the top of the bumper aswell.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

Wow is the truck looking great i think i gotta get towing mirror too they make the truck look way tougher and meaner


----------



## mossman381

wolfmobile8;1323395 said:


> Yea I want to get that painted top valance bumper cover like the ones on the z71 tahoes in black for mine for the top of the bumper aswell.


The tahoe top bumper cover will not work on the HD. The bumper is a different shape on top. Only way to get a painted top cover for the HD is to paint a textured black one. The tahoe lower valance will work because the bottom of the bumpers are the same.



XxChevy-HDxX;1323422 said:


> Wow is the truck looking great i think i gotta get towing mirror too they make the truck look way tougher and meaner


It is surprising how just mirrors can make a big difference. And I can see a lot better behind me


----------



## SilverLT2

Lookin good Mossman Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1323492 said:


> Lookin good Mossman Thumbs Up


Thanks. Fender flares are painted


----------



## wolfmobile8

mossman381;1323478 said:


> The tahoe top bumper cover will not work on the HD. The bumper is a different shape on top. Only way to get a painted top cover for the HD is to paint a textured black one. The tahoe lower valance will work because the bottom of the bumpers are the same.
> 
> Ok good to know now. Now you got me thinkin of havein my fender fllears painted black.  post a pick up when you put them on.


----------



## vegaman04

When you paint, is it rattle can or actual gun?


----------



## mossman381

wolfmobile8;1323537 said:


> Ok good to know now. Now you got me thinkin of havein my fender fllears painted black.  post a pick up when you put them on.


You know I will  I am hoping to get the steps off Sunday.



vegaman04;1323555 said:


> When you paint, is it rattle can or actual gun?


I use dupont paint. And spray it with my small gun for small jobs or my HVLP for bigger jobs. The mickey mouse paint in a can is pretty much worthless in my opinion. I will use rattle can for things like brackets and even the frame, but only rustoleum industrial paint. That paint is tuff.


----------



## onsight

Mossman
Just saw these listed on CL - don't know if you are interested.

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/pts/2617509528.html


----------



## mossman381

onsight;1324680 said:


> Mossman
> Just saw these listed on CL - don't know if you are interested.
> 
> http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/pts/2617509528.html


Thanks man. I think he is asking too much and looks like they are steer tires.

Got the steps off and the flares on. I found some good things and bad things. The good is that I have no rust through. I was a little worried about the front fenders with the truck being in WI for 10 years. Just some paint flaking. The bad is that the drivers side rear fender was painted at one time. The body shop did not take off the steps to paint. The other side has some paint damage to the lip as well. I can't really paint the box yet, so I am going to try to buff and hide the damage the best I can for now. Truck sure looks a lot better without the steps. Still need to buff the body, detail the frame and clean up and bed coat the rocker panels. Here are some pics.


----------



## mossman381




----------



## MarkEagleUSA

Impressive! Though I must admit the taillights don't really fit with the blacked-out look. Other than that she's sharp! Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

MarkEagleUSA;1324747 said:


> Impressive! Though I must admit the taillights don't really fit with the blacked-out look. Other than that she's sharp! Thumbs Up


Thanks Mark, that is the best I can do and be DOT approved. Getting pulled over all the time is not something I want to deal with.


----------



## pheasantfarmer

Great looking truck especially now with steps gone.

But i would suggest at some point to wire wheel the frame and under coat it or at least spray it with a flat black rust resistant paint. Protect frame from salt but also way to many guys have nice looking trucks but leave the frame that rusted color when. If you flat black at least it will look so much better. Just a thought i will pass on did it to my truck and looks so much better.

But nice truck either way!


----------



## wolfmobile8

Thats like what happened when my brother got his 05 dmax. The kid had the truck reapinted and my brother asked him if the guy that painted took the door modings off when he painted it and he said no. so my borther wanted to take his doore mooldings off but it's a good thig he asked because know he will have to get the bottom of the doors redone to match. The truck looks 100% better with out the running boards now all it needs is to be cranked up and leaveld.


----------



## EGLC

get these!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Recon-26417...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item5199ebf383

.................nevermind you beat me too them hahaha


----------



## bossman22

Level it and tint them windows! It'll be a whole different truck! Looks good though!


----------



## randomb0b123

looking good i like how it sits the way it is i like the kinda raked look


----------



## mossman381

pheasantfarmer;1324795 said:


> Great looking truck especially now with steps gone.
> 
> But i would suggest at some point to wire wheel the frame and under coat it or at least spray it with a flat black rust resistant paint. Protect frame from salt but also way to many guys have nice looking trucks but leave the frame that rusted color when. If you flat black at least it will look so much better. Just a thought i will pass on did it to my truck and looks so much better.
> 
> But nice truck either way!


That is next on the plans.



wolfmobile8;1324882 said:


> Thats like what happened when my brother got his 05 dmax. The kid had the truck reapinted and my brother asked him if the guy that painted took the door modings off when he painted it and he said no. so my borther wanted to take his doore mooldings off but it's a good thig he asked because know he will have to get the bottom of the doors redone to match. The truck looks 100% better with out the running boards now all it needs is to be cranked up and leaveld.


Thanks, a lot of body shops do that. I measured today and the rear was like 3-4" higher than the front.



EGLC;1324898 said:


> get these!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Recon-26417...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item5199ebf383
> 
> .................nevermind you beat me too them hahaha


I like the taillights I have.



bossman22;1324945 said:


> Level it and tint them windows! It'll be a whole different truck! Looks good though!


Thanks, I don't like tinting all the windows. It's hard see out of them at night. I want to enjoy driving the truck all the time not just during the day.



randomb0b123;1324969 said:


> looking good i like how it sits the way it is i like the kinda raked look


It has a pretty good rake. .


----------



## mossman381

This is what I have been working on this weekend. With the rain I was able to park my truck in the shop for a couple days to work on the dent on the passenger side door. The dent was in a bad spot on a body line. The smart thing would have been to get a another door and paint it to match. The salvage yard wanted $350 for a door that needed body work. So I thought I would try to save this door. It turned out pretty good. I ran the clear and will have to wet sand and buff it, but I am happy.

Here is what I started out with. I don't think a body shop would have tried to save this door. They probably would have replaced it.










And after hours and hours of hard work.










After color.










And clear.


----------



## Banksy

Wow, nice work!


----------



## bossman22

You have wayyyyy too much patience!


----------



## EGLC

the eBay link ARE your taillights HAHAHAA if you read my post I said nvrmind I realized you had beat me to em


----------



## mossman381

Banksy;1328825 said:


> Wow, nice work!





bossman22;1328922 said:


> You have wayyyyy too much patience!


Thanks guys. Glad to have that job done. Been driving around with that dent for 2 months. I can't stand body damage. 



EGLC;1328929 said:


> the eBay link ARE your taillights HAHAHAA if you read my post I said nvrmind I realized you had beat me to em


I read your post. I thought the link went to a different set of lights. I was not interested in any other lights, so I didn't look at it. I didn't know I was racing you to get taillights.


----------



## swtiih

mossman381 with all the things you did on your previous truck, plus fabricated backrack and this body work you are very skilled and do nice work. I enjoy your pictures and posts


----------



## Brandon29

Level those mirrors lol 

Truck looks good keep up the good work


----------



## mossman381

Thanks guys. The mirrors don't bother me right now. Trying to get the body and paint work done first. I am Buffing the passenger side tonight. This truck is so long. I thought my extended cab short bed was bad.


----------



## swtiih

when you make a U turn in that truck that's when you get a good feel for how big it is. All your turns need to be wide
I remember going to dinner with my crewcab dually in the city one night (it was a stick). This was back in the 80's when most of the vehicles on the road were cars. I couldn't find a parking place any where and was forced to use the vallet. The vallet guy just about dropped when I pulled up.


----------



## mossman381

I wouldn't let anybody drive my truck. I have a hard time letting my dad drive them. It might have been different in the 80's. I was just a kid then 

Took some more pics today while I was working. Got some passenger side pics. I don't think you guys have seen that side yet. Still have some buffing to do on the passenger side. I know I am sick of buffing.


----------



## mossman381

And one more


----------



## WilliamOak

looks like its time to undercoat the frame


----------



## wolfmobile8

lookin good every time you post new pics of it up. I am still debating on taking my moldings off. If I had the newer body style like my brothers I would deffinetly take them off but I like the moldings on the 01's&02's and I am also thinking of painting my fender flares black like yours. Haha I am also the same exzact way about my truck.


----------



## mossman381

WilliamOak;1331193 said:


> looks like its time to undercoat the frame


When I get the buffing done that is next.



wolfmobile8;1331229 said:


> lookin good every time you post new pics of it up. I am still debating on taking my moldings off. If I had the newer body style like my brothers I would deffinetly take them off but I like the moldings on the 01's&02's and I am also thinking of painting my fender flares black like yours. Haha I am also the same exzact way about my truck.


The duallys didn't come with moldings, but I would have taken them off if it did have them. If you like the moldings keep them on. Painted flares really set a truck off. I am thinking of putting the newer style 3500 emblems on my truck. Not really sure. I like how clean the side is without anything.


----------



## Willman940

Wow, in only a month and a half look at all you've done to her. When are you putting your plow on it?


----------



## 20Silverado05

Are you gunna paint the lower valence on the bumber to match?


----------



## mossman381

Willman940;1331387 said:


> Wow, in only a month and a half look at all you've done to her. When are you putting your plow on it?


Yeah, I have been working my a$$ off on this truck every minute I can. I am thinking of putting my plow on my dads 04 crew 2500HD. I am not sure yet. The truck is so long and wide. I really would like to get a 2500 suburban and mount my plow on that. Not sure I can make that happen this year.



20Silverado05;1331511 said:


> Are you gunna paint the lower valence on the bumber to match?


I will be painting it black. But I am going to paint it with that krylon paint for plastic. The guys over on GMFS say they have had good luck with it. I might be cutting it for the plow mounts, so it doesn't make sense to paint it with the automotive paint. I am going to try to paint the bumper this weekend.


----------



## mossman381

Its going to be a long night


----------



## mossman381

I am so pumped right now. Too bad I don't have anybody here to help me install it right now


----------



## randomb0b123

offical truck of darth vader. looking good. i think this would look great towing a trailer with a grand national on it to the race track


----------



## wolfmobile8

Wish you were closer mossman I would of had you paint my top and bottom plastic valance black for my truck.


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1335332 said:


> offical truck of darth vader. looking good. i think this would look great towing a trailer with a grand national on it to the race track


This truck is going to look awesome pullling anything. Especially my custom camper 



 . I am going to black it out too.



wolfmobile8;1335863 said:


> Wish you were closer mossman I would of had you paint my top and bottom plastic valance black for my truck.


I have a hard time getting my own stuff done. Plus my camper. And my dad is restoring a 70 camaro.


----------



## randomb0b123

dude....... blacked out camper sounds hot as hell i guess itd be ok if you only go camping in fall


----------



## mossman381

Some pics. I was fighting the sun going down and getting my work done. I don't have the fogs in. You can see in the pics that I did not paint the valance with the automotive paint. I used the Krylon paint for plastic. It looks really good. Not sure how it will hold up. The guys on GMFS that have used it seem to like it so I will see.


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1336275 said:


> dude....... blacked out camper sounds hot as hell i guess itd be ok if you only go camping in fall


The top will be white. There are a lot of campers that are going with darker colors. My sisters motorhome is black/dark gray.


----------



## randomb0b123

mudllaps with the girls on them!


----------



## randomb0b123

oo that would help that does sound like a pretty sweet looking rig darth vaders truck towing a black camper hahaha


----------



## Stik208

That thing is nasty.


----------



## vegaman04

I should come out by you for a weekend and have you fix my truck with all the flaws lol.


----------



## SilverLT2

Lovein the look Mossman Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1336284 said:


> mudllaps with the girls on them!


No, I will leave that look for the dodge duallys 



Stik208;1336304 said:


> That thing is nasty.


Yeah, it is looking good. Only thing left is my rear bumper.



vegaman04;1336323 said:


> I should come out by you for a weekend and have you fix my truck with all the flaws lol.


My truck is not perfect. Just a daily driver. You still haven't posted any pics of your rig. I would like to see it.
.


SilverLT2;1336386 said:


> Lovein the look Mossman Thumbs Up


Thanks man. It's getting there.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA

I'm not a fan of the blacked-out look but that rig is sweet! Makes me want a dually!


----------



## Louiso

your lower front headlights/runninglights/foglights. ha what ever they are...... i like them all clear.... where did you get them and cost?


----------



## Willman940

Didn't think I'd like it without chrome, I'm a believer in chrome/black in moderation, but its even better looking then before. Are you painting the mirrors too?


----------



## thesnowman269

WOW... that is all


----------



## mossman381

MarkEagleUSA;1336456 said:


> I'm not a fan of the blacked-out look but that rig is sweet! Makes me want a dually!


My dad was the same way when I told him I was going to paint everything on it black. I think he is coming around too. 



Louiso;1336534 said:


> your lower front headlights/runninglights/foglights. ha what ever they are...... i like them all clear.... where did you get them and cost?


The parking lights are from my first 02 I had. For some reason I didn't like them on it so I took them off and saved them. I think I got them on ebay but it has been like 9 years so not sure. You can find them everywhere online. They are pretty cheap.



Willman940;1336610 said:


> Didn't think I'd like it without chrome, I'm a believer in chrome/black in moderation, but its even better looking then before. Are you painting the mirrors too?


Black and chrome look great together. I have done that before. I am loving how the front looks now.  I don't plan on painting the mirrors right now. Later if I have nothing to do I might throw some paint on them.



thesnowman269;1336627 said:


> WOW... that is all


Yeah, that is what I keep saying when I look at it


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

2 words. EFI Live.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

good job on all the paint and body work. the rig turned out unbelievable. where did you learn to do body work like that?


----------



## mossman381

H&HPropertyMait;1336885 said:


> 2 words. EFI Live.


That will happen later.

Ok, I installed my fogs and leveled the mirrors last night. Got some pics in the sun today. Truck is dirty so just took a few to show the mirrors. One thing I hate is the they make these mirrors so the passenger side does not stick out as far as the drivers side. That really bugs me. If you can't drive without hitting your passenger side mirror if it is another 1.5" out then you should not be driving. I might look into taking it apart and moving the pins so the mirror moves out like the drivers side.


----------



## dieseld

Putting my vote in for a Cognito 4". AF 19.5s with spike lugs.


----------



## vegaman04

Very nice and clean. 

Please elaborate on leveling the mirrors. You just have to add a few washers right?


----------



## mossman381

oldbluehairhemi;1337955 said:


> good job on all the paint and body work. the rig turned out unbelievable. where did you learn to do body work like that?


I am not done yet 

I pretty much learned everything by trial and error. I have been working on trucks since I bought my first one when I was 14. I worked my butt off every summer to buy my truck and then customize it. You should have seen my first attempts at painting. They were terrible  I now have about 15 years under my belt working on 73-up chevy trucks, so I know a few thing about them  I owe a big thanks to my dad for helping me along the way.


----------



## SilverLT2

Mirrors look way better Thumbs Up Nice sig pic too!


----------



## mossman381

dieseld;1337967 said:


> Putting my vote in for a Cognito 4". AF 19.5s with spike lugs.


Probably just going to level it and throw some 285's on the rims I have. If I am going to put the plow on this truck I am running out of time.



vegaman04;1337980 said:


> Very nice and clean.
> 
> Please elaborate on leveling the mirrors. You just have to add a few washers right?


This link helped me http://www.duramaxforum.com/forum/how-tos-diy-write-ups/75191-how-level-tow-mirrors.html

The hardest part is getting the cover to snap off without breaking it. I cracked the mounting tab inside the cover on my first one. Second one came off easier because I knew what the inside looked like. Still not easy. I used the soldering gun to melt the crack back together and added some more plastic to it to help it not crack again. I also had to grind the plastic lip off the underside of the mirrors. That link only mentioned grinding the cover to get it to fit. Maybe the brand I got was different. All the plastic that was ground can not be seen unless you take the cover off. I also added a peice of rubber behind the mirror to keep it tight. Seemed to be a little loose after I put the washers on. I might be selling this set of leveled mirrors and get me the mirrors with the turn signals. I don't know yet.



SilverLT2;1337983 said:


> Mirrors look way better Thumbs Up Nice sig pic too!


Definitely makes it look more factory.


----------



## 20Silverado05

one suggestion maybe throw a chrome bowtie on the front instead of the black to complement the clear headlights/park lights/ and fogs?


----------



## mossman381

20Silverado05;1338420 said:


> one suggestion maybe throw a chrome bowtie on the front instead of the black to complement the clear headlights/park lights/ and fogs?


I did that on my first 02. I kinda like the dark look. Not sure the lights are going to stay clear


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

mossman381;1337982 said:


> I am not done yet
> 
> I pretty much learned everything by trial and error. I have been working on trucks since I bought my first one when I was 14. I worked my butt off every summer to buy my truck and then customize it. You should have seen my first attempts at painting. They were terrible  I now have about 15 years under my belt working on 73-up chevy trucks, so I know a few thing about them  I owe a big thanks to my dad for helping me along the way.


thats good to hear. sometimes you just gotta take the leap and see what happens when the smoke clears.


----------



## mossman381

oldbluehairhemi;1338948 said:


> thats good to hear. sometimes you just gotta take the leap and see what happens when the smoke clears.


There is a saying: "It is better to have tried and failed, than to have never tried at all"


----------



## IPLOWSNO

when i spend hundreds on an experiment i just say college isn't cheap either and i am learning so it's my tuition payment ,, either way i win in the end,,


trucks looking black mossman, nice job


----------



## randomb0b123

you are a bad influence because of you now i am already wanting another truck that i have absolutley no use for whatsoever. why do you do this to me you and your sweet looking truck i want a dually now


----------



## Willman940

randomb0b123;1339834 said:


> you are a bad influence because of you now i am already wanting another truck that i have absolutley no use for whatsoever. why do you do this to me you and your sweet looking truck i want a dually now


Yea...what he said!


----------



## mossman381

Sorry guys 

Drivers side is buffed and waxed. Led lights in the cab lights.


----------



## thesnowman269

the tires dont even look a hint of black on that truck. I think thats sayin something


----------



## mossman381

thesnowman269;1340541 said:


> the tires dont even look a hint of black on that truck. I think thats sayin something


Tires are not really black. That is why most people spray stuff on the tires to give them a wet black look. I don't like doing that because I think it looks fake.

I ordered a transfer case motor today. The 4wd seems to engage sometimes and then not other times. The service 4wd light has come on twice. And when I start the truck sometimes I can hear the push buttons on the 4wd clicking. I am pretty sure it is the transfer case motor and will find out Thursday.

We are suppose to get some snow tonight  . Pretty doubtful that any of it will stick to the pavement.


----------



## mossman381

First snow of the year. I was surprised to see it stick on the road some. Should melt pretty quick when the sun comes out.

Well, the transfer case motor did not fix the problem. The only thing I noticed after the new motor was I can not get it in 4 wheel low now unless I shut the truck off. But once I start the truck it won't come out of 4 wheel low unless I shut the truck off again. The transfer case is in 4 wheel low but I don't have 4 wheel drive. The werd thing is that I start out with 4 wheel drive. It works fine until I start playing with it. Shifting it in and out of 4wd. I will keep searching and playing with it. Can't plow with the truck in 2wd


----------



## randomb0b123

nice rack!! you dont think that big long heavy truck could plow in 2wd?


----------



## dieseld

I do not think it can plow without a snowplow on the front of it, let alone without 4wd.


----------



## PTSolutions

Have you tested out your actual switch? Our 02 had issues shifting between the modes and we replaced the switch and all is well.


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1343896 said:


> nice rack!! you dont think that big long heavy truck could plow in 2wd?


The lift is nice. I know the truck won't plow in 2wd 



dieseld;1343934 said:


> I do not think it can plow without a snowplow on the front of it, let alone without 4wd.


Working on that.



ProTouchGrounds;1343990 said:


> Have you tested out your actual switch? Our 02 had issues shifting between the modes and we replaced the switch and all is well.


I found out last night that the switch is a very common problem. I tried using my dads switch from his 04 but the buttons would not light up and I still had no 4wd. Looking at some sites that sell the switch the 01-02 switch is different than the 03-up. I have a switch ordered and should know tomorrow if that is the problem.


----------



## mossman381

I believe I have found my 4wd problem. 










Drained the transfer case and was going to put synthetic fluid in. There was not much fluid in the transfer case and I found a bunch of steel at the bottom of the case. There is a big piece that is too big to come out of the drain hole. GM dealer wants $1600 for rebuilt one. Not sure if I should open it up and take a look or not. The truck drove great. No sounds from the transfer case at all.


----------



## I HATE RUST

http://www.merchant-automotive.com/rebuilttransfercase263xhd.aspx


----------



## JBMiller616

mossman381;1321899 said:


>


Can someone please educate me on what type of hub conversion is required to make something like this happen? I am a car guy when it comes to modifications and I know my ****, but I am really interested in knowing what it takes to fit a 10 bolt semi wheel onto an 8 bolt hub. I am familiar with wheel adapters, but there has got to be more to this than just that.



mossman381;1328821 said:


> Here is what I started out with. I don't think a body shop would have tried to save this door. They probably would have replaced it.


How deep was that scratch, and did you tap it out at all before you filled it?

I have to say man you have done some awesome work turning that truck around. I am a bit of a paint care enthusiast as well (some might call me anal) and I like to keep my vehicles looking brand new.

My weapon of choice is the Porter Cable 7427xp DA with Lake County pads. For clay I just use Meg's off the shelf product, for a mild compound it's Meg's Ultimate Compound, for a more aggressive compound I'll use a paste. Otherwise, as far as waxes and polishes goes I only use Zaino Brothers products. I use their Z-5 for polish, then layer their Z-2 two or three times and then seal it with their Grand Finale Spray Seal.

If you haven't used their stuff before I highly recommend it. It's a little on the pricey side, but those little bottles last a long time.

A little of my work.......

1995 ZJ I got as a winter beater before I picked it up.....


----------



## JBMiller616

And after A LOT of paint correction and some 1998 ZJ wheels, some better tires and a bug deflector.......


----------



## JBMiller616

And my pride and joy (I know most people here won't like it), my 2004 TL that I detail at least once a week........





































I also have some pics of the 2007 Ram that I plow with (it's a company owned vehicle, but I take care for it like it's mine) after a good detailing around here somewhere that I'll try and find too.

ANNNYway.....awesome work man.


----------



## mossman381

I HATE RUST;1350918 said:


> http://www.merchant-automotive.com/rebuilttransfercase263xhd.aspx


GM dealer is 7 minutes away. Way easier than having to ship the core to someone. Anybody know how hard it is to rebuild a t-case?


----------



## mossman381

JBMiller616;1350957 said:


> And my pride and joy (I know most people here won't like it), my 2004 TL that I detail at least once a week........
> 
> I also have some pics of the 2007 Ram that I plow with (it's a company owned vehicle, but I take care for it like it's mine) after a good detailing around here somewhere that I'll try and find too.
> 
> ANNNYway.....awesome work man.


This kind of stuff really grinds my gears. This is my thread about my truck. If you want to show off your stuff start your own thread. If you where going to post a few pics thats ok, but come on man you posted like 10 

Back to the body work. I used a stud puller to pull the dent out the best I could. For the 10 lug conversion all you need is adaptors and the room to run the tires.


----------



## I HATE RUST

If I remember correctly you said that you have the push button 4 wheel drive not the floor shift unit so you would have the 263XHD Transfer case. this rebuild kit is for the 261XHD but It is listed as working for both (New Venture 261 - 263 XHD Part -Time Transfer Case 1999-On GM trucks Suburban, Sierra, Silverado with units with 31 spline output)
http://compare.ebay.com/like/220719025288?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y

Not much info on manufactures site might be worth a call to them to see what they have available for your truck http://www.dtcomponents.com/product_list.php?product_cat=27


----------



## JBMiller616

Sorry man, I wasn't trying to jack your thread. Just wanted to compliment you on the work you've done because I've done stuff similar and I know how much work it takes to take a neglected vehicle and return it to it's former glory and I just wanted to share with you something similar that I did.

Again....sorry. Keep up the good work on the truck.


----------



## mossman381

I HATE RUST;1351248 said:


> If I remember correctly you said that you have the push button 4 wheel drive not the floor shift unit so you would have the 263XHD Transfer case. this rebuild kit is for the 261XHD but It is listed as working for both (New Venture 261 - 263 XHD Part -Time Transfer Case 1999-On GM trucks Suburban, Sierra, Silverado with units with 31 spline output)
> http://compare.ebay.com/like/220719025288?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y
> 
> Not much info on manufactures site might be worth a call to them to see what they have available for your truck http://www.dtcomponents.com/product_list.php?product_cat=27


I would probably go with M/A for all the parts. I hear great things about them. I would do the pump rub fix that they have. Not sure I should try a rebuild myself or not. If I don't have major damage inside I could save $1100. It was running with no noise so I think the damage is minimal.


----------



## I HATE RUST

mossman381;1351282 said:


> I would probably go with M/A for all the parts. I hear great things about them. I would do the pump rub fix that they have. Not sure I should try a rebuild myself or not. If I don't have major damage inside I could save $1100. It was running with no noise so I think the damage is minimal.


yea sounds like a good plan, and yea M/A has good stuff, good luck


----------



## mossman381

Pulling the T-case today. Should be out in a few hours. I am going to open it up and take a look. If it doesn't look bad I am going to take it apart and rebuild it myself. Between me and my dad we should be able to get it done. I will be calling Merchant Automotive Monday and see what parts they recommend replacing. And I was worried about the injectors. I guess I should have checked the t-case fluid when I got the truck home. I don't think it would have made a difference. The truck never leaked any fluid since I got it. There was a sign of leakage at the rear seal but it didn't look that bad. My advise to everybody out there is to check your t-case fluid. I checked my dads 04 the other day and it was a half a quart low. His truck had no sign of leakage at all.


----------



## 87chevy

Merchant's great, one of my friends cousins knows them guys. So they get alot of business from them. Definately know their stuff too. They'll get ya all fixed up


----------



## mossman381

I got the case opened up and found the problem. The large shift fork that switches from 2wd to 4wd is chewed up good. But it looks like that is the only damage. I need to pull the rest of it apart but I am very happy to see very minimal damage. There is also pretty much no pump rub. Just a small amount of wear on the clip that is suppose to stop the pump rub.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I expected to see more damage from the pics you showed of the pieces that came out. Good thing it looks to be minimal so far.


----------



## mossman381

Got the all the parts out of the case this morning. Found no other damage. Bearings all look and feel good. No reason to replace perfectly good bearings right now. Just going to get a new shift fork, new seals and the pump rub fix. I had no vibration or noise so I should be ok. I think I was very lucky. I ordered the parts from Merchant Automotive today and holy crap I got an email saying they shipped my parts. UPS says it will be here tomorrow. I will believe that when I see it. So I might have my truck running again tomorrow night 










The other half of the case is soaking in the parts cleaner


----------



## MARK SUPPLY

*Merchant is good*

Merchant Auto is a really good company. I always get my orders from them very quickly. They know the Duramax and Allison really well. I can't wait to get my Dmax finished.


----------



## 87chevy

Looks like that fork was welded once?


----------



## randomb0b123

saw this sunday it reminded me of your truck just a little less sweet and with stupid mirrors. yours would look cool with big rig rims


----------



## mossman381

MARK SUPPLY;1353658 said:


> Merchant Auto is a really good company. I always get my orders from them very quickly. They know the Duramax and Allison really well. I can't wait to get my Dmax finished.


Can't wait to get my truck going again. What year duramax do you have?



87chevy;1353957 said:


> Looks like that fork was welded once?


That is actually the plastic stuff that is on the fork and it must have gotten so hot it melted it.



randomb0b123;1353992 said:


> saw this sunday it reminded me of your truck just a little less sweet and with stupid mirrors. yours would look cool with big rig rims


That truck is awesome. I just saw a local dually with some 19.5's and it looked good too.


----------



## mossman381

Got everything back in the front half of the case. Got the M/A pump rub fix in. Should have it back together shortly.


----------



## mossman381

I have 4wd whenever I want it now  Took me longer than expected but had to get our last bed of moss put up before the rain. Not to bad as far as cost wise. $87 for the new fork, $60 for a seal kit and the pump rub fix was $75. Oh I also got a new polyurathane trans mount. I figured while I was messing with the mount I should upgrade it now. So not as bad as $1600 

And I have something hanging off the front of my truck now


----------



## I HATE RUST

nice looks good, glad to hear it all worked out with the 4wd


----------



## mossman381

I HATE RUST;1358254 said:


> nice looks good, glad to hear it all worked out with the 4wd


Thanks, so far so good. I also bought an online manual for $26.


----------



## Stik208

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwww a UniMount.......




j/k its paid for and works.


----------



## mossman381

Yeah its been paid off for about 15 years or so 

One pic before I clean and detail it. Also need some new rubber on the wings.


----------



## SilverLT2

mossman381;1358252 said:


> I have 4wd whenever I want it now  Took me longer than expected but had to get our last bed of moss put up before the rain. Not to bad as far as cost wise. $87 for the new fork, $60 for a seal kit and the pump rub fix was $75. Oh I also got a new polyurathane trans mount. I figured while I was messing with the mount I should upgrade it now. So not as bad as $1600
> 
> And I have something hanging off the front of my truck now


Mossman u running the old unimount truck side frame or do u have the ultra to uni conversion kit?


----------



## thelettuceman

Truck is lookin' good. How is that other project coming along ... you know.... that camper in the picture next to the truck?


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1358437 said:


> Mossman u running the old unimount truck side frame or do u have the ultra to uni conversion kit?


I have the ultra-mount to uni-mount conversion. The ultra-mounts were on my 08. Don't really like how low the mount sits. Once I get the cognito leveling kit on I should be ok. If I don't find any more problems 



thelettuceman;1358476 said:


> Truck is lookin' good. How is that other project coming along ... you know.... that camper in the picture next to the truck?


The camper has been on hold until the mossing season ends. Just pushed up the last bed Friday night so should be getting back to it soon.


----------



## SilverLT2

OK that's what I though u had on it and yea that mount is low to the ground nice to still have that ultra mount from your old 08 huh lol


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1358512 said:


> OK that's what I though u had on it and yea that mount is low to the ground nice to still have that ultra mount from your old 08 huh lol


The frames are the same from 01-10. It worked out good


----------



## Silverado10923

Well done once again. The truck is looking great. I love following your projects.


----------



## mossman381

Silverado10923;1359934 said:


> Well done once again. The truck is looking great. I love following your projects.


Thanks. I almost had my back rack sold yesterday. But the guy wanted to give me a check. I couldn't take the chance that the check was no good. These days you just can't trust anybody. I was just about to do a test fit to see if it would fit the 02. Might wait a little while to see if he comes up with the cash. I really want to build a new one


----------



## mossman381

It is now on to cleaning and painting the plow. I am not going to completely disassemble the plow. I did that years ago. Just going to freshen up the paint. I am also going to put some new rubber on the wings. My dad got some belting at an auction years ago. It looks like it should hold up better than what I have been using. I know if it wears as hard as it cuts I should be in good shape. Might double it up to make it thicker. Here are some pics of it.


----------



## mossman381

Going to throw another coat of black on the frame in the morning and call it good.


----------



## randomb0b123

hey ill trade you my oldsmobile for your truck........................


----------



## 87chevy

Looks great Mr.Mossman


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1360788 said:


> hey ill trade you my oldsmobile for your truck........................


Tempting, but I'll keep my truck. 



87chevy;1360790 said:


> Looks great Mr.Mossman


Thanks, hoping to get it hooked back up later today to get some good pics of the whole setup


----------



## havenlax18

Looks good can't wait to see it installed.


----------



## mossman381

Let it snow. Plow and truck ready to go. I don't have low beams on the plow for some reason but I will figure it out. Going to unhook the plow tomorrow and check my Z-height. I have a feeling it is low. Probably turn up my t-bars for now. Not sure when I will get the leveling kit installed and the plow mount is way to low right now. Here are some pics


----------



## mossman381




----------



## allseasons87

Looking good! Love the blacked out dually!


----------



## I HATE RUST

truck and plow look great together


----------



## mossman381




----------



## SilverLT2

Jealous this guy!! lookin good Mossman Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381




----------



## 2000dodge

Trucks looking real good you have me wanting to work on mine more


----------



## mossman381

allseasons87;1363431 said:


> Looking good! Love the blacked out dually!





I HATE RUST;1363435 said:


> truck and plow look great together





SilverLT2;1363445 said:


> Jealous this guy!! lookin good Mossman Thumbs Up





2000dodge;1363509 said:


> Trucks looking real good you have me wanting to work on mine more


Thanks guys. I can not wait for snow now!!!


----------



## niffen56

i absolutely love your truck man. i like the blacked out theme, plow and truck look great!!


----------



## SilverLT2

mossman381;1363525 said:


> Thanks guys. I can not wait for snow now!!!


I'm ready for that white stuff too Just ordered my plow today


----------



## 87chevy

Does havin 2 markers ever confuse you? haha

Lookin sharp


----------



## randomb0b123

stop posting pictures


----------



## obrut

Truck looks great, I always likes the 00-02 silverado HD front end, best looking from the 00-07 I think. 

BTW, they carry the replacement tailgate handle surrounds at most auto parts stores in the "help" section.


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1363626 said:


> I'm ready for that white stuff too Just ordered my plow today


Congrats on the new plow.



niffen56;1363562 said:


> i absolutely love your truck man. i like the blacked out theme, plow and truck look great!!


Thanks



87chevy;1363671 said:


> Does havin 2 markers ever confuse you? haha
> 
> Lookin sharp


No, but I could probably take off the set on the plow. I have never taken the wings off so they are probably siezed on the plow now 



randomb0b123;1363697 said:


> stop posting pictures


Just a few more 



obrut;1363842 said:


> Truck looks great, I always likes the 00-02 silverado HD front end, best looking from the 00-07 I think.
> 
> I agree. I love the front end
> 
> BTW, they carry the replacement tailgate handle surrounds at most auto parts stores in the "help" section.


I am looking for a new tailgate. The one on it now is a 1500 tailgate.


----------



## mossman381

This is what I like to see on the ground.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

That truck looks freaking Awsome!!!!


----------



## SilverLT2

mossman381;1364001 said:


> Congrats on the new plow.
> 
> Thanks I ended up getting the Western HTS seems to be the best plow for my needs lol


----------



## mossman381

XxChevy-HDxX;1364138 said:


> That truck looks freaking Awsome!!!!


Thanks

I Turned my t-bars up 4 turns and my Z-height is just over 4.5". That is right where I want to be for now. That is what I had my 08 at before the cognito lift. Might go one more turn.


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1364435 said:


> Thanks I ended up getting the Western HTS seems to be the best plow for my needs lol


I figured you were getting the HTS. Hopefully you will get it soon. I know they are calling for snow maybe this weekend here.


----------



## SilverLT2

mossman381;1364608 said:


> I figured you were getting the HTS. Hopefully you will get it soon. I know they are calling for snow maybe this weekend here.


I hope it holds off here till i get it mounted and Ive got to wait 10 to 12 days before i get it cuz i had to order it I guess that's what happens when I wait till the last minuet to deiced on it o well lol  BTW your truck looks better every pic u post Thumbs Up


----------



## thelettuceman

How did your truck and snow plow handle that dusting? Are you getting smoother shifts thru the transfer case since you did a rebuild? Are stacks on the way. That would put your truck over the top.


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1364655 said:


> I hope it holds off here till i get it mounted and Ive got to wait 10 to 12 days before i get it cuz i had to order it I guess that's what happens when I wait till the last minuet to deiced on it o well lol  BTW your truck looks better every pic u post Thumbs Up


Anything can happen in Dec. You got some driveways lined up 



thelettuceman;1364661 said:


> How did your truck and snow plow handle that dusting? Are you getting smoother shifts thru the transfer case since you did a rebuild? Are stacks on the way. That would put your truck over the top.


The snow did not stick around long  The truck feels pretty much the same. It did not have any sloppy shifts or noises. Only reason I looked at the fluid was because I wanted to put a synthetic in the t-case. When I pulled the drain plug, not much fluid came out, saw the metal and the rest is history. I am not really into the stacks on pickups.


----------



## 87chevy

No stacks... A black single stack might look good, but out the back would be better in this case IMO. I used to think stacks were cool, got throught that phase thankfully 

Anxious yet mossman?! I am. Sick of these stupid flurries that don't stick. 16 degrees and no snow.. not a fan


----------



## Stik208

mossman381;1364756 said:


> I am not really into the stacks on pickups.


Thank God, I hate stacks also.


----------



## Silverado10923

Truck looks awesome Moss! No stacks! You need to come out to NY and tweek my truck, you always do a good job. I took off my Highway Products Backrack if you are interested in a trade. Otherwise I want to find an old school Fall Guy type roll bar.


----------



## mossman381

87chevy;1364790 said:


> No stacks... A black single stack might look good, but out the back would be better in this case IMO. I used to think stacks were cool, got throught that phase thankfully
> 
> Anxious yet mossman?! I am. Sick of these stupid flurries that don't stick. 16 degrees and no snow.. not a fan


Probably just a single out the back. Maybe duals.

I have been watching my old plowing vids along with westerns vids to hold me over until we get some snow 

My video of my 08 






Stik208;1364835 said:


> Thank God, I hate stacks also.


I have seen some done that are ok looking. Just not for me. Right now anyway 



Silverado10923;1364959 said:


> Truck looks awesome Moss! No stacks! You need to come out to NY and tweek my truck, you always do a good job. I took off my Highway Products Backrack if you are interested in a trade. Otherwise I want to find an old school Fall Guy type roll bar.


I don't want an off the shelf rack. I like making them. I have a hard time getting all my stuff done.


----------



## mossman381

Probably can't tell from the pic but the front is an inch higher now. It is still 2" lower than the rear. I don't want to crank the t-bars anymore until I get the cognito lift. I ran a year with my 08 at this height so I should be ok. I can tell the height difference when I get out of the truck. It is surprising what just an inch can do.


----------



## 87chevy

I can see it, comparing your signature to the picture. How are the Transforces treatin ya?


----------



## mossman381

87chevy;1365398 said:


> I can see it, comparing your signature to the picture. How are the Transforces treatin ya?


They roll pretty good  Honestly these tires are just get by until I get what I really want. They were laying in the shop from other trucks. I really want the 22.5's. I don't want to spend $1600 on a set of 285's and then have to sell them at a big loss when I get the 22.5's.

Weather man is calling for a trace to 6" of snow tomorrow. Talk about covering his butt. I am hoping for atleast 3".


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

Right now im considering that i should put a leveling kit and timbrens up front now on my truck


----------



## Banksy

Looks great! I'm curious why you modified the lift on the head gear. Is it just so you could use the SEHP style pump? If so, smart move.


----------



## mossman381

XxChevy-HDxX;1365563 said:


> Right now im considering that i should put a leveling kit and timbrens up front now on my truck


I am going with a leveling kit. I do not like timbrens. There is no need to run on bump stops all the time. Maybe on a 1/2 ton but I don't think the 2500's need timbrens. Everybody has there own opinion on running timbrens.



Banksy;1365597 said:


> Looks great! I'm curious why you modified the lift on the head gear. Is it just so you could use the SEHP style pump? If so, smart move.


Only thing modified on the plow is the nighthawk lights, 3 plug conversion and the wings. The pump is not original, but is the same as the one I took off. It is not a cable driven pump.


----------



## Banksy

mossman381;1365688 said:


> It is not a cable driven pump.


Right, the SEHP is the solenoid pump. I've never seen an Ultramount with a Unimount or old school lift arm like that. That's why I asked.


----------



## mossman381

I went to the salvage yard today. Picked up some parts for my center console conversion. Also picked up another dash bezel. I have decided not to put a suburban 2-tone interior in it. I am going to paint some of the pieces of the interior instead. I think that will be a little more custom looking. I am going to start with this bezel and see how it looks


----------



## mossman381

Banksy;1365699 said:


> Right, the SEHP is the solenoid pump. I've never seen an Ultramount with a Unimount or old school lift arm like that. That's why I asked.


The plow is an old uni-mount. I am using a ultra-mount to uni-mount coversion kit.


----------



## Banksy

mossman381;1365732 said:


> The plow is an old uni-mount. I am using a ultra-mount to uni-mount coversion kit.


Oh, gotcha! I see it now. If it was a snake, it would have bitten me. Very cool.


----------



## mossman381

So far just rain. And a lot of it. 

Dropped my front diff fluid to put some synthetic in. Needed to check it anyway. The fluid was pretty dark. But no chucks of steel this time  Checked the rear diff too. Now all I need is some snow


----------



## 87chevy

mossman381;1365541 said:


> They roll pretty good  Honestly these tires are just get by until I get what I really want. They were laying in the shop from other trucks. I really want the 22.5's. I don't want to spend $1600 on a set of 285's and then have to sell them at a big loss when I get the 22.5's.
> 
> Weather man is calling for a trace to 6" of snow tomorrow. Talk about covering his butt. I am hoping for atleast 3".


Yeah they're a good tire, but those 22.5s are gunna look awesome 

You're doing better than us on the snow part...


----------



## thelettuceman

Actually, I do not like stacks either ..... Part of my business is hauling junk. I need every square inch of that 8 foot bed on some junk removal jobs. Will those new tires fit on the same wheels or do you have other plans for the wheels. Truck is lookin' awesome.


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

You definitively have to go on http://Duramaxforum.com and show the guys what you have done.


----------



## randomb0b123

let me know when to come pick it up


----------



## mossman381

87chevy;1367176 said:


> Yeah they're a good tire, but those 22.5s are gunna look awesome
> 
> You're doing better than us on the snow part...


Yeah I can't wait to get the 22.5's. Just waiting to find some deals on all the parts.

All we got for snow was just a dusting :realmad:



thelettuceman;1367223 said:


> Actually, I do not like stacks either ..... Part of my business is hauling junk. I need every square inch of that 8 foot bed on some junk removal jobs. Will those new tires fit on the same wheels or do you have other plans for the wheels. Truck is lookin' awesome.


I will need some 22.5 rims. Some adaptors to bolt the rims on my truck. And some low profile 22.5 all terran tires.

This is my first 8ft bed. I really like all the room it has.



BlackBirdWS.6;1367240 said:


> You definitively have to go on http://Duramaxforum.com and show the guys what you have done.


I will have to check that site out.



randomb0b123;1367299 said:


> let me know when to come pick it up


What am I picking up?


----------



## randomb0b123

My truck the one thats currently yours


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1367612 said:


> My truck the one thats currently yours


Oh, we must have traded trucks and I didn't know about it :laughing:

I found some snow. It wasn't much but it was a few minutes of fun


----------



## mossman381




----------



## chevyman51

I am not a dullay man but that truck is just awesome.


----------



## 87chevy

mossman381;1367595 said:


> I will need some 22.5 rims. Some adaptors to bolt the rims on my truck. And some low profile 22.5 all terran tires.


You dont want a set of Pro Comp Xtremes?!?!?!

haha couldn't resist...


----------



## mossman381

chevyman51;1367721 said:


> I am not a dullay man but that truck is just awesome.


Thanks



87chevy;1367803 said:


> You dont want a set of Pro Comp Xtremes?!?!?!
> 
> haha couldn't resist...


:laughing: No, but I hear they are the best tire in the universe


----------



## 87chevy

Good times good times.hahahaha Thought you'd get a laugh outta that.decide to get efi live yet?!


----------



## mossman381

87chevy;1368303 said:


> Good times good times.hahahaha Thought you'd get a laugh outta that.decide to get efi live yet?!


The tuning is going to have to wait yet. The transfer case deal pretty much threw me off track. I need to get the back bumper painted and I have to track down why my low beams are not working on my plow. I think the light thing is going to be simple just need some time. I would like to get the center console in before we get too much snow. Probably going to throw some new carpet down when I pull the seats to put the console in. It never seems to end.  I will get there eventually.


----------



## 87chevy

Haha yeah I know how the never ending list goes... I just bought a Mod 4 that was built in the 90s.... Gunna be a good list there! Well either way she looks great, are you gunna do backup lights like you had on the 08 too?


----------



## mossman381

87chevy;1368321 said:


> Haha yeah I know how the never ending list goes... I just bought a Mod 4 that was built in the 90s.... Gunna be a good list there! Well either way she looks great, are you gunna do backup lights like you had on the 08 too?


Yep, I want to put some lights in it. It really does make a difference. What is a Mod 4?


----------



## 87chevy

It's like a modified. (dirt track racing) but with a 4 banger


----------



## mossman381

87chevy;1368335 said:


> It's like a modified. (dirt track racing) but with a 4 banger


Racing gets expensive real fast. Usually the guys with the money win. Not really fair, but that is the way it goes with just about everything.

Oh yeah I need an exhaust to. Truck is just too quiet for me.


----------



## 87chevy

Yea I know, dunno if it'll get run this year. Fun go cart though 


I'd go single straight, but thats just me. Duals look cool, but I think a single sounds better


----------



## vegaman04

4" or 5" is the next question. I cant decide what size for my lbz.


----------



## comeeonn

mossman381;1368350 said:


> Oh yeah I need an exhaust to. Truck is just too quiet for me.


ugh 3 years after putting a 4 inch turbo back on my truck im soooooo sick of listening to it. i just want the stock exhaust back! :realmad:


----------



## mossman381

I think I am going to go 4" and then spend the extra on getting stainless. So I never have to mess with it again. I will never make enough power with my truck to need the 5" anyway. 5" is huge. If I want the 5" look I will get a 5" tip. I will be keeping my original exhaust, but I don't think I will need it again. I have always put an exhaust system on my gas trucks and never wished I had the stock exhaust back on.

I like this one from Summit Racing http://www.summitracing.com/parts/SUM-673224/


----------



## vegaman04

comeeonn;1369060 said:


> ugh 3 years after putting a 4 inch turbo back on my truck im soooooo sick of listening to it. i just want the stock exhaust back! :realmad:


The LB7's i think are louder than the VVT style Duramax's. The turbo whistle really quiets it down but cant find anyone who has one and compare the 2. I am always driving and hear something nice but cant find out the specs. Youtube varies so much by distance, camera quality and other noise to disrupt it.



mossman381;1369127 said:


> I think I am going to go 4" and then spend the extra on getting stainless. So I never have to mess with it again. I will never make enough power with my truck to need the 5" anyway. 5" is huge. If I want the 5" look I will get a 5" tip. I will be keeping my original exhaust, but I don't think I will need it again. I have always put an exhaust system on my gas trucks and never wished I had the stock exhaust back on.
> 
> I like this one from Summit Racing http://www.summitracing.com/parts/SUM-673224/


Stainless is the only way to go. Buy once, cry once.


----------



## mossman381

vegaman04;1369524 said:


> Stainless is the only way to go. Buy once, cry once.


When I order mine I won't be crying. I will be waiting by the window for the big brown truck


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

my buddy has that same system on his 02 duramax and it sounds great going down the road and under a load.


----------



## mossman381

oldbluehairhemi;1370460 said:


> my buddy has that same system on his 02 duramax and it sounds great going down the road and under a load.


It says it has a glasspack style muffler. I was going to see how it sounded and if I didn't like it just pull out the muffler.


----------



## mossman381

Started to put lights in the bumper tonight.


----------



## Mark13

mossman381;1368350 said:


> Racing gets expensive real fast. Usually the guys with the money win. Not really fair, but that is the way it goes with just about everything.
> 
> Oh yeah I need an exhaust to. Truck is just too quiet for me.


I'd suggest Diamond Eye and a 4" system. It'll give you a little rap when you really get on it. 5" would be a deeper sound. Your choice between stainless and aluminized, I went aluminized and painted it with hi-temp black. Should last plenty long.

Aluminized:
http://www.tvdiesel.com/diamondeye01-0766lchevygmcduramaxdiesel4turbobackexhaust-1-1-2.aspx

Stainless:
http://www.tvdiesel.com/diamondeye01-0766lchevygmcduramaxdiesel4turbobackexhaust-1-1-2-2.aspx

Quiet tone front pipe (my truck has zero drone in the cab with it)
http://www.tvdiesel.com/diamondeye01-0766lchevygmcduramaxdiesel4turbobackexhaust-1-1-1-1-2.aspx



vegaman04;1368567 said:


> 4" or 5" is the next question. I cant decide what size for my lbz.


I'd run a 4" system. It's cheaper and plenty of flow. And with the vvt turbo the sound difference between a 4" and 5" system probably won't be as noticeable as it would be on an lb7, 7.3, or anything with a non variable turbo.


----------



## chevyman51

What did you use to cut the holes in your bumper for the lights I am getting ready to do the same thing on my truck.


----------



## mossman381

chevyman51;1371257 said:


> What did you use to cut the holes in your bumper for the lights I am getting ready to do the same thing on my truck.


This time I used a grinder with a cut off wheel for the straight part then used a jig saw with a metal blade for the curve. I have used a hole saw on on both ends then cut the straight part out. I think either way works good.

Some pics with some mock up lights in. I will be getting led lights. Might paint my bumper tonight if I have enough paint.


----------



## 87chevy

Looks awesome as usual


----------



## I HATE RUST

Lights look great in the bumper, cant wait to see that last bit of chrome disappear xysport


----------



## BMB Plowing

I HATE RUST;1371556 said:


> Lights look great in the bumper, cant wait to see that last bit of chrome disappear xysport


absolutely!


----------



## DieselSlug

Nice job on the truck! Want to come up here and do some body work on my truck?! I love the HD style, definately going to be my next buy.


----------



## mossman381

87chevy;1371551 said:


> Looks awesome as usual


It is getting there 



I HATE RUST;1371556 said:


> Lights look great in the bumper, cant wait to see that last bit of chrome disappear xysport





BMB Plowing;1371574 said:


> absolutely!


Can't wait to see it gone myself. I am painting it today.



DieselSlug;1372410 said:


> Nice job on the truck! Want to come up here and do some body work on my truck?! I love the HD style, definately going to be my next buy.


Thanks, I will have to pass on going to New York. I might miss a snow storm


----------



## wolfmobile8

Lights look good. But the led's will look so much better when you put them in.


----------



## mossman381

wolfmobile8;1372760 said:


> Lights look good. But the led's will look so much better when you put them in.


Yes they will  Did you take out your muffler?

Chrome is officially gone. Just waiting for the primer to dry.


----------



## gmcddtrucks

looks good.


----------



## wolfmobile8

mossman381;1372781 said:


> Yes they will  Did you take out your muffler?
> 
> Yea I finally decided and stright piped my truck. It sounds good the turbo is luder sounds like a straight piped 7.3 powerstroke. My brother did his also but he just got to get the piece of pipe for the cat now cause he has an LLY.


----------



## mossman381

wolfmobile8;1372813 said:


> Yea I finally decided and stright piped my truck. It sounds good the turbo is luder sounds like a straight piped 7.3 powerstroke. My brother did his also but he just got to get the piece of pipe for the cat now cause he has an LLY.


You need to get a video so I can see what is sounds like.


----------



## wolfmobile8

mossman381;1372835 said:


> You need to get a video so I can see what is sounds like.


I will make a vid. Just do give you an idea. Heres a vid of an 2001 lb7 straight piped. I am subcrided to his youtube channel and it's one of my favorite lb7's. he has a ton of good videos.

Enjoy


----------



## WilliamOak

I agree, Lb7 straight piped sounds damn near exactly like a straight piped 7.3


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

The guy with that truck is over on DuramaxForum, it's a beautiful truck.


----------



## wolfmobile8

BlackBirdWS.6;1372882 said:


> The guy with that truck is over on DuramaxForum, it's a beautiful truck.


yea he is. I am joined to that and duramax diesels Ive see it over on there to. Its a beautiful truck well kept.


----------



## havenlax18

Did you ever sell your back rack?


----------



## mossman381

wolfmobile8;1372854 said:


> I will make a vid. Just do give you an idea. Heres a vid of an 2001 lb7 straight piped. I am subcrided to his youtube channel and it's one of my favorite lb7's. he has a ton of good videos.
> 
> Enjoy


I am subscribed to his youtube channel too. His truck is awesome.



WilliamOak;1372878 said:


> I agree, Lb7 straight piped sounds damn near exactly like a straight piped 7.3


I don't know anything about fords so I don't know if I have ever heard a 7.3 straight piped.



havenlax18;1372906 said:


> Did you ever sell your back rack?


I still have it. I had a guy that was looking at it. He has not come up with the cash yet. If I don't hear from him soon I am going to paint it black and fit it on my 02.


----------



## mossman381

Bumper is black  It will be going back on tomorrow.


----------



## 87chevy

mossman381;1373322 said:


> I don't know anything about fords so I don't know if I have ever heard a 7.3 straight piped.


Imagine a wet fart... Ya that's about it...

Bumper looks good Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

87chevy;1373377 said:


> Imagine a wet fart... Ya that's about it...


:laughing: I am not sure that is good or bad.


----------



## 87chevy

mossman381;1373381 said:


> :laughing: I am not sure that is good or bad.


Usually the wet ones aren't good


----------



## mossman381

87chevy;1373383 said:


> Usually the wet ones aren't good


You crack me up man. So does that mean you don't like a straight piped 7.3 or you don't like wet farts


----------



## 87chevy

mossman381;1373391 said:


> You crack me up man. So does that mean you don't like a straight piped 7.3 or you don't like wet farts


Either!  I've only heard one 7.3 that I like, and only because it was different... Otherwise I think they all sound the same. I heard a LB7 today that sounded like one.. I wouldn't be able to live with myself


----------



## mossman381

87chevy;1373397 said:


> Either!  I've only heard one 7.3 that I like, and only because it was different... Otherwise I think they all sound the same. I heard a LB7 today that sounded like one.. I wouldn't be able to live with myself


I have to do something with the exhaust. It is too quiet for me. The video that wolf posted, that truck sounds pretty good. It has a straight piped 5" exhaust.


----------



## 87chevy

Oh yeah totally, idk how that guy made it sound like that and I don't really want to... Crappy college rig I guess. I doubt yours will sound like that with that exhaust system on it


----------



## mossman381

87chevy;1373406 said:


> Oh yeah totally, idk how that guy made it sound like that and I don't really want to... Crappy college rig I guess. I doubt yours will sound like that with that exhaust system on it


Maybe I should go with the 5". Don't really need it for flow but if it sounds better I would get it.


----------



## 87chevy

mossman381;1373413 said:


> Maybe I should go with the 5". Don't really need it for flow but if it sounds better I would get it.


5"





Cant find many good 4" ones...

Here's a 7.3 though. Skip to about 2 minutes in.


----------



## Mark13

87chevy;1373415 said:


> Here's a 7.3 though. Skip to about 2 minutes in.


Those obs powerstrokes sound different then a lb7.

Here's a couple video's of lb7 truck's with 4" system's


----------



## 87chevy

Mark13;1373453 said:


> Those obs powerstrokes sound different then a lb7.
> 
> Here's a couple video's of lb7 truck's with 4" system's


Yeah I know they do, but theres a kid here in Wahp that somehow got it to sound exactly like that.... I dunno how. I don't wanna know how, but you would cringe. I posted that vid so mossman could hear a straight piped 7.3 Thumbs Up


----------



## randomb0b123

our 7.3 f450 would get stuck at work every 50 feet and that truck coming down from being boarded to idle spinning the tires sounded so cool and that was with one of those fancy shmantzy highly sophisticated muffler do dads


----------



## wolfmobile8

Mark13;1373453 said:


> Those obs powerstrokes sound different then a lb7.
> 
> Here's a couple video's of lb7 truck's with 4" system's


Those are good videos. I like nicks twin turbo LB7. That thing is crazy fast. I should buy the twin turbo kit from them for mine hahaha jk maybe someday.


----------



## Deerewashed

hey, you seem to have great taste in 01/02, what color should i paint the grille on a victory red 02? red? black? leave it chrome? i want to do black wheels, and black bumpers. and pretty much all black or red.


----------



## Mark13

wolfmobile8;1373615 said:


> Those are good videos. I like nicks twin turbo LB7. That thing is crazy fast. I should buy the twin turbo kit from them for mine hahaha jk maybe someday.


Nick's truck is nuts. Very driveable, Very powerful. I was in it the other day with him, said he was on a tune hotter then the one which put down 906rwhp and he has some different fueling upgrades now but has not had it on a dyno yet to see what it puts down.


----------



## wolfmobile8

Mark13;1373880 said:


> Nick's truck is nuts. Very driveable, Very powerful. I was in it the other day with him, said he was on a tune hotter then the one which put down 906rwhp and he has some different fueling upgrades now but has not had it on a dyno yet to see what it puts down.


Thats sick. I want to go for a ride in that thing and there cummins is crazy too. It's cool you live so close to duramax tuner. I wish I did cause I would have them retune my truck and go threw it.


----------



## Mark13

wolfmobile8;1373890 said:


> Thats sick. I want to go for a ride in that thing and there cummins is crazy too. It's cool you live so close to duramax tuner. I wish I did cause I would have them retune my truck and go threw it.


I havn't been in the cummins since they put a different motor in it in October I think it was, the one it had in the truck when they bought it had some serious issues along with tons of blow by. It's got another stock motor in it now with plans for mods over the winter here for next season.

They tune a lot of our trucks around here (they are about 10 minutes away), they do the dmax and cummins stuff and a friend of mine does the powerstroke's and runs his own shop also. He does everything I need with my truck and I'll just stop by the dmax tuner shop if I need anything or to drop stuff off. A friend of mine is their mechanic and I've become friends with Bob and Nick, great group of guys and a nice overall shop/business.


----------



## randomb0b123

ill be there sunday to pick up my truck


----------



## wolfmobile8

Mark13;1373905 said:


> I havn't been in the cummins since they put a different motor in it in October I think it was, the one it had in the truck when they bought it had some serious issues along with tons of blow by. It's got another stock motor in it now with plans for mods over the winter here for next season.
> 
> They tune a lot of our trucks around here (they are about 10 minutes away), they do the dmax and cummins stuff and a friend of mine does the powerstroke's and runs his own shop also. He does everything I need with my truck and I'll just stop by the dmax tuner shop if I need anything or to drop stuff off. A friend of mine is their mechanic and I've become friends with Bob and Nick, great group of guys and a nice overall shop/business.


Thats cool. They do great work I might want them to tune my tranny I think I can do it threw there website with the info for them to do it.


----------



## Mark13

wolfmobile8;1374031 said:


> Thats cool. They do great work I might want them to tune my tranny I think I can do it threw there website with the info for them to do it.


They should be able to do it, they do quite a bit of work through the mail.


----------



## mossman381

Deerewashed;1373738 said:


> hey, you seem to have great taste in 01/02, what color should i paint the grille on a victory red 02? red? black? leave it chrome? i want to do black wheels, and black bumpers. and pretty much all black or red.


I think the grill should always be body color. Red grill with black bumpers and black rims would look good I think.



Mark13;1373880 said:


> Nick's truck is nuts. Very driveable, Very powerful. I was in it the other day with him, said he was on a tune hotter then the one which put down 906rwhp and he has some different fueling upgrades now but has not had it on a dyno yet to see what it puts down.


It would be cool just to see under the hood of that truck. To be taken for a drive in it, that would be awesome 



randomb0b123;1374012 said:


> ill be there sunday to pick up my truck


I am not going to be home sunday


----------



## randomb0b123

oo your dropping it off at my house? thanks!


----------



## Mark13

mossman381;1374078 said:


> It would be cool just to see under the hood of that truck. To be taken for a drive in it, that would be awesome


It's definitely a cool experience. The only problem is when you get back in your pickup and leave you mash the throttle on the way home and your only thought is "well this thing sucks now."


----------



## mossman381

Just a peak at the bumper in the shop.


----------



## wolfmobile8

Mark13;1374082 said:


> It's definitely a cool experience. The only problem is when you get back in your pickup and leave you mash the throttle on the way home and your only thought is "well this thing sucks now."


Hahaha lol I would feel the same way. I would love to take that truck for a rip.


----------



## mossman381

Mark13;1374082 said:


> It's definitely a cool experience. The only problem is when you get back in your pickup and leave you mash the throttle on the way home and your only thought is "well this thing sucks now."


I can imagine. I bet that truck can snap your head back pretty good.


----------



## toroplowman

im surprised that you haven't painted the plow black yet


----------



## SilverLT2

mossman381;1374084 said:


> Just a peak at the bumper in the shop.


More better! lol Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

toroplowman;1374269 said:


> im surprised that you haven't painted the plow black yet


That would be like painting a John Deere tractor red. I would never do that 



SilverLT2;1374408 said:


> More better! lol Thumbs Up


Some more pics in the shop. Not the greatest pics but all I have right now. The lights are in and hooked up. These led lights are suppose to be bright as hell. For $80 a piece they better be.


----------



## SilverLT2

Lookin good Moss! Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1374484 said:


> Lookin good Moss! Thumbs Up


Thanks Silver. Any word on your plow yet?


----------



## randomb0b123

dang 80 each what kind of lights are they


----------



## SilverLT2

mossman381;1374535 said:


> Thanks Silver. Any word on your plow yet?


It should come in this Tuesday or Wednesday then its getting mounted next Tuesday I'm hoping the big storms hold off till i get it on the truck lol

we got some snow last night a light dusting here's a pic


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1374564 said:


> dang 80 each what kind of lights are they


That is what you have to pay to get a really good led light.

Ebay listing http://www.ebay.com/itm/20034289412...23&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&vxp=mtr



SilverLT2;1375026 said:


> It should come in this Tuesday or Wednesday then its getting mounted next Tuesday I'm hoping the big storms hold off till i get it on the truck lol
> 
> we got some snow last night a light dusting here's a pic


They are calling for a snow rain mix mon and weds. That is really not what I want. I hate the wet heavy snow. Your truck reminds me of my 08


----------



## SilverLT2

Yea the rain snow mix stuff sucks id rather have snow and no rain lol your 08 was really nice I liked all the color matching u did to the front of yours thought about doin that to mine but I like how it looks now I think my next truck will be a HD crew with the dmax cant decide if i want short or longbed tho lol


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1375146 said:


> Yea the rain snow mix stuff sucks id rather have snow and no rain lol your 08 was really nice I liked all the color matching u did to the front of yours thought about doin that to mine but I like how it looks now I think my next truck will be a HD crew with the dmax cant decide if i want short or longbed tho lol


Your truck would look good with an HD grill in it. If you go on GMFS you can see some of the 1500's with the new HD grill. It looks like an easy swap.

Some outside pics of the bumper.


----------



## mossman381




----------



## SilverLT2

Truck looks bad ass Moss! Thumbs Up your truck should be called Darth Vader now! lol


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1375174 said:


> Truck looks bad ass Moss! Thumbs Up your truck should be called Darth Vader now! lol


Yeah. 3-4 months trying to get to this point, it feels good to finally get there 

I am going to try out the new lights in the dark. I will try to get some pics.


----------



## Stik208

That looks bad ass, keep the stock wheels on it I think the 19.5"s look ridiculous.


----------



## wolfmobile8

Looks good but that small stock exhaust aint cuttin it hahaha. I am thinking of changing my tailgate plastic to the newer one like yours since mine is split down the middel from loading snowmobiles.


----------



## mossman381

Stik208;1375438 said:


> That looks bad ass, keep the stock wheels on it I think the 19.5"s look ridiculous.


Actually I am looking at 22.5's 



wolfmobile8;1375526 said:


> Looks good but that small stock exhaust aint cuttin it hahaha. I am thinking of changing my tailgate plastic to the newer one like yours since mine is split down the middel from loading snowmobiles.


I know the exhaust looks terrible. What makes it worse is they cut it short when they put the fiberglass steps on. Along with the lower plastic piece on the bumper. I am going to the salvage yard next week and hope to find a good one. I still don't know what I am going to do with the exhaust


----------



## wolfmobile8

I know the exhaust looks terrible. What makes it worse is they cut it short when they put the fiberglass steps on. Along with the lower plastic piece on the bumper. I am going to the salvage yard next week and hope to find a good one. I still don't know what I am going to do with the exhaust [/QUOTE]

I didnt't mean the center plastic piece on the rear bumper I was refering to the piece on the top of the tailgate. Yea you might have to extend the tailpipe section out a bit longer when you put your new exhaust on or just run 7 baull haluers on it instead haha.


----------



## mossman381

wolfmobile8;1375544 said:


> I didnt't mean the center plastic piece on the rear bumper I was refering to the piece on the top of the tailgate. Yea you might have to extend the tailpipe section out a bit longer when you put your new exhaust on or just run 7 baull haluers on it instead haha.


I knew what you meant. You can get a new plastic piece at the gm dealer for like $30. I will see if I can find the part number. If you don't have the part number they try to sell you a cover that is like $150.


----------



## wolfmobile8

mossman381;1375546 said:


> I knew what you meant. You can get a new plastic piece at the gm dealer for like $30. I will see if I can find the part number. If you don't have the part number they try to sell you a cover that is like $150.


yea I am starting to like the newer style one now like yours. I just will hold up better when I am loading and unloding my snowmobile out of my bed all the time cause they never last. But i was going to get the same one I have now and put the black diamond plate cover over the top of it so it will match my black diaond plate bed rail covers and it will make it hold up better so it wouldn't break again.


----------



## mossman381

wolfmobile8;1375550 said:


> yea I am starting to like the newer style one now like yours. I just will hold up better when I am loading and unloding my snowmobile out of my bed all the time cause they never last. But i was going to get the same one I have now and put the black diamond plate cover over the top of it so it will match my black diaond plate bed rail covers and it will make it hold up better so it wouldn't break again.


I can't find the part # but it sounds like you would be better off just using an aluminum cap. It would hold up way better.


----------



## thelettuceman

MossMan: Nice install on the lights. Thumbs Up!!!


----------



## I HATE RUST

truck looks great :salute:


----------



## randomb0b123

please put these on it

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-BLACK-DUA...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item2eb8f5b9e9


----------



## dieseld

randomb0b123;1375619 said:


> please put these on it
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-black-dua...parts_accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item2eb8f5b9e9


x2!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 90plow

I would put rockstar rims on it. I love those rims on a dually. Looks real bad a** though wish my dually looked that good lol.


----------



## 87chevy

Overplayed...


What's next mossman, what's next?!?!?! xD


----------



## randomb0b123

i heard they changed the name to cockstars because those rims are so gay? 22.5s need to be on it


----------



## WilliamOak

You have completely backed the thing out but you're gonna put poished 22.5s on it? Or are those gonna be black too?


----------



## mossman381

thelettuceman;1375574 said:


> MossMan: Nice install on the lights. Thumbs Up!!!





I HATE RUST;1375616 said:


> truck looks great


Thanks guys



randomb0b123;1375619 said:


> please put these on it
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-BLACK-DUA...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item2eb8f5b9e9





dieseld;1375658 said:


> x2!!!!!!!!!


I don't think so 



90plow;1376429 said:


> I would put rockstar rims on it. I love those rims on a dually. Looks real bad a** though wish my dually looked that good lol.


I thought about them. I actually saw my first rockstars in person like 2 weeks ago. They were on blacked out 08-up silverado 1500. They were the 20's and had mud tires. I thought they looked good. I want something different.



87chevy;1376432 said:


> Overplayed...
> 
> What's next mossman, what's next?!?!?! xD


Well right now I am enjoying an all black truck  Next will be my center console and exhaust.



randomb0b123;1376436 said:


> i heard they changed the name to cockstars because those rims are so gay? 22.5s need to be on it





WilliamOak;1376451 said:


> You have completely backed the thing out but you're gonna put poished 22.5s on it? Or are those gonna be black too?


The rims would be black. I am not going to add anything polished after all that work to get it all black


----------



## 87chevy

Whens the plow getting blacked out? hahaha just kiddin. She's lookin pretty gosh darned good sir!!


----------



## mossman381

87chevy;1376665 said:


> Whens the plow getting blacked out? hahaha just kiddin. She's lookin pretty gosh darned good sir!!


When Western offers a Darth Vader limited edition plow :laughing:

A quick walk around of the truck.


----------



## SilverLT2

Nice video when you going to put some HID's in that thing?


----------



## chevyman51

That is one awesome truck. I like the darth vader look.


----------



## 90plow

Randombob and stock wheels are better?? I dont get the comment


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1377585 said:


> Nice video when you going to put some HID's in that thing?


I hope soon. Once you have the hid's it is hard to go back.



chevyman51;1377656 said:


> That is one awesome truck. I like the darth vader look.


Thanks



90plow;1377713 said:


> Randombob and stock wheels are better?? I dont get the comment


I don't think randombob was directing anything at you personally. Some people like the rockstars, some don't. If someone gave me a set I would rock them.


----------



## 87chevy

mossman381;1377569 said:


> When Western offers a Darth Vader limited edition plow :laughing:
> 
> A quick walk around of the truck.


:laughing::laughing: I might have to make a phone call!! Pitch some ideas


----------



## SilverLT2

mossman381;1377731 said:


> I hope soon. Once you have the hid's it is hard to go back.
> 
> Yep HID's are definitely nice I"ll never go back to stock Ive got them in my lows and fogs might have to see about putting them in the plow too  that's when ever I finally get it


----------



## randomb0b123

the stock rims look 10000000 times better than cockstars. rusty steelys off an old dump truck look way better than cockstars. theyre hideous and everyone wants them and loves them for some reason they look so ordinary and stupid its a black wheel with a star in the middle it looks like a first graders idea from art class. i dont get it and people pay royally for them


----------



## randomb0b123

will the darth vader edition plow have lightsabers for turn signals?


----------



## MarkEagleUSA

randomb0b123;1378646 said:


> will the darth vader edition plow have lightsabers for turn signals?


Plow guides, silly!


----------



## randomb0b123

MarkEagleUSA;1378656 said:


> Plow guides, silly!


yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa right on!!!!!!! i can imagine it now, every time you angle it it makes that whooom whooom sound!


----------



## Lux Lawn

Great looking truck, love the way you put the lights in the bumper.


----------



## mossman381

You guys are coming up with some good ideas for that limited edition plow.

Had some time tonight so I am making my own exhaust tip. I have no clue what exhaust I want to get and I want to clean up the ugly stock tip. This is how I made it. Took a 4" pipe and notched it then pounded them down so it has a tight fit on the stock 3.5" exhaust. Then welded up the notches and right now I am waiting for the exhaust pipe to dry so I can get it welded up. Once it is welded up I will paint it. You guys know what color


----------



## 87chevy

Best way to do it right there. Look better than a 70 dollar tip too!


----------



## mossman381

87chevy;1378890 said:


> Best way to do it right there. Look better than a 70 dollar tip too!


Yeah, some of those tips are spendy. I don't know how long I will have the stock exhaust so I thought I would just make one. I have some 5" pipe, but when I look at it I think it looks kinda funny sticking out from under the truck so I went with the 4". When I do get an exhaust I am thinking about dual 4"


----------



## 87chevy

mossman381;1378916 said:


> Yeah, some of those tips are spendy. I don't know how long I will have the stock exhaust so I thought I would just make one. I have some 5" pipe, but when I look at it I think it looks kinda funny sticking out from under the truck so I went with the 4". When I do get an exhaust I am thinking about dual 4"


Not really a fan of duals on a diesel buuuuut


----------



## jklawn&Plow

Hey how'd you cut those neat openings in the bumper?
I just put some lights on my truck, but I fear they may not last long.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=131051


----------



## mossman381

87chevy;1378920 said:


> Not really a fan of duals on a diesel buuuuut


When you think about it why do gas trucks need duals? The dual thing is for looks mainly. Got my exhaust done. I think it looks good. Need to cure the paint tomorrow then I will take pics.


----------



## mossman381

jklawn&Plow;1379027 said:


> Hey how'd you cut those neat openings in the bumper?
> I just put some lights on my truck, but I fear they may not last long.
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=131051


Anything hanging below the bumper is a risk. I used a grinder with a cut off wheel for the straight part and a jig saw with a metal blade for the curve.

Check out this thread. When I put them in my old 08.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=97363


----------



## randomb0b123

dirty!!! you know what would help that from getting dirty, mudflaps, the kind with the girls on them.....


----------



## jklawn&Plow

Well I can handle the grinder and jig so when its time that will be rev B.


----------



## dieseld

I am kind of lost here. What is the big dilemma with the exhaust? Why not just cut out the factory muffler and run a straight pipe and get aftermarket when you know what you want? You will not notice any more seat of the pants gains from an aftermarket kit, especially since you HAVE NO EFI LIVE YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Save your exhaust money and get EFILive and realize how these should run from the factory. OK, just my .02. Looks great by the way, cannot wait for the double deuce install.


----------



## 87chevy

mossman381;1379037 said:


> When you think about it why do gas trucks need duals? The dual thing is for looks mainly. Got my exhaust done. I think it looks good. Need to cure the paint tomorrow then I will take pics.


See my thing is theres only 1 turbo. Now if you ran a true dual turbo setup  then duals would be f-ing awesome!!!

But it's your truck so do what you please, duals would look pretty damn sweet on there Thumbs Up


----------



## dieseld

I forgot to add, definitely yes on the trucker girl mudflaps.


----------



## WilliamOak

dieseld;1379243 said:


> I am kind of lost here. What is the big dilemma with the exhaust? Why not just cut out the factory muffler and run a straight pipe and get aftermarket when you know what you want? You will not notice any more seat of the pants gains from an aftermarket kit, especially since you HAVE NO EFI LIVE YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Save your exhaust money and get EFILive and realize how these should run from the factory. OK, just my .02. Looks great by the way, cannot wait for the double deuce install.


^listen to this

I didn't notice any difference in power with my 4" turbo back after the stock exhaust. Only difference was sound and a bit lower temps. EFI live has been the best $ I have spent on the truck yet..


----------



## 87chevy

And when you do EFILive, I'd send it to bob. cuz...


----------



## Mark13

87chevy;1379356 said:


> And when you do EFILive, I'd send it to bob. cuz...


No offense to Bob, but I don't think he has the experience with heavily modified trucks all the way to dead stock with just a tune. He's tuned one mod truck that I know of but don't know of any others. Some trucks in my area have been tuned by him, I sent him a pm when I was looking for tuning and received no response. I went to Nick at Duramaxtuner instead and couldn't be happier.


----------



## mossman381

dieseld;1379243 said:


> I am kind of lost here. What is the big dilemma with the exhaust? Why not just cut out the factory muffler and run a straight pipe and get aftermarket when you know what you want? You will not notice any more seat of the pants gains from an aftermarket kit, especially since you HAVE NO EFI LIVE YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Save your exhaust money and get EFILive and realize how these should run from the factory. OK, just my .02. Looks great by the way, cannot wait for the double deuce install.


$300-$500 is a lot of money. I don't want to get something and then later say I wish I would have done this instead. The older I get I find patience to be a good thing  I am in no hurry to get anything done to my truck. I want to do things once and be done with it.



87chevy;1379269 said:


> See my thing is theres only 1 turbo. Now if you ran a true dual turbo setup  then duals would be f-ing awesome!!!
> 
> But it's your truck so do what you please, duals would look pretty damn sweet on there Thumbs Up


Still unsure about the duals, but I like the look.



WilliamOak;1379330 said:


> I didn't notice any difference in power with my 4" turbo back after the stock exhaust. Only difference was sound and a bit lower temps. EFI live has been the best $ I have spent on the truck yet..


I might straight pipe the stock muffler and see how I like it. Everyone seems to love EFI. Can't wait to get it myself.



87chevy;1379356 said:


> And when you do EFILive, I'd send it to bob. cuz...


That truck is crazy fast. 

I would hate to think of how much money he has in that truck.


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1379066 said:


> dirty!!! you know what would help that from getting dirty, mudflaps, the kind with the girls on them.....





dieseld;1379272 said:


> I forgot to add, definitely yes on the trucker girl mudflaps.


The mud will wash off


----------



## 87chevy

Mark13;1379562 said:


> No offense to Bob, but I don't think he has the experience with heavily modified trucks all the way to dead stock with just a tune. He's tuned one mod truck that I know of but don't know of any others. Some trucks in my area have been tuned by him, I sent him a pm when I was looking for tuning and received no response. I went to Nick at Duramaxtuner instead and couldn't be happier.


Well I've ridden in 4 trucks tuned by him... And my buddy Eric's (new) 06 is going to him to get twins and seat tuned... I'm impressed.. I'd say the 4 I've been in have had pretty good tunes for everything from driving to towing to waxing the guy at the stoplight..


----------



## MarkEagleUSA

mossman381;1379725 said:


> The mud will wash off :nod


Is it the mudflaps you oppose?... or the girls? 

How about some nice molded rear dually mudguards to keep that baby clean(er)?


----------



## mossman381

MarkEagleUSA;1379766 said:


> Is it the mudflaps you oppose?... or the girls?
> 
> How about some nice molded rear dually mudguards to keep that baby clean(er)?


I prefer my women inside the truck not outside 

I like the molded mud flaps.


----------



## wolfmobile8

Yea for now you should just cutt the muffler off. I am so glad i decided to straight pipe mine sounds awsome. I keep meaning to take a vid but i will and then you will prob want to do the same to yours.


----------



## mossman381

wolfmobile8;1379846 said:


> Yea for now you should just cutt the muffler off. I am so glad i decided to straight pipe mine sounds awsome. I keep meaning to take a vid but i will and then you will prob want to do the same to yours.


I think I am going to do that.

Just found this video


----------



## wolfmobile8

mossman381;1379933 said:


> I think I am going to do that.
> 
> Just found this video


Yea ive seen that vid before but the vids don't do the justice haha.


----------



## 90plow

Those first gen duramax chevys were the best looking trucks they made until 09.


----------



## musclecarboy

mossman381;1379041 said:


> Anything hanging below the bumper is a risk. I used a grinder with a cut off wheel for the straight part and a jig saw with a metal blade for the curve.
> 
> Check out this thread. When I put them in my old 08.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=97363


How much light do they produce compared to halogens? I want to put lights in my bumper like that on my 04. Did you wire them to hook in with the reverse lights? Or seperate switch? both? I have come to the realization that good LED lights aren't cheap but I know they can be bright as h,ell. Clean install, I like it.


----------



## mossman381

90plow;1380202 said:


> Those first gen duramax chevys were the best looking trucks they made until 09.


I agree. I loved the look of my 08.



musclecarboy;1380240 said:


> How much light do they produce compared to halogens? I want to put lights in my bumper like that on my 04. Did you wire them to hook in with the reverse lights? Or seperate switch? both? I have come to the realization that good LED lights aren't cheap but I know they can be bright as h,ell. Clean install, I like it.


The 6" oval lights that I have produce 320 lumens of light. You can get the 4" round ones and they are rated at 480 lumens. I am not sure how that compares to like a 35 watt light. But they produce no heat and draw very little power. I just tapped into the reverse lights. I think it is the perfect spot to put lights.


----------



## Deerewashed

saw these and thought about how you wanted 22.5

http://providence.craigslist.org/pts/2741936206.html


----------



## mossman381

Deerewashed;1383144 said:


> saw these and thought about how you wanted 22.5
> 
> http://providence.craigslist.org/pts/2741936206.html


I think I can get the whole conversion done for around $3200. That is with the adaptors and new tires. If I can find some used tires I should be able to do it for under $3000. Right now I am keeping my eyes open for good deals.


----------



## mossman381

We got a dusting of snow the other night. Some frosty morning pics.


----------



## joey7599

looks cool


----------



## mossman381

We got a dusting of snow last night. Been working on my camper so nothing new on the truck.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA

mossman381;1388893 said:


> nothing new on the truck.


You just can't go more than a week without subjecting us to some of your porn, can you?


----------



## mossman381

Just uploaded a new video too. Enjoy


----------



## 87chevy

I subscribed to your YouTube. So there better be some plowing vids this winter Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

87chevy;1389363 said:


> I subscribed to your YouTube. So there better be some plowing vids this winter Thumbs Up


If we ever get any snow. We should have a foot or more on the ground by now.


----------



## 87chevy

Yeah no kidding. December 4th of last year I was up for 21 hours. Half that was plowing. The other was a ex's mothers wedding dance. I think we ended up with 15-18 inches that storm. 

I'm nervous cuz all the farmers are saying 200 inches after February 1st


----------



## mossman381

87chevy;1389598 said:


> I'm nervous cuz all the farmers are saying 200 inches after February 1st


Thats not going to happen. From what I have heard from people that watch bees is that we are going to have a mild winter. Temps and snow. So a mild winter would seem really mild compared to last year. The ground should be nice and frozen when the snow does fly.


----------



## Stik208

I dont want to rain on your parade as I like this truck alot but after watching the video, you know what that smoke from the exhaust is all about right?


----------



## 87chevy

Stik208;1390190 said:


> I dont want to rain on your parade as I like this truck alot but after watching the video, you know what that smoke from the exhaust is all about right?


You mean the white/blueish smoke that comes out of every diesel when you start it and it's cold out?


----------



## bacwudzme

Stik208;1390190 said:


> I dont want to rain on your parade as I like this truck alot but after watching the video, you know what that smoke from the exhaust is all about right?


It being about 30* out would be my guess!Thumbs Up

Looking good mossman! I wanna see the camper when you have that done.


----------



## mossman381

Stik208;1390190 said:


> I dont want to rain on your parade as I like this truck alot but after watching the video, you know what that smoke from the exhaust is all about right?


Its all good man. That happens when you move a vehicle from a warm shop to a very cold outside. I thought it was a cool shot for my video.

Well I was excited about maybe getting an inch of snow. I got my plow ready to put on and looked at the radar and the snow is almost done.  There was a warning out for a heavy band of snow, but not heavy enough.


----------



## mossman381

87chevy;1390225 said:


> You mean the white/blueish smoke that comes out of every diesel when you start it and it's cold out?


Yeah, the truck does not smoke any more than any other diesel. I would like to get an edge insight CTS just to see what my balance rates are.



bacwudzme;1390229 said:


> It being about 30* out would be my guess!Thumbs Up
> 
> Looking good mossman! I wanna see the camper when you have that done.


It was colder than that out. It was in the teens that night. Hoping to get the camper done soon.


----------



## SilverLT2

Have u put pics on GMFullsize of your Dmax yet?


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1390436 said:


> Have u put pics on GMFullsize of your Dmax yet?


Yup, it is under the member truck pics. Search for project darth dually.


----------



## chevyman51

How do you like the uni to ultra mount conversion kit?


----------



## mossman381

chevyman51;1391008 said:


> How do you like the uni to ultra mount conversion kit?


It allows me to use my old plow on my new truck so that is a good thing. It would be a whole lot easier to have an ultra-mount plow and just skip the whole uni-mount deal. Maybe some day.


----------



## SilverLT2

mossman381;1390883 said:


> Yup, it is under the member truck pics. Search for project darth dually.


Ok Ill have to go on there and see lol BTW you should post some pic of you 08 on the Thread i started 07-up Silverado pics


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1391343 said:


> Ok Ill have to go on there and see lol BTW you should post some pic of you 08 on the Thread i started 07-up Silverado pics


I pretty much put the same pics on GMFS as I do here. The main difference is the people are way different over there. Most are not into plowing. But they seem to like what I am doing with my dually.

The sun took out most of our snow today. Tried to get some good shots of my truck with the sun, but not much luck. I am finding it hard to get really good pics. The camera must be having a hard time focusing on all the black.


----------



## SilverLT2

Yep i seen the pics on GMFS and yes the guys on there are different :laughing: BTW I like the second pic u posted Thumbs Up the camera doesn't give it justice of the real life appearance of the truck


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1391456 said:


> Yep i seen the pics on GMFS and yes the guys on there are different :laughing: BTW I like the second pic u posted Thumbs Up the camera doesn't give it justice of the real life appearance of the truck


Thanks, those were the best of about 28 pics


----------



## thelettuceman

Truck is always lookin' good regardless of the pictures!


----------



## mossman381

Again we didn't get much, but I went out and played anyway.


----------



## mossman381




----------



## SilverLT2

Nice Pic Moss Thumbs Up I sure wish we would get some snow here


----------



## chevy$men

I love black :salute: u need to black the front windows


----------



## SilverLT2

X2 on the front windows and a brow across the windshield would give it a whole new look Thumbs Up


----------



## chevy$men

SilverLT2;1399874 said:


> X2 on the front windows and a brow across the windshield would give it a whole new look Thumbs Up


Yes Sir...:laughing:


----------



## mossman381

I have tinted the side window before and don't like how they are hard to see out of at night.


----------



## snocrete

That truck looks sweet....you've done a nice job!


----------



## SilverLT2

mossman381;1400033 said:


> I have tinted the side window before and don't like how they are hard to see out of at night.


Yea I'll have to agree with u on that it is hard sometimes But it nice during the day tho 

BTW nice new sig pic Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

snocrete;1400043 said:


> That truck looks sweet....you've done a nice job!


Thanks



SilverLT2;1400060 said:


> Yea I'll have to agree with u on that it is hard sometimes But it nice during the day tho
> 
> BTW nice new sig pic Thumbs Up


It does look better and also keeps thieves from looking inside your truck. Maybe some day I will do it again.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Sweet truck man....I want it lol


----------



## mossman381

2006Sierra1500;1400196 said:


> Sweet truck man....I want it lol


Thanks man. It has been a great truck so far.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Of course its a good truck, its a Chevy


----------



## 87chevy

2006Sierra1500;1400805 said:


> Of course its a good truck, its a Chevy


Need a like button on this forum


----------



## randomb0b123

The280k and going strong s10 in my drive agrees


----------



## mossman381

Your not going to get any argument here that chevy is the way to go 

Had to move my camper to the other side of the shop today to work on the slide room side. First time the truck and camper have been hooked up. I wish I was hooking up to go down to Daytona.


----------



## SilverLT2

Looks good Moss Thumbs Up So got any ideas for paint when u get that camper done?


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1405236 said:


> Looks good Moss Thumbs Up So got any ideas for paint when u get that camper done?


I don't like thinking that far ahead, but I have some ideas. I am thinking black with some silver swirly things on the side.


----------



## SilverLT2

I'm glad u said black cuz those two matching will look bad ass IMO


----------



## mossman381

Yeah, I have thought about blacking out the camper too, but not sure. All that black might be too much. I have a ways to go before that anyway.


----------



## SilverLT2

O yea its all in good time I know how them kinda projects go lol is that camper kinda tight going threw that overhead door in that pic?


----------



## mossman381

The door is not a tight fit at all. It clears it by a couple feet or more.


----------



## G.Landscape

Wow that chev must be fast too, you pulled all the siding right off that camper...haha. 

Love this Thread, great looking truck.


----------



## SilverLT2

mossman381;1405806 said:


> The door is not a tight fit at all. It clears it by a couple feet or more.


I was talking about the height it might just be the pic or me lol


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1406308 said:


> I was talking about the height it might just be the pic or me lol


Yup, I was talking about the height. The pic makes it look closer than it is.


----------



## SilverLT2

mossman381;1406327 said:


> Yup, I was talking about the height. The pic makes it look closer than it is.


Same deal as the "Cali lean" pic of my truck :laughing:


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1407129 said:


> Same deal as the "Cali lean" pic of my truck :laughing:


Yup, same deal. Speaking of "cali lean". I was pretty surprised at how the truck held the weight. The back end went down but now near what I thought it would. I can't wait to pull my camper down the road for the first time.


----------



## SilverLT2

Yea your truck doesn't look to bad with the weight of the camper on it looks like it hold it pretty good btw u have any more pic updates on that thing? from what Ive seen so far that thing is looking pretty sweet Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

I have a little more to do then I can make another youtube slide show. I would like to do some more things to my truck, but if I don't get this camper done there really is no point in even having a dually


----------



## SilverLT2

Well I'll be looking forward to see some pics in the future lol what are some more of your plans for the dually?


----------



## mossman381

It's snowing guys  I just did a little clean up in front of the shop. They are saying it should snow all day today. Maybe 5".


----------



## Stik208

That OBS over there needs some love.


----------



## mossman381

I am not sure the 90 will make it another year. Frame is cracked and rusty. It might make it this year because of the lack of snow.


----------



## SilverLT2

Send some of that snow my way Moss


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1412409 said:


> Send some of that snow my way Moss


It's a pretty big storm. You must be going to get some of it.

Didn't get any pics today. First real storm with the new looong wiiiide truck so didn't have time. I was focused on plowing. Might get some pics tomorrow when I plow some of our moss bed.


----------



## SilverLT2

From what Ive been hearing areas around me might see a foot or more where persistent snow band proceed Thumbs Up I'm hoping the snow gods dump it on me like to use this plow and snowmobile this year


----------



## tread lightly services

ok im going to use my first post to say damn nice truck!! that is EXACTLY what i want to do to a dually. if you ever sell it i would be the first in line.!!!!!


----------



## mossman381

plowed 1;1413013 said:


> ok im going to use my first post to say damn nice truck!! that is EXACTLY what i want to do to a dually. if you ever sell it i would be the first in line.!!!!!


Thanks man, First day plowing with it was interesting. But I am getting used to the length and width. Should have no problems plowing with it this year. Takes a little longer to plow tight spots but I am in no rush when I plow anyway.


----------



## mossman381

Some pics pushing some snow from the last storm. I was taking some video too and knocked my camera down. I think I might have broke it. It won't play the video I took right now. I am hoping once it drys out it will work again.


----------



## mossman381




----------



## dieseld

This truck would look great with a visor installed.


----------



## Mark13

dieseld;1415691 said:


> This truck would look great with a visor installed.


I would agree.


----------



## thesnowman269

x3 on the visor


----------



## Stik208

A visor above the windshield? I vote no.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Looks good man


----------



## mossman381

dieseld;1415691 said:


> This truck would look great with a visor installed.





Mark13;1415692 said:


> I would agree.





thesnowman269;1416296 said:


> x3 on the visor





Stik208;1416321 said:


> A visor above the windshield? I vote no.


A sun visor would cover up my cab lights.



KL&M Snow Div.;1416351 said:


> Looks good man


Thanks


----------



## dieseld

That's too bad, I did not realize the visors block the cab lights.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

that truck looks good hard at work.


----------



## BlueRam2500

Sweet pics and truck man. That camper project is pretty awesome too, I like the fit of slides into an older camper. Anymore pics of that?


----------



## DieselSlug

Whats the specs on the old white beast in the back of pic 2? Looks in the condition of my truck lol! Plus is that a spot light?


----------



## thelettuceman

Mossman ... did you photoshop the truck pictures ..... no salt on the truck, just shiny paint .... what's up with that !!!!!! BTW .. tuck looks great !!!


----------



## mossman381

oldbluehairhemi;1416525 said:


> that truck looks good hard at work.


Thanks, it really does 



BlueRam2500;1416660 said:


> Sweet pics and truck man. That camper project is pretty awesome too, I like the fit of slides into an older camper. Anymore pics of that?


Thanks, I have a bunch of pics of the camper. I need to do some more work to it and I will make another slide show of it. I will post a link when I get it done.



DieselSlug;1416702 said:


> Whats the specs on the old white beast in the back of pic 2? Looks in the condition of my truck lol! Plus is that a spot light?


The white rusty truck is my dads plow truck. Like I said before it will not make it much longer. It is a 90 2500 with a 350/TH400. Frame is rusted and cracked. Cab floor rusted. It is not worth fixing. He is going to have to move the plow to his 04 pretty soon.



thelettuceman;1417148 said:


> Mossman ... did you photoshop the truck pictures ..... no salt on the truck, just shiny paint .... what's up with that !!!!!! BTW .. tuck looks great !!!


No photoshop, it was just cold enough for the roads to be frozen. The truck definitely gets dirty.


----------



## NBI Lawn

How many miles are on the truck now? I dont name my cars but I cant help but think of Darth Vader when I see the pics. I would call it Vader or something 



EDIT, just read the first couple pages and I see it already has been named Darth Vader


----------



## randomb0b123

Darth dually get it right!!


----------



## NBI Lawn

randomb0b123;1418512 said:


> Darth dually get it right!!


My fault, sorry


----------



## mossman381

NBI Lawn;1418316 said:


> How many miles are on the truck now? I dont name my cars but I cant help but think of Darth Vader when I see the pics. I would call it Vader or something
> 
> EDIT, just read the first couple pages and I see it already has been named Darth Vader


I almost have 178k on it now. I have never named any of my trucks or projects before either but Darth Dually seems to fit the truck pretty good 

Took some more video of me plowing today. Camera seems to work fine now. I got some good shots. I need a few more to put together another video.


----------



## USMCMP5811

mossman381;1416352 said:


> A sun visor would cover up my cab lights.


Not one made by Lund. They are made specifically to work with factory cab lights.


----------



## mossman381

USMCMP5811;1419681 said:


> Not one made by Lund. They are made specifically to work with factory cab lights.


I will look that up and see.

Well I am working on the truck today. Waiting on parts for the camper so I thought I would put my center console in. Just going to shampoo the carpet for now. I will put new carpet in this summer. This is what I started with (a very dirty truck).










And this is where I am at right now. Waiting for the carpet to dry so I can start putting the center console and front seats back in.


----------



## 87chevy

Lund doesnt make a visor for the 3500...

Hey that's how I clean my car too!


----------



## mossman381

87chevy;1419926 said:


> Lund doesnt make a visor for the 3500...
> 
> Hey that's how I clean my car too!


Not just cleaning. Putting in a console  This is what I got done. I will finish it up tomorrow.


----------



## Banksy

That's cool. Looks good.


----------



## mossman381

Banksy;1420304 said:


> That's cool. Looks good.


It is nice when you can upgrade with oem parts.

Got the seats back in and some new floor mats. I need to get it outside to get better pics. My camera does not do well in low light.


----------



## 87chevy

Looks good mossman!!! Those 6 passenger fold down consoles are horrible...


----------



## Jelinek61

Nice upgrade. If you have any salt or coffee stains in the carpet you can do what a lot of car detailers do and get a spray paint that matches the color and give it a little touch up. Its completely un-noticeable when your done and the carpet looks brand new.


----------



## dooleycorp

nice rig,i lke the color and style


----------



## USMCMP5811

87chevy;1419926 said:


> Lund doesnt make a visor for the 3500...


I remember hearing Lund sold out to keystone a year or two ago now. Either way, I found this (Looks exatly like the lund visors)

http://www.truckaddons.com/Catalog/subpages/LundFiberGlass01.asp

In the drop down menu

01-07 pickup silverado (Includes heavy duty) with factory cab lights (Classic): $265


----------



## mossman381

87chevy;1421590 said:


> Looks good mossman!!! Those 6 passenger fold down consoles are horrible...


The cup holders on the console are way better than the flip seat. I hated having to reach way down by the floor to get a drink. Plus I think it looks way better. I also don't need seating for 6. I will probably keep the seat just in case I have 4 kids some day 



Jelinek61;1421617 said:


> Nice upgrade. If you have any salt or coffee stains in the carpet you can do what a lot of car detailers do and get a spray paint that matches the color and give it a little touch up. Its completely un-noticeable when your done and the carpet looks brand new.


I will have to look into that. There were some stains that would not come out on the drivers side. Once you get the seats and the floor mats in you don't see much of the carpet anyway. One winter and new carpet has some discoloring anyway. My 08 had stains on the drivers side and I cleaned that regularly. That salt is some nasty stuff. If you use your truck you are going to get scratches chips and stains. No way around it. I am not going to pay for a truck and not use it.



dooleycorp;1421669 said:


> nice rig,i lke the color and style


Thanks



USMCMP5811;1421859 said:


> I remember hearing Lund sold out to keystone a year or two ago now. Either way, I found this (Looks exatly like the lund visors)
> 
> http://www.truckaddons.com/Catalog/subpages/LundFiberGlass01.asp
> 
> In the drop down menu
> 
> 01-07 pickup silverado (Includes heavy duty) with factory cab lights (Classic): $265


I looked at the link and looks like you can get the visor on a truck with factory lights but I still don't see how they would not block the cab lights. I am happy with just the cab lights on the roof.


----------



## mossman381

Some pics of the interior in daylight. And you can see it is snowing. Should be able to do some plowing today. It is very cold so this will be the fun fluffy stuff.


----------



## NBI Lawn

No arm rests. Thats a must for me.


----------



## 87chevy

mossman381;1421999 said:


> The cup holders on the console are way better than the flip seat. I hated having to reach way down by the floor to get a drink. Plus I think it looks way better. I also don't need seating for 6. I will probably keep the seat just in case I have 4 kids some day


Yikes!!!! And yeah my in dads 04 the armrest has started creaking and making noise when you put weight on it. Doesn't open sometimes either... I like your setup waay better. Are the vents hooked up??!!


----------



## mossman381

NBI Lawn;1422543 said:


> No arm rests. Thats a must for me.


No arm rests. My moms 01 tahoe has the seats with arm rests. It came from the factory with a center console. I have never used them when I have driven it.



87chevy;1422650 said:


> Yikes!!!! And yeah my in dads 04 the armrest has started creaking and making noise when you put weight on it. Doesn't open sometimes either... I like your setup waay better. Are the vents hooked up??!!


After driving a little with the console I love it way more than I thought I would. The vents are hooked up. I took everything off the truck at the salvage yard to do the complete conversion. Should help with getting heat in the back. It is so cold right now that the truck doesn't even want to warm up. That reminds me. Anybody know where to get a cold front for the 01-02 HD's. I know the 03-up had factory covers. My dads 04 has a really nice factory cover. I think it would really help on days like today.


----------



## USMCMP5811

mossman381;1421999 said:


> I looked at the link and looks like you can get the visor on a truck with factory lights but I still don't see how they would not block the cab lights. I am happy with just the cab lights on the roof.


The fiberglass is actualy about 3/8 " thick if that. Even though one would think that they would block the lights, they don't.



mossman381;1422922 said:


> That reminds me. Anybody know where to get a cold front for the 01-02 HD's. I know the 03-up had factory covers. My dads 04 has a really nice factory cover. I think it would really help on days like today.


http://www.ultimateautoaccessories.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=SRCH&Search=CTGCF 2002 Chevrolet Silverado 3500


----------



## MikeRi24

The interior looks nice! I just upgraded my truck to the factory flip-down console that you got rid of. I had the regular middle jump seat that doesnt fold or anything, and what a difference! I would have liked to put in what you have, but I don't think it will fit in a reg cab truck, or I've never seen one with it anyway.


----------



## mossman381

USMCMP5811;1423102 said:


> http://www.ultimateautoaccessories.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=SRCH&Search=CTGCF 2002 Chevrolet Silverado 3500


I don't really like the diamond pattern that cover has. And the stick on snaps look like trouble. I am going to try to see if I can get my dads cover to fit.



MikeRi24;1423767 said:


> The interior looks nice! I just upgraded my truck to the factory flip-down console that you got rid of. I had the regular middle jump seat that doesnt fold or anything, and what a difference! I would have liked to put in what you have, but I don't think it will fit in a reg cab truck, or I've never seen one with it anyway.


I have never seen a console in a reg cab either but I bet it would fit.


----------



## slicksierra

just spent my afternoon looking at all 25 pages, beautiful truck and even more importantly excellent craftsmanship. Everything was done the right way the first time. What i find in funny we both have the same plow but i run it on my RCLB 1/2 ton. I really love the unimount to ultramount mount conversion. I hateeee how big my unimount truck side mount it. It ruins the look of the truck imo. Any info on how you converted the lights to the ultramount style? Im not interested in the new lights themselves but the mounting bracket. Im sure you have seen the unimount style. \__/. That looks good on a dump or semi but looks horrible on a 1/2 ton. Your truck is the best of GMFS and Plowsite imo. Which proves that your "plow" truck can be a show truck as well


----------



## mossman381

slicksierra;1426043 said:


> just spent my afternoon looking at all 25 pages, beautiful truck and even more importantly excellent craftsmanship. Everything was done the right way the first time. What i find in funny we both have the same plow but i run it on my RCLB 1/2 ton. I really love the unimount to ultramount mount conversion. I hateeee how big my unimount truck side mount it. It ruins the look of the truck imo. Any info on how you converted the lights to the ultramount style? Im not interested in the new lights themselves but the mounting bracket. Im sure you have seen the unimount style. \__/. That looks good on a dump or semi but looks horrible on a 1/2 ton. Your truck is the best of GMFS and Plowsite imo. Which proves that your "plow" truck can be a show truck as well


Thanks man, the truck is looking good but I know it can look even better. I love working my truck. That is what they were made for 

The mount for the lights was pretty easy. I just took flat stock the same thickness of the original brackets that held the lights and run it straight up to the height I wanted the lights to be. Then took a piece of heavy sheet metal and put a bend on the front and back just like the ultra mount light bracket. Cut the angle on the front and welded it to the top of the flat stock.

Some pics today after plowing the 1" of snow that was on top of the freezing rain we got. Plow and truck are working great.


----------



## slicksierra

thanks for the info, whats your future plans for the truck?


----------



## SilverLT2

Nice pics Moss Thumbs Up glad to see all your snow is still there the snow here got washed away by all the rain we've had :realmad:


----------



## mossman381

slicksierra;1426481 said:


> thanks for the info, whats your future plans for the truck?


Biggest thing is rims and tires. I also have an idea for a cowl hood. But all that is going to have to wait because I am working on my camper right now.



SilverLT2;1426491 said:


> Nice pics Moss Thumbs Up glad to see all your snow is still there the snow here got washed away by all the rain we've had :realmad:


It has been really cold here for awhile. Single digits with wind chill in the minuses. We just got a warm spell and hit 34. Looks like it will be in the 20's for a little while. Way better than -0


----------



## SilverLT2

Yea it was in the teen's last week it seems like we get snow on the weekends and then its gone by the fist of the next week I'm hoping February brings some snow


----------



## USMCMP5811

Hey Moss, found a visor, all color matched for you.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=133692


----------



## tread lightly services

oh gosh dont go and ruin this breautiful black truck with a 1990's lund visor!!! holes are there even if you take it off! 
a set of 19.5 alcoas off a semi would complete this truck. good work and let me know when you are ready to sell....lol


----------



## mossman381

USMCMP5811;1426847 said:


> Hey Moss, found a visor, all color matched for you.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=133692





plowed 1;1426856 said:


> oh gosh dont go and ruin this breautiful black truck with a 1990's lund visor!!! holes are there even if you take it off!
> a set of 19.5 alcoas off a semi would complete this truck. good work and let me know when you are ready to sell....lol


I have to agree with plowed 1, the visor is just not my thing. I like the clean lines of the roof. Wheels pretty much make or break the look of a truck. I will be getting something ASAP. I have no plans on selling the truck


----------



## USMCMP5811

mossman381;1427076 said:


> I have to agree with plowed 1, the visor is just not my thing. I like the clean lines of the roof. Wheels pretty much make or break the look of a truck. I will be getting something ASAP. I have no plans on selling the truck


Fair enough. Although, I'm a little old school and think that the visor would make the truck along with a set of 17 inch rims and maybe a set of 33 - 35 " tires. I like the look of more sidewall for tires. But, that's just me. either way, sharp looking truck.Thumbs Up


----------



## ChevyHDkid45

Mossman i like the look of your cab lights. I want to do the same to mine but im not sure how many coats to put on or what the process is before spraying them. The can says not to scuff the surface or use a clearcoat... what did you do for yours?


----------



## mossman381

USMCMP5811;1428198 said:


> Fair enough. Although, I'm a little old school and think that the visor would make the truck along with a set of 17 inch rims and maybe a set of 33 - 35 " tires. I like the look of more sidewall for tires. But, that's just me. either way, sharp looking truck.Thumbs Up


Might be getting some 33's to get by this winter. The rear tires I have now are pretty much junk.



ChevyHDkid45;1429033 said:


> Mossman i like the look of your cab lights. I want to do the same to mine but im not sure how many coats to put on or what the process is before spraying them. The can says not to scuff the surface or use a clearcoat... what did you do for yours?


I used dupont clear. Added a little bit of black to it. Then sprayed on I think it was 4 coats, but that will vary depending on how much black you add to the clear and how dark you want it. I scuffed my lights to give the paint something to grab. If you are using something like the VHT tint in a can you should probably follow the directions. I have never used that.


----------



## SilverLT2

So Moss hows that video making going?


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1430280 said:


> So Moss hows that video making going?


I have a bunch of video on my computer but haven't done any editing. I would like to get a few more shots but the snow does not want to fall.


----------



## SilverLT2

Well good to kno that your camera still works after u said it fell lol Thumbs Up must be nice to have snow it just keeps raining here this winter sucks :realmad:


----------



## mossman381

Camera seems to be working good. We might be getting some snow tomorrow. I will have wait and see how much we get.


----------



## SilverLT2

Glad to hear its still working I'm hoping that snow blows over u and come my way lol it been over a week an half since we've seen that white stuff


----------



## mossman381

I guess I had enough video after all. I started messing with editing it and now I have a video  Downloading it now. It will probably take an hour and a half to upload with my connection.


----------



## mossman381

New video. Enjoy


----------



## 87chevy

Good song sir!!! Looks like your gravel didnt freeze very well..


----------



## mossman381

87chevy;1430831 said:


> Good song sir!!! Looks like your gravel didnt freeze very well..


It is a big sandy field where we dry our moss. We plow it so the semi doesn't get stuck. I pretty much turn up sand all year long. Keeps the cutting blade rust free


----------



## 87chevy

Ah I see!!!


----------



## randomb0b123

aframe getting sloppy? not sure but thought i saw it swinging at one point in the vid. 33s will make it look sweet. is it straight piped yet?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

At 1:25, that was sooo nice lol, haven't had enough snow to do that here yet


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1430887 said:


> aframe getting sloppy? not sure but thought i saw it swinging at one point in the vid. 33s will make it look sweet. is it straight piped yet?


A-frame pivot is getting sloppy. I am hoping to get a v-plow before I have to mess with fixing this plow. I haven't done anything to the exhaust yet. Right now the camper is parked between the lift. Looking around in the back of our shop I found 6 steel 22.5 rims. I was thinking of throwing them on and see how I like it. Maybe put some wheel covers on the steel rims unitil I find some aluminum ones. I have been keeping an eye out for good deals but people want new price for used stuff.



2006Sierra1500;1430913 said:


> At 1:25, that was sooo nice lol, haven't had enough snow to do that here yet


Yeah the truck pushes like a dozer. It pushed that windrow easily.


----------



## SilverLT2

Nice video Moss Truck looks good Thumbs Up


----------



## NBI Lawn

Nice! I like that truck a lot.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA

mossman381;1431167 said:


> Maybe put some wheel covers on the steel rims unitil I find some aluminum ones.


 And give up the "Darth Appeal"? 



> Yeah the truck pushes like a dozer. It pushed that windrow easily.


When you have some time I'd love to see some close-ups of your wings and how they're attached.


----------



## mossman381

Thanks guys. 

The covers for the 22.5's would be painted black or smoked out. They are calling for maybe an inch or two tonight. I will get some pics of the wings tomorrow when I put the plow on. I have some pics in my 08 thread.


----------



## mossman381

Didn't get hardly any snow last night. Some pics of how the wings are attached.


----------



## mossman381

Nothing new on the truck but I have been working on my camper. New slide show on my progress so far.


----------



## toyotaplow

I wish my house was as nice as your camper. That is awesome, you do very clean detailed work.


----------



## mossman381

toyotaplow;1440102 said:


> I wish my house was as nice as your camper. That is awesome, you do very clean detailed work.


Thanks, I plan on using it a lot this spring, summer and fall. Mostly on a piece of land that my dad owns about 20 minutes away. I am trying to get a high end look to the camper. I don't want anything that looks camperish inside. I want it to look more like a house.


----------



## SilverLT2

Nice slid show Moss camper's lookin sweet Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

Thanks, it's been a long road and still a long ways to go. I am hoping 2 more months and it will be done


----------



## mossman381

Another disappointing snow storm. Only about an inch.


----------



## SilverLT2

Yea I hear ya man this has been one disappointing year for plowing  but i guess there always next year


----------



## mossman381

We could still get snow this year but it will most likely be wet heavy stuff. I hate that kind of snow.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Toughest stuff to push


----------



## mossman381

2006Sierra1500;1449717 said:


> Toughest stuff to push


Yeah, its more like work than fun to push wet snow


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Like last year, over here, all it was was wet and heavy. At one point we had to bust out the Kubota to move some banks.


----------



## mossman381

3 or 4 years ago we got 8" of wet snow late Feb. Trucks had a hard time pushing the snow. We had to get our tractors out to move some of it. That is slow work moving snow with a bucket.


----------



## mossman381

My future muffler 










Not sure when I will get to it. I have the front of my camper torn apart and it is parked between the hoist.


----------



## mossman381

Well, not a good week for me an my dads trucks. Dads truck is at the dealer getting new injectors. I wanted to do the job but he did not want to wait. I think because he is driving around in a piece of crap plow truck. 180k miles with junk injectors is pretty good.

The other day my truck started shifting hard every gear. Then it wouldn't shift into overdrive. Got back to the shop checked the fluid level. Added half a quart. So that was not the problem. When I shut the truck off it must have reset something because it shifts fine now. But I have 3 codes. One of them was P0700 I think. I am pretty sure they are related to the trans. I have to look them up. I cleared the codes today and they have not come back and the trans is shifting smooth.


----------



## vegaman04

Have you changed the filter(s)?


----------



## mossman381

I haven't changed the filters. The guy I bought if from said there was 30K on a rebuilt trans. If he was wasn't lying it is not due for a filter change. I don't think it is the filter. To me it is more like a senser on the trans.


----------



## mossman381

Codes

P0700 - General trans fault
U2105 - Lost communication with engine control system
U2106 - Lost communication with transmission control system


----------



## tuna

That truck is crying out for a set of Rock Star Dually wheels.Also I have been wanting to see somebody with a blacked out Dually run a set of big diameter black weedburner sidepipes under the rocker panels,every one does stacks now but I would like to see something different.


----------



## mossman381

It would be pretty tuff to get a big 3.5" pipe around the frame rail to get side pipes.


----------



## randomb0b123

Dont how much does new injectors cost? Find any22.5s yet? Do not disgrace your sweet good looking truck with wheels that were designed and named by a first grader. "Look teacher i drawded a big vroom vroom truck and the spinny wheels have big stars in them and I calls them rockstars"


----------



## 87chevy

tuna;1456040 said:


> That truck is crying out for a set of Rock Star Dually wheels.Also I have been wanting to see somebody with a blacked out Dually run a set of big diameter black weedburner sidepipes under the rocker panels,every one does stacks now but I would like to see something different.


Besides the fact that those wheels are super overrated andreally don't look that great.....

Should just throw a Trans-Go Jr in while you replace that sensor mossman Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1456140 said:


> Dont how much does new injectors cost? Find any22.5s yet? Do not disgrace your sweet good looking truck with wheels that were designed and named by a first grader. "Look teacher i drawded a big vroom vroom truck and the spinny wheels have big stars in them and I calls them rockstars"


The quote for the injectors was like $4400. From what my dad said they have a better way of rebuilding the injectors and they are like $300 each.

I found a set and gave the guy an offer and he never got back to me. I might have to settle for some 33's for now. I have not given up on the 22.5's.



87chevy;1456339 said:


> Besides the fact that those wheels are super overrated andreally don't look that great.....
> 
> Should just throw a Trans-Go Jr in while you replace that sensor mossman Thumbs Up


I won't be running any rockstars. I hope I don't have to go into the trans. I am still not really sure what caused the problem. I don't have a really nice scan tool. Right now it is a waiting game to see if it happens again. I might go under the truck and clean up the all the grounds I can find.


----------



## randomb0b123

Woahhhhhhhh thats half the cost of my truck!!!!!!!!


----------



## dieseld

American Force wheels brand new but preowned for sale on dieselplace.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

From what I found, P0700 is a Transmission Control System malfunction


----------



## tuna

mossman381;1456066 said:


> It would be pretty tuff to get a big 3.5" pipe around the frame rail to get side pipes.


Probably why I have not seen them yet.


----------



## tuna

randomb0b123;1456140 said:


> Dont how much does new injectors cost? Find any22.5s yet? Do not disgrace your sweet good looking truck with wheels that were designed and named by a first grader. "Look teacher i drawded a big vroom vroom truck and the spinny wheels have big stars in them and I calls them rockstars"


Rockstars are not spinners,besides spinners went out of style a long time ago.


----------



## tuna

87chevy;1456339 said:


> Besides the fact that those wheels are super overrated andreally don't look that great.....


Your opinion ,I like them.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

mossman381;1455937 said:


> I haven't changed the filters. The guy I bought if from said there was 30K on a rebuilt trans. If he was wasn't lying it is not due for a filter change. I don't think it is the filter. To me it is more like a senser on the trans.


I'd change the filter. Allison recommends the spin on be changed at 5000 miles when it's new. The filter will be full of clutch material, in your case you had a rebuild so you will have the same amount of material in the filter. Allison also recommends a filter change every 50,000 miles for general duty but for severe duty they recommend 50k with Tes-295 fluid or 12,000 miles with any other fluid here you go. http://www.fcocrv.org/Documents/PDF/Allison Fluid_Filter_SA5429EN.pdf I change mine every oil change along with the fuel filter, I go 12-15K on an oil change


----------



## randomb0b123

87Chevy is actually110% correct there is nothing to like about cockstar wheels, all they do is ruin the look of the vehicle they're on. Thats probably why mossman dosent want them, he dosent want to ruin the look of his awesome truck. The only thing I would put them on is a Ford super light duty to take to the junkyard where it belongs. Cockstars went out of style3 weeks before they're production started


----------



## tuna

randomb0b123;1456835 said:


> 87Chevy is actually110% correct there is nothing to like about cockstar wheels, all they do is ruin the look of the vehicle they're on. Thats probably why mossman dosent want them, he dosent want to ruin the look of his awesome truck. The only thing I would put them on is a Ford super light duty to take to the junkyard where it belongs. Cockstars went out of style3 weeks before they're production started


Well I drive a Super duty and I like the Rockstar wheels.I would not put them on my truck because it is White over beige and would just not look good with Black wheels.So maybe I`m gay and my truck sucks but I still like your old Dodge.:salute:


----------



## randomb0b123

Sorry man I just dont understand what the big deal is about them they just seem so ordinary I dont get why they're so popular


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1456584 said:


> Woahhhhhhhh thats half the cost of my truck!!!!!!!!


The truck has paid for itself many times over. It is probably my dads most important piece of equipment. Without the truck nothing gets done.



dieseld;1456606 said:


> American Force wheels brand new but preowned for sale on dieselplace.


All I see is a set of 24's. I don't want to go that big.



2006Sierra1500;1456663 said:


> From what I found, P0700 is a Transmission Control System malfunction


It is definitly a trans communication problem. I will keep you guys updated on it.


----------



## tread lightly services

i vote 19.5 alcoa dually rims less headache and no issues with lifting or rubbing. just a nice looking bigger diameter rim that SHOULD COME ON ALL 1 TON DUALLYS FROM THE FACTORY!

when ford started putting the 19.5 on the f450-550 it became alot better truck.


----------



## tuna

plowed 1;1457622 said:


> i vote 19.5 alcoa dually rims less headache and no issues with lifting or rubbing. just a nice looking bigger diameter rim that SHOULD COME ON ALL 1 TON DUALLYS FROM THE FACTORY!
> 
> when ford started putting the 19.5 on the f450-550 it became alot better truck.


but now ford has gone to 17`s on the 450-550 to save weight.


----------



## mossman381

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1456820 said:


> I'd change the filter. Allison recommends the spin on be changed at 5000 miles when it's new. The filter will be full of clutch material, in your case you had a rebuild so you will have the same amount of material in the filter. Allison also recommends a filter change every 50,000 miles for general duty but for severe duty they recommend 50k with Tes-295 fluid or 12,000 miles with any other fluid here you go. http://www.fcocrv.org/Documents/PDF/Allison Fluid_Filter_SA5429EN.pdf I change mine every oil change along with the fuel filter, I go 12-15K on an oil change


Now that I think about it you are probably right. I will change the filter the next time I am under the truck. I hope the previous owner did the 5K mile filter change 



plowed 1;1457622 said:


> i vote 19.5 alcoa dually rims less headache and no issues with lifting or rubbing. just a nice looking bigger diameter rim that SHOULD COME ON ALL 1 TON DUALLYS FROM THE FACTORY!
> 
> when ford started putting the 19.5 on the f450-550 it became alot better truck.


The 19.5's would be easier option. Cheaper too. But when I look at the pic of the black crew cab dually with the 22.5's, that is what I really want.


----------



## mossman381




----------



## SilverLT2

Nice dirty pic Thumbs Up see ya took off your receivers I just took mine off and washed it yesterday lol


----------



## mossman381

When I saw the pic it reminded me of the chevy truck commercials when they run them through the mud 

I leave the ultra-mount to uni-mount adaptor on my plow, so it comes off every time the plow comes off. Looks cleaner that way


----------



## SilverLT2

Yep i remember them commercials lol and yea truck looks better without the mounts lol


----------



## mossman381

What a mess


----------



## SilverLT2

Gota love that wet stuff lol nice pic of the two D-maxes together tho Thumbs Up isn't that your dads truck? LLY?


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1461178 said:


> Gota love that wet stuff lol nice pic of the two D-maxes together tho Thumbs Up isn't that your dads truck? LLY?


Dads truck is an 04 LB7. Just got 8 new injectors for $4500.


----------



## SilverLT2

Yea och  how many miles on it?


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1461195 said:


> Yea och  how many miles on it?


It has about 180K and these are its first set of injectors.


----------



## SilverLT2

Well got a few miles out of it lol my cousin has an 02 LB7 like yours with 185k on it with original injectors


----------



## plowguy43

How much would it be to do them yourself?


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1461203 said:


> Well got a few miles out of it lol my cousin has an 02 LB7 like yours with 185k on it with original injectors


There are a lot of them out there that get good mileage on the original injectors. If you ask some people they tell you all of the LB7 injectors are junk.



plowguy43;1461209 said:


> How much would it be to do them yourself?


I think the parts cost was around $3000 and labor was $1200 and tax was like $300. I wanted to do the job but dad was in too much of a hurry. I will be doing mine when that day comes.


----------



## plowguy43

Are there any aftermarket options that are better than stock?


----------



## SilverLT2

How many miles on your Dmax Moss?


----------



## mossman381

plowguy43;1461231 said:


> Are there any aftermarket options that are better than stock?


I think a lot of people sell the injectors. Would I trust them? From what my dad said they have a new way of rebuilding the injectors so they don't have the problems that many others have had with short injector life. I might go with some 30 over injectors when the time comes from Merchant Automotive 



SilverLT2;1461232 said:


> How many miles on your Dmax Moss?


I have a little over 178K now.


----------



## USMCMP5811

mossman381;1459926 said:


>


I wish my G/F was as dirty as your truck.... :laughing:


----------



## 87chevy

mossman381;1461481 said:


> I think a lot of people sell the injectors. Would I trust them? From what my dad said they have a new way of rebuilding the injectors so they don't have the problems that many others have had with short injector life. I might go with some 30 over injectors when the time comes from Merchant Automotive


Excellent choice Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381




----------



## mossman381




----------



## mossman381

Freebies!!! They are not new and they are highway tread but heck they were free. Might run them this summer and then have 4 of them recaped with traction tread. They are all virgin tires. Now if I can find some aluminum rims cheap I will be set.


----------



## SilverLT2

Sweet pics Moss truck lookin good as always Thumbs Up like the new sig pic as well lol


----------



## mossman381

It was pretty foggy this morning.

Going to look at another trailer this weekend. I hope it is not another piece of junk like the last one.


----------



## SilverLT2

What kind of trailer u lookin at?


----------



## mossman381

I sold my little 12' single axle trailer and am looking for at least an 18' car hauler. Really would like a gooseneck but not sure I will find one.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

mossman381;1469018 said:


> Freebies!!! They are not new and they are highway tread but heck they were free. Might run them this summer and then have 4 of them recaped with traction tread. They are all virgin tires. Now if I can find some aluminum rims cheap I will be set.


Hate to break it to you but there's only 5 tires there you need 6


----------



## mossman381

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1469104 said:


> Hate to break it to you but there's only 5 tires there you need 6


I know. I could buy one more if I have to


----------



## Squires

what about super singles?


----------



## mossman381

Squires;1469193 said:


> what about super singles?


It looks like they had to cut the fenders to get those to clear. I don't want to lift my truck.


----------



## Squires

yeah they did have to cut the fenders, they fit, but with no suspension travel.

I just think that one big a$$ tire looks cool, probably not cheap though


----------



## thelettuceman

Mossman: Just my opinion ... I liked the other sig pix better
Squires: Just my opinion again.... A Dually should stay a dually


----------



## MarkEagleUSA

thelettuceman;1469296 said:


> I liked the other sig pix better


Darth Dually coming out of the fog is awesome!


----------



## mossman381

I am done with snow now. It was almost 80 today and I am loving it. Next year I will have another snow sig pic 

I got my hitch today, so I don't have to borrow a truck to go look at a gooseneck trailer again. While I was at it I took out my ballast and set my rack up to see how it fits. It fits the body lines pretty good but the mounts are going to have to be reworked if I keep it. It was getting dark so the pic is not the best.


----------



## deere615

Looking good Mossman! What do you plan on hauling with the gooseneck


----------



## Mark13

deere615;1469389 said:


> Looking good Mossman! What do you plan on hauling with the gooseneck


... Probably a trailer


----------



## mossman381

Thanks Brad, if I can find a gooseneck I will use it mainly for my polaris ranger and mower, but I am sure I will use it for my dads equipment too.


----------



## deere615

Mark13;1469390 said:


> ... Probably a trailer


well yeah I knew that by goosneck I was referring to the trailer not the hitch. just didnt know what he was hauling with the trailer. Most people buy goosenecks to haul trucks or equipment. Was wondering what he planed on hauling.


----------



## randomb0b123

deere615;1469389 said:


> Looking good Mossman! What do you plan on hauling with the gooseneck


broke down fords


----------



## mossman381

deere615;1469527 said:


> well yeah I knew that by goosneck I was referring to the trailer not the hitch. just didnt know what he was hauling with the trailer. Most people buy goosenecks to haul trucks or equipment. Was wondering what he planed on hauling.


I really don't need a gooseneck but I would like one.



randomb0b123;1469578 said:


> broke down fords


I try to not even haul fords


----------



## SilverLT2

Moss I think the rack looks good on it Thumbs Up if it was me Id put it on there  just sayin lol


----------



## deere615

mossman381;1469585 said:


> I really don't need a gooseneck but I would like one.
> 
> I try to not even haul fords


Its like anything else you will get one and you will find alot of uses and work for it


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1469607 said:


> Moss I think the rack looks good on it, if it was me Id put it on there just sayin lol


It does look good but I would have to cut the mounts completely off and make new ones. It would be easier to just start over.



deere615;1469677 said:


> Its like anything else you will get one and you will find alot of uses and work for it


I am sure if I get one I will find many uses for it.  I have also heard many times that if you pull with a gooseneck that you will never go back to a bumper pull.

Another 80 degree day. Moved my camper over to the other side of the shop again. While I was at it I cleaned the shop up a bit.


















And took the Honda XL250 that I restored for my dad out for a drive.


----------



## mossman381

Well I hit a deer tonight  It looks like it will need a new bumper, fender, grill and possibly hood. Along with new lights.


----------



## Stik208

Oh fishsticks, hopefully you can get it put back together in a timely manner.


----------



## mossman381

Pretty much ruined my night. It took me awhile to get the whole front end painted. Now it is all junk now.


----------



## I HATE RUST

noooooooooo :realmad: "Richard what did you do?" (Tommy Boy) seeing that makes me want to just keep my plow on all the time. good luck with the repairs, are you going to do it your self?


----------



## randomb0b123

i know that exact feeling







theres deer everywhere around me. thats why i put huge bumpers on my other trucks, to avoid these things from happening. yours would look sweet with this


----------



## crazyboy

Eeek, that sucks that the deer screwed up your nice truck like that. Luckily you're fine though.


----------



## mossman381

I HATE RUST;1469884 said:


> noooooooooo :realmad: "Richard what did you do?" (Tommy Boy) seeing that makes me want to just keep my plow on all the time. good luck with the repairs, are you going to do it your self?


I would like to fix it myself. I have to talk to my insurance company. I may have to drive around with body parts missing if I do it myself. 



randomb0b123;1469891 said:


> i know that exact feeling. theres deer everywhere around me. thats why i put huge bumpers on my other trucks, to avoid these things from happening. yours would look sweet with this]


That is one beefy bumper. wesport


----------



## Banksy

I didn't know campers had wood frames like houses.


----------



## mossman381

Banksy;1469909 said:


> I didn't know campers had wood frames like houses.


Any camper with aluminum siding is made of wooden 2x2's. They are held together with staples and glue mostly. Some screws


----------



## vegaman04

Did you at least get to keep the deer?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Your truck now has eyebrows...or..one. And please tell me you got to keep the deer. Mmmmm...deer.


----------



## mossman381

I didn't take the deer. I am not a deer hunter.

I got some day pics. The hood is definitly done. I did put my old turn signal back in so I don't get pulled over. Just got off the phone with the insurance company and they seem irritated with any question that I have.  Not impressed with them so far.


----------



## randomb0b123

did the deer run away or did you kill that pos? how fast were you going?


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1470030 said:


> did the deer run away or did you kill that pos? how fast were you going?


The deer was killed instantly and flew into the ditch. He looked worse than my truck. I was going about 45-50mph. I was on my brakes hard and even moved to the shoulder trying to avoid contact.

Got an estimate today. About $2900. This is without a new plow light harness. The headlight got pushed back so far it gouged some of the wires on plow light harness. The insurance company is coming out tomorrow to look and give their own estimate. I will see what they come up with. Still bummed out. I now have to drive around with a busted up truck


----------



## randomb0b123

I hit one going about45 and it ran away I hope it died slowly and painfully


----------



## mossman381

This is my second deer hit. The last one was 8-9 years ago. I hit it with my 81 chevy that I had. A lot less damage to that truck though. I still remember the sound. Like when they show the wrecks in nascar. With this truck all I heard was plastic breaking.


----------



## randomb0b123

Glass and plastic everywhere with mine


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Have you ever had deer? If you have, you'da kept it. You don't have to be a hunter, just take it to the butchers.


----------



## SilverLT2

That sucks man dam deer!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I shoot em' and eat em' so they don't run in to my trucks


----------



## tuna

randomb0b123;1470040 said:


> I hit one going about45 and it ran away I hope it died slowly and painfully


Really?You are talking about a living breathing creature that did not have any intent on damaging your truck.It is an unfortunate case of 2 species trying to live in the same space.I`m no Vegan Animalmo but even a Hunter hopes for a clean quick kill.You know you don`t really want to see an Animal suffering.


----------



## mossman381

2006Sierra1500;1470051 said:


> Have you ever had deer? If you have, you'da kept it. You don't have to be a hunter, just take it to the butchers.


I do enjoy venison when I get some. My grandpa will give me some venison steaks every so often when he hunts.



SilverLT2;1470054 said:


> That sucks man dam deer!


It really sucks but hopefully the truck will look better than before


----------



## Banksy

It's time to just give this truck it's own official section. :laughing:


----------



## USMCMP5811

Well, look at it this way, you can get the insurance to pay for a different grill if you so choose AND a cowel induction hood...


----------



## mossman381

USMCMP5811;1470134 said:


> Well, look at it this way, you can get the insurance to pay for a different grill if you so choose AND a cowel induction hood...


The grill I don't really want to change. The problem with the cowl induction hoods is they don't make them with the HD hood design which is what makes the HD front ends look better. They are the 1500 hood with a cowl induction on them. I am not doing any planning until I talk to the agent today.


----------



## Willman940

Butt isn't the grill damaged? or are you just saying you want to do another grill like that.


----------



## mossman381

Willman940;1470187 said:


> Butt isn't the grill damaged? or are you just saying you want to do another grill like that.


The grill is junk. I meant I like the original grill.

Well, a very nice lady came and looked at my truck. She did replace some oem parts that the body shop had down with aftermarket parts, but when I looked at the prices there was not that much difference. I am ok with aftermarket parts as long as they are good quality. And she even cut me a check on the spot. She said I can fix it if I want or I can take it to anybody I like. Very pleased with Progressive Insurance.

I am going to do the work myself. It will take me longer than just dropping it off at a body shop but that does not bother me. I will take my time and do it right.


----------



## thelettuceman

"I am going to do the work myself. It will take me longer than just dropping it off at a body shop but that does not bother me. I will take my time and do it right."

We all know the quality of your work. This is the second time I am saying in this thread >>> Looking for ward to the finished product !!


----------



## vegaman04

How far off was her check from your estimate you got?


----------



## mossman381

thelettuceman;1470278 said:


> We all know the quality of your work. This is the second time I am saying in this thread >>> Looking for ward to the finished product !!


Thanks lettuceman 



vegaman04;1470290 said:


> How far off was her check from your estimate you got?


The estimates were almost the same. She added more time to paint the grill. The body shop only had 30 minutes for painting the grill. She gave me 3 hours. And she also added a new lower valance that the body shop did not have on their estimate because it had some scuffs on it. Really happy with Progressive.


----------



## randomb0b123

mossman381;1470298 said:


> Thanks lettuceman
> 
> The estimates were almost the same. She added more time to paint the grill. The body shop only had 30 minutes for painting the grill. She gave me 3 hours. And she also added a new lower valance that the body shop did not have on their estimate because it had some scuffs on it. Really happy with Progressive.


flo is the most annoying woman on earth. glad to hear it went well


----------



## Mark13

mossman381;1469701 said:


> I am sure if I get one I will find many uses for it.  I have also heard many times that if you pull with a gooseneck that you will never go back to a bumper pull.


You'll find all sorts of uses for a trailer after you have it. And I'll take a gooseneck over a tag trailer any day, they pull so much better and are easier to maneuver.


----------



## plowguy43

mossman381;1470204 said:


> The grill is junk. I meant I like the original grill.
> 
> Well, a very nice lady came and looked at my truck. She did replace some oem parts that the body shop had down with aftermarket parts, but when I looked at the prices there was not that much difference. I am ok with aftermarket parts as long as they are good quality. And she even cut me a check on the spot. She said I can fix it if I want or I can take it to anybody I like. Very pleased with Progressive Insurance.
> 
> I am going to do the work myself. It will take me longer than just dropping it off at a body shop but that does not bother me. I will take my time and do it right.


Just an FYI, there may be more damage underneath/behind the grill that she didn't see or write for. DON'T cash the check until your shop has begun repairs and has removed some parts to see if a supplement is necessary. You cash the check, you settle and won't get more money.


----------



## mossman381

plowguy43;1470393 said:


> Just an FYI, there may be more damage underneath/behind the grill that she didn't see or write for. DON'T cash the check until your shop has begun repairs and has removed some parts to see if a supplement is necessary. You cash the check, you settle and won't get more money.


She said I might find more damage as I take things apart. If I do find anything else I am suppose to call her and she will come look at it and write me another check. She even said she couldn't find a price on the daytime running bulb socket so she put down $25 for it and if it cost more than that I am suppose to save the reciept and she will pay for the extra.


----------



## mossman381

Took the ranger out to the land to lay pipe today. Ordered parts for my truck but nothing has come yet.


----------



## mossman381

Heading out to put the truck on the hoist. Need to check the t-case and make sure everything still looks good. Probably start pulling stuff of the front end while its up in the air.  Pulling the plow mounts sure is a lot easier when you can stand up 

Might straight pipe it while it is raised up


----------



## mossman381

The truck is straight piped. I couldn't take it for much of a drive because I only have one headlight right now, but so far I love it  I will get some video of it soon. I used 2 - 3.5" pipes that were mandrel bent to 45 degrees. Total cost about $55.


----------



## Banksy

I'd like to hear it and see the difference between a V8 and an I6. I had my truck straight piped for a while. The drone got old pretty quick and now I have a 4" MBRP on it.


----------



## mossman381

Got a video of the exhaust. Not really as loud as I thought it would be. The wind wrecked most of my footage. I will get some more when the wind is not blowing so hard.


----------



## wolfmobile8

Mine cost me $60 bucks. Mine sounds loud and good haha but that's cause I have 5 inch pipe. Bet you want to keep the windows down all the time now haha.Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

wolfmobile8;1471098 said:


> Mine cost me $60 bucks. Mine sounds loud and good haha but that's cause I have 5 inch pipe. Bet you want to keep the windows down all the time now haha.Thumbs Up


I have to admit my passenger side rear window has been open today 

I am not sure that a bigger pipe will make it louder.


----------



## mossman381

My pile of parts so far and a pic of the truck without the grille, air dam and fogs. Should get my headlights tomorrow. I am going with some crystal clear lights with some hid's. Should look good. There are quite a few missing clips that I need to order. Going to the salvage yard to look for a new fender and hood. Nothing fits like OEM. Hopefully I can find some in good shape. Also need a bumper bracket and a new plow light harness.


----------



## SilverLT2

Nows the best time to go back to hids  what temp u goin to go with?


----------



## wolfmobile8

mossman381;1471147 said:


> I have to admit my passenger side rear window has been open today
> 
> I am not sure that a bigger pipe will make it louder.


haha. It makes it deeper tone.


----------



## Willman940

Which Clips, I might have some.


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1471311 said:


> Nows the best time to go back to hids  what temp u goin to go with?


I am going with 10K lows and fogs, just like on my 08. I know a lot of people call it ricer, but I like the blueish color.



wolfmobile8;1471322 said:


> haha. It makes it deeper tone.


It might be a little deeper. When I watch the vids on youtube with the 4"-5" exhaust I don't think they sound much different than mine. I need to get a better video of mine. I am really liking mine right now.



Willman940;1471337 said:


> Which Clips, I might have some.


The clips for the grill must have gone with the deer. I will order them with the next round of parts. 

The truck got new door bushings tonight.


----------



## Yooper75

Sounds good, but needs more whistle.

Let's try this again....


----------



## mossman381

Yooper75;1471405 said:


> Sounds good, but needs more whistle.


Your link says it is a private video.

I don't like how the newer duramax's sound like a jet taking off. I think they have too much whistle.


----------



## Yooper75

I redid the link so it should work now, my truck will whistle like a jet up to about 2100 RPM but anything above that it's all V8 straight pipe with just a hint of whistle.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Nice dent in front of your door


----------



## mossman381

Yooper75;1471412 said:


> I redid the link so it should work now, my truck will whistle like a jet up to about 2100 RPM but anything above that it's all V8 straight pipe with just a hint of whistle.


I am not saying the whistle is bad, just prefer rumble.



2006Sierra1500;1471424 said:


> Nice dent in front of your door


Yeah, I think that was the deers head that made that mark


----------



## SilverLT2

mossman381;1471345 said:


> I am going with 10K lows and fogs, just like on my 08. I know a lot of people call it ricer, but I like the blueish color.
> 
> Yea 10k's look cool  I had them in my truck for a little bit but took them out and put my 6k's back in the 10k's weren't really bright enough for me how did u like them in your 08?


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1471452 said:


> Yea 10k's look cool  I had them in my truck for a little bit but took them out and put my 6k's back in the 10k's weren't really bright enough for me how did u like them in your 08?


I loved the way they looked on my 08. Especially when the fogs and the lows were on. I never had any trouble seeing with the 10K. I know they are way better than standard bulbs. I also think the 10K is not as hard on other drivers eyes as 6K. I figured I would have gotten pulled over for the 10K but never did. If I do I will go with a whiter color for my headlights and 3K for my fogs. Hopefully they will leave me alone.


----------



## Yooper75

mossman381;1471427 said:


> I am not saying the whistle is bad, just prefer rumble.


I agree with you completely, I wish I could find the other video I did of my truck doing a standing 15# boosted launch so it looks like I get to do another one when I finally get it fixed.


----------



## USMCMP5811

mossman381;1471427 said:


> I am not saying the whistle is bad, just prefer rumble.


I actualy like the whistle. Then again, I also think nothing sounds better than a Cummins 12V with the 2 cycle Detroit coming in a strong second.






with the 2 cycle Detroit coming in a strong second.


----------



## mossman381

That chevy truck is awesome


----------



## dieseld

Heck yeah it is!!!


----------



## mossman381

Wheel seal went out on the rear. 










Found a fender. It needs some work but can't find anything else. Going to see if I can make it work. Also ordered a new grille. $330 from GM  Couldn't find anything at the salvage yards and I am tired of running around without a grille.


----------



## mossman381

Wheel seal is fixed and I have a better video of the exhaust. I think it sounds good up to 2000 rpm. Then it has a raspy sound that I don't really like.






The truck is not shifting right again and the check engine light is on, so I am going to make an appointment for the truck Monday. I wanted to get the deer damage taken care of but I want the trans looked at as soon as possible.


----------



## Banksy

Sounds good. I had my truck straight piped for a while and after 2000 rpm the sound broke up and got that raspy sound you mentioned. I didn't like it either.


----------



## mossman381

A look at the new lights and the fender that I got. You can see the end that was damaged. I have pouned it back out so it doesn't look as bad as it did. That two tone on the fender has got me thinking.


----------



## Mark13

mossman381;1472374 said:


> That two tone on the fender has got me thinking.


The black and silver looks good on certain trucks.

One of my friends trucks, the only one with black and silver that I really like how it looks.


----------



## thelettuceman

Is MossMan straying away from 100% Black ?????


----------



## mossman381

thelettuceman;1472558 said:


> Is MossMan straying away from 100% Black ?????


Not yet I haven't.  I didn't even think anything of the two tone when I picked the fender up. But looking at it in the shop they go pretty good together. The color on this fender is pewter not silver. It has more of a brown tint to it.


----------



## mossman381

Its around 2:50 am right now. I am watching pimp my ride waiting for the primer to dry so I can wet sand it and put it back on the truck. It has an appointment at the dealer for the trans tomorrow at 2


----------



## mossman381

Truck is at the dealer. I hate not being able to fix it myself but a person can't know everything. A little worried because they have not called me yet.


----------



## vegaman04

How long does it take to pull the entire fender off?


----------



## mossman381

vegaman04;1472632 said:


> How long does it take to pull the entire fender off?


It takes awhile. The hood, grille, bumper, fender braces, battery, battery tray and inner fender all have to come out. Then 4 bolts in the electircal center have to come out. I just zip tied it up so I didn't have to take it out. Then there are 7 bolts that hold the fender on. It sounds easy but all them bolts add up.

The dealer never called me back. I took a nap thinking their call would wake me up and nothing. Not happy.


----------



## Willman940

Sorry to hear that buddy, I'll be coming through tomorrow, would you like a ride to go give them a piece of your mind?


----------



## mossman381

Willman940;1472642 said:


> Sorry to hear that buddy, I'll be coming through tomorrow, would you like a ride to go give them a piece of your mind?


I don't want to yell at anybody. I just want to know what is wrong with the trans and how much to fix it. I can't believe they didn't get it in the shop when I had an appointment at 2.


----------



## Mark13

What's your trans doing or not doing?


----------



## mossman381

Mark13;1472652 said:


> What's your trans doing or not doing?


It seems to not know when to shift and sometimes won't shift out of 4th gear. It was not wanting to come out of 3rd when I was driving to the dealer. I should know what they found shortly.


----------



## mossman381

Well I still don't know what is wrong with the truck. First time they called me they said the trans was getting low voltage and both my batteries failed a load test. The batteries were pretty old so I thought it was an easy fix. I didn't hear from them 3 hours later so I called and they said the batteries fixed the low voltage but the trans was still going into default mode. He said it was a communication error between the trans and engine. I knew that when I took it in. They never called me back after that. I would think after an hour of testing the truck they should know exactly what is wrong with it. I guess I will have to wait until monday to find anything out.


----------



## vegaman04

Are you without your truck until then?


----------



## mossman381

vegaman04;1472751 said:


> Are you without your truck until then?


I am truckless until then. That is ok, I have to figure out my taxes anyway


----------



## mossman381

Got the truck back today. I guess there was a wire behind the power steering pump that was shorting out causing the trans to go into a default mode. $2.50 part to fix. But it took them 6 hours to fix it, plus 2 new batteries. Total cost just over $800. I almost fell over when I saw the bill. Not sure I would have ever found that wire. Thats the way it goes I guess.


----------



## chevyman51

Glad they got it figured out I would have crapped my pants if I got a bill like that.


----------



## mossman381

Truck is shifting great now. Some pics of the 4-high mod. Keeps the lows on when the high beams are on, just like the new trucks. No hid's yet. I am waiting to finish the body work before I put them in.

Lows










Lows and highs


----------



## MarkEagleUSA

mossman381;1473122 said:


> I guess there was a wire behind the power steering pump that was shorting out causing the trans to go into a default mode.


Any chance this was connected to the deer hit?


----------



## wolfmobile8

That's a cool mod. Theres another mod I saw on youtube where you can keep your DRL's on all the time. Hid's will look good. I plan on putting them in mine eventually.


----------



## mossman381

MarkEagleUSA;1473289 said:


> Any chance this was connected to the deer hit?


No, I had the trans problem a week or so before I hit the deer.



wolfmobile8;1473293 said:


> That's a cool mod. Theres another mod I saw on youtube where you can keep your DRL's on all the time. Hid's will look good. I plan on putting them in mine eventually.


Very functional mod too. Especially when you have hid's in the low's. They will stay on with the highs and not have keep warming up. Should help them last longer. I saw the DRL mod on youtube too. I have a bluish light in my DRL right now. I might run an amber bulb later on.


----------



## wolfmobile8

Very functional mod too. Especially when you have hid's in the low's. They will stay on with the highs and not have keep warming up. Should help them last longer. I saw the DRL mod on youtube too. I have a bluish light in my DRL right now. I might run an amber bulb later on.[/QUOTE]

Yea amber bulbs is the only way to go on a GM in the drl's. That's what I have in mine. I might change them out with amber led drl bulbls but really haven't seen any yet on a chevy truck so don't how they would look.


----------



## Mark13

DRL's are over rated. Pulled the fuse to mine.

I need to do the 6 hi mod and then put the hid's in my high beams to go with the hid's in my lows and fogs. Should really be able to see something then.


----------



## mossman381

I don't need the 6-hi mod. With just hid's in the lows there is not much you can't see. But that was with my 08. I will have to wait and see how they do in my 02, but I don't think I will need it. I am just going to leave standard bulbs in my highs.


----------



## crazyboy

I had the 4 hi mod in my 93, and now have it in my 02. It is probable the best, simple, mod you can do. Really brightens it up, and this is just with standard lights not HIDs.


----------



## mossman381

crazyboy;1473337 said:


> I had the 4 hi mod in my 93, and now have it in my 02. It is probable the best, simple, mod you can do. Really brightens it up, and this is just with standard lights not HIDs.


Once you try hid's it is hard to go back to standard bulbs.


----------



## crazyboy

mossman381;1473377 said:


> Once you try hid's it is hard to go back to standard bulbs.


Well it's on my to do list, It's just not at the top. Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

crazyboy;1473387 said:


> Well it's on my to do list, It's just not at the top. Thumbs Up


I know all about having a long list and being short on time and money.


----------



## 87chevy

Decide who you're gunna have tune it yet?


----------



## ff1241

How well do you like your LED tail lights on you truck? Are they worth the $$$. Im looking for something brighter.


----------



## mossman381

87chevy;1473429 said:


> Decide who you're gunna have tune it yet?


I am thinking of just getting an Edge CTS progammer and then later on getting efi. You can use the Edge CTS as a dsp5 switch so not really buying something I won't use later. I like the guys at duramaxtuner.com and that is probably where I will go.



ff1241;1473434 said:


> How well do you like your LED tail lights on you truck? Are they worth the $$$. Im looking for something brighter.


I love the LED taillights. Worth every penny I think. One thing is when you plug them in make sure you don't have them backwards because they will blow the fuse and you will think the lights are junk. Just switch the plug around and change the fuse. I blew a fuse on my drivers side when I first plugged them in.


----------



## 87chevy

mossman381;1473514 said:


> I am thinking of just getting an Edge CTS progammer and then later on getting efi. You can use the Edge CTS as a dsp5 switch so not really buying something I won't use later. I like the guys at duramaxtuner.com and that is probably where I will go.
> 
> I love the LED taillights. Worth every penny I think. One thing is when you plug them in make sure you don't have them backwards because they will blow the fuse and you will think the lights are junk. Just switch the plug around and change the fuse. I blew a fuse on my drivers side when I first plugged them in.


Yeah the CTS is really nice. My buddy had one in his, he didn't like it though. I liked it when i was playin around with it one day. And another friend had it in his 6.0 gasser and he loved it.


----------



## mossman381

87chevy;1473575 said:


> Yeah the CTS is really nice. My buddy had one in his, he didn't like it though. I liked it when i was playin around with it one day. And another friend had it in his 6.0 gasser and he loved it.


I want the CTS mostly to see my balance rates of my injectors. And the backup camera. With the duals it is hard to see anything behind me. What did your friend not like about it?

Not much to update on the truck. I can't get in the shop because my dad has been working on a rotted out trailer frame. I am hoping to get back to it soon.


----------



## 87chevy

mossman381;1473852 said:


> I want the CTS mostly to see my balance rates of my injectors. And the backup camera. With the duals it is hard to see anything behind me. What did your friend not like about it?
> 
> Not much to update on the truck. I can't get in the shop because my dad has been working on a rotted out trailer frame. I am hoping to get back to it soon.


Not sure really, I guess he just liked the idea of turning the switch instead of messing with the touch screen. Everyone else I've talked to has liked them..


----------



## mossman381

87chevy;1473853 said:


> Not sure really, I guess he just liked the idea of turning the switch instead of messing with the touch screen. Everyone else I've talked to has liked them..


I have seen on some of the videos on youtube where if you don't hit the screen hard enough it doesn't respond. I can see where some would like the dial. I don't see myself needing to change settings so fast that I need the dial. I am not the guy that races everybody at every stoplight.


----------



## mossman381

There is not enough room in the shop to get my truck in so I thought I would work on my tailgate until my dad finishes the trailer frame. Fixing some dents. I have a new flat cap and a locking handle coming for it.


----------



## mossman381

It's primed. I am going to wait and paint it with my grille or bumper.


----------



## thelettuceman

mossman381;1473970 said:


> There is not enough room in the shop to get my truck in so I thought I would work on my tailgate until my dad finishes the trailer frame. Fixing some dents. I have a new flat cap and a locking handle coming for it.


Locking Handle ... good move ... tailgates are easy to steal. I always lock mine.


----------



## mossman381

thelettuceman;1474032 said:


> Locking Handle ... good move ... tailgates are easy to steal. I always lock mine.


It's easy to steal spendy led taillights too. Killing two birds with one stone


----------



## mossman381

I couldn't wait. 










I have been thinking that I might try something different on my grille. Since I have a new grill with good chrome, I am going to spray some tinted clear on it to try to give it a black chrome look. I think that would look awesome.


----------



## mossman381

The grille is tinted. A before and after shot. I need to get it out in the sun to see what it looks like, but it looks good in the shop.


----------



## SilverLT2

The grill and gate look good Moss Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

Thanks Silver

Tailgate makeover is almost done. Waiting on the new cap and lock.


----------



## Willman940

What liner did you use, and how'd it work out?


----------



## thelettuceman

Is that an old Camaro in the back? What are the plans for that car?


----------



## mossman381

Willman940;1474191 said:


> What liner did you use, and how'd it work out?


It is just duplicolor spray on bedliner. I am sure it will not hold up like a professional spray in liner, but I will just touch it up every so often. I used it on my bumper I built for my polairs ranger and it has held up good. Only time will tell how good it will work.



thelettuceman;1474275 said:


> Is that an old Camaro in the back? What are the plans for that car?


That is my dads 70 camaro SS. It is a true SS not a fake one. It has a 350 with a th350. He has had it 10 years or so. He just doesn't have the time to work on it. It will be hugger orange eventually. The plan is just to restore it to be a weekend driver. I am going to start working on it as soon as I get my camper done. If we both work on it maybe it will get done.


----------



## vegaman04

Get that candied grill on yet?


----------



## mossman381

Grill is not on the truck yet. Finally got some room to work in the shop today. Trying to get the body panels lined up. Watching the race now so it will have to wait until Dale Jr wins at Kansas


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

GO JUNIOR! Thumbs Up 7th place ain't bad


----------



## mossman381

2006Sierra1500;1474498 said:


> GO JUNIOR! Thumbs Up 7th place ain't bad


Another top 10 is good. He ran in the top 5 all day. The sun slowed him down at the end.

Got everything lined up pretty good. Now I have to take it all apart and repaint the bumper and bumper cap. Do some body work on the hood and paint it. And paint the fender. I really want to pull both fenders and strip and undercoat them. I should do the front of the frame while the fenders are off. 

Got a pic of the grille but it was getting dark by the time I got it outside. It looks black until you get up close and look at it. The new bowtie came with the grille. Not sure if I am going to darken it or not.


----------



## I HATE RUST

Mossman the truck looks great, and I love that grill Thumbs Up


----------



## Yooper75

Love the grille, you have given me an idea for my truck.


----------



## mossman381

Thanks guys, it does look good. 

Pics of it in the sun. Probably going to get a chrome grille insert and bowtie and tint them to finish off the front.


----------



## mossman381

Almost forgot I got my high idle mod done. I used the PPE kit from Merchant Automotive. The mod is easy but getting to the ECM is not and every connector fought me. So it did take some time. And I only have two settings 1250 and 1850. Going to be nice for next winter and jump starting stuff too.

Video of my deer damage and the new grille


----------



## I HATE RUST

mossman381;1474611 said:


> Almost forgot I got my high idle mod done. I used the PPE kit from Merchant Automotive. The mod is easy but getting to the ECM is not and every connector fought me. So it did take some time. And I only have two settings 1250 and 1850. Going to be nice for next winter and jump starting stuff too.
> 
> Video of my deer damage and the new grille


I love mine its great in the winter. Yea those connectors are tight


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Grill looks way better! I'd go with a smoked chrome bowtie, but darker tint


----------



## Deerewashed

dont mean to be hatin, but i think it looks better gloss black than tinted. but jmo.


----------



## mossman381

2006Sierra1500;1474675 said:


> Grill looks way better! I'd go with a smoked chrome bowtie, but darker tint


I could put one more coat of tinted clear on the bowtie and that would make it darker. I will have to see.



Deerewashed;1474688 said:


> dont mean to be hatin, but i think it looks better gloss black than tinted. but jmo.


No offense taken. The black looked good. Just trying something a little different. If I want to go back to black all I have to do is scuff it and paint it. I am thinking of getting some escalade door handles and tinting the chrome out.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Actually...if you look at it the gold does look really nice against the black chrome and black paint.


----------



## Deerewashed

[/QUOTE]No offense taken. The black looked good. Just trying something a little different. If I want to go back to black all I have to do is scuff it and paint it. I am thinking of getting some escalade door handles and tinting the chrome out.[/QUOTE]

that will look better, i just dont like it because it is the only piece of smoked chrome on here, i think the smoked door handles will improve it and blend it well, as well as the chrome grille.


----------



## mossman381

2006Sierra1500;1474780 said:


> Actually...if you look at it the gold does look really nice against the black chrome and black paint.


I am going to get a chrome one tint and see how it looks.



Deerewashed;1474800 said:


> that will look better, i just dont like it because it is the only piece of smoked chrome on here, i think the smoked door handles will improve it and blend it well, as well as the chrome grille.


That is exactly what I was thinking. I need more of the black chrome to work with the grille. Another thing in the pics, I don't have the lower valance on. That really throws the look off. The more I see the black chrome the more I like it


----------



## SilverLT2

I'm likein what you got goin on there Moss looks good Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

Got a bunch of Cognito parts. Their steering braces and heavy duty tie rod ends. Extended heavy duty sway bar endlinks. Along with a new GM idler arm and I got a low mileage steering box and pitman arm. The steering should be good to go after an alignment


----------



## mossman381

Starting to get a pile of parts that need to go on the truck


----------



## mossman381

Tailgate is finally complete. The bedliner is not a perfect match but it is a lot better than scratched up paint.


----------



## mossman381

Let the tinting begin


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Ha I have those door handles on my Sierra...they're nice


----------



## mossman381

2006Sierra1500;1475634 said:


> Ha I have those door handles on my Sierra...they're nice


They are nice. Now I get to take them apart and paint them.


----------



## mossman381

Another rainy day


----------



## SilverLT2

That's one nice truck ya got there Moss Thumbs Up is the lower valence still off in the pic? cant tell lol


----------



## mossman381

The valance is still off. I was just sitting in the shop with the door up watching the nasty lighting that we had.


----------



## biscuit141

No updates in awhile, are you alright? I just read this entire thread and I love your truck. I wanted to know where you purchased your aftermarket headlights and turn signals after your accident, I need to buy some for my truck and there are so many cheapies out there I wanted to get some of decent quality.


----------



## mossman381

biscuit141;1476856 said:


> No updates in awhile, are you alright? I just read this entire thread and I love your truck. I wanted to know where you purchased your aftermarket headlights and turn signals after your accident, I need to buy some for my truck and there are so many cheapies out there I wanted to get some of decent quality.


I am still alive 

I just have nothing new to post. With this truck being my daily driver I have had no time to park it and work on it. I want to pull the front end off and paint both fenders inside and out. As for the lights. All the aftermarket lights are pretty cheap. I got mine off ebay. They fit pretty good and I am happy with them so far. I really want to see what they look like with the hid's. If you want oem the salvage yard is probably your best bet.


----------



## SilverLT2

Glad to hear your still alive Moss lol


----------



## mossman381

I have a pile of parts that I would love to put on.


----------



## mossman381

Some pics hauling my polaris and mower.


















And my Polaris was tailgating me


----------



## thelettuceman

Nice review mirror shot ..... Anything goin' on with the camper?


----------



## mossman381

thelettuceman;1477245 said:


> Nice review mirror shot ..... Anything goin' on with the camper?


Thanks, I have not been able to work on my camper or much of anything lately. Pretty much just getting ready for mossing and doing some maintenance on our property. I hope to start working on my truck soon


----------



## mike1316

Hey mossman381 thanks for sharing your ideas here. I have use one if yours and here are some pic


----------



## mossman381

mike1316;1477354 said:


> Hey mossman381 thanks for sharing your ideas here. I have use one if yours and here are some pic


Looks good Mike


----------



## I HATE RUST

I thought you would like this, I saw it on 95 the other day, he did a good job on it. it looks factory


----------



## mossman381

I HATE RUST;1477894 said:


> I thought you would like this, I saw it on 95 the other day, he did a good job on it. it looks factory


That is very cool. I see some older suburban duallys for sale around here every once and a while. I hope he has a big block in it


----------



## Willman940

or a duramax.


----------



## thelettuceman

I HATE RUST;1477894 said:


> I thought you would like this, I saw it on 95 the other day, he did a good job on it. it looks factory


Does having duallies on that actually serve a purpose or is this for uniqueness?


----------



## MarkEagleUSA

I HATE RUST;1477894 said:


> I thought you would like this, I saw it on 95 the other day, he did a good job on it. it looks factory


There's 3 or 4 of those rolling around here near me. Were they available from the factory as dualies or are they all custom?



thelettuceman;1477938 said:


> Does having duallies on that actually serve a purpose or is this for uniqueness?


I would guess it helps with trailering.


----------



## mossman381

There are no factory suburban duallys. They are all custom made. It probably does help with hauling heavy trailers but I think it has a lot to do with wanting to be unique. The wheelbase would be shorter than buying a crew cab dually, but not by much I wouldn't think. I have only seen one in person and it was an 80's model.


----------



## Yooper75

thelettuceman;1477938 said:


> Does having duallies on that actually serve a purpose or is this for uniqueness?





MarkEagleUSA;1477940 said:


> I would guess it helps with trailering.





mossman381;1477956 said:


> There are no factory suburban duallys. They are all custom made. It probably does help with hauling heavy trailers but I think it has a lot to do with wanting to be unique. The wheelbase would be shorter than buying a crew cab dually, but not by much I wouldn't think. I have only seen one in person and it was an 80's model.


Ever tow a camper or high profile trailer with a Suburban in high winds? All I have to say is, Yee Haw ride em cowboy!!!!

Yes it't for towing to help with stability while towing long heavy trailers. A Suburban is probably 4-5 feet shorter than a crew cab dually because my crew cab F350 SRW short bed measures about 22ft nose to tail and needs an acre to turn around.


----------



## mossman381

Yooper75;1477980 said:


> Ever tow a camper or high profile trailer with a Suburban in high winds? All I have to say is, Yee Haw ride em cowboy!!!!
> 
> Yes it't for towing to help with stability while towing long heavy trailers. A Suburban is probably 4-5 feet shorter than a crew cab dually because my crew cab F350 SRW short bed measures about 22ft nose to tail and needs an acre to turn around.


I know all about needing an acre to turn around


----------



## Yooper75

mossman381;1478010 said:


> I know all about needing an acre to turn around


Kinda figured you did.


----------



## mossman381

Crossed the 180,000 mark


----------



## thelettuceman

180,000 miles ... 1/2 way to an engine rebuild ???


----------



## mossman381

thelettuceman;1478172 said:


> 180,000 miles ... 1/2 way to an engine rebuild ???


Not so sure about that. When I was at the dealer getting my trans problem fixed the sevice manager said they had their first million mile duramax come in. They had to reset the odometer to 5 miles because the computer didn't know how to deal with a million miles. I believe he said the truck has had 3 transmissions, 2 sets of head gaskets and 16 injectors. I am sure other small parts went too. He said it was a woman that pulled campers for a living. It was an 06 model.


----------



## blazer_kid

I read an article about that truck over on full size chevy. If it’s the truck im thinking about the woman hauled some kind of relief trailers after hurricane Katrina. Then went privet and pulled trailers for a company.


----------



## Willman940

blazer_kid;1478184 said:


> I read an article about that truck over on full size chevy. If it's the truck im thinking about the woman hauled some kind of relief trailers after hurricane Katrina. Then went privet and pulled trailers for a company.


Link please?


----------



## blazer_kid

Here ya go

http://www.fullsizechevy.com/forum/...erado-passes-million-mile-mark-six-years.html


----------



## mike1316

Hi mossman. Here are a pic of my led lights installed in the bumper and my new leds installed in my factory back lights they are cree 5w led . I saw them in a tread in strobe lights


----------



## mossman381

mike1316;1478935 said:


> Hi mossman. Here are a pic of my led lights installed in the bumper and my new leds installed in my factory back lights they are cree 5w led . I saw them in a tread in strobe lights


I saw that thread too. Everybody seems to love those lights. I will have to give them a try some time.


----------



## mossman381

I just read that article about the million mile duramax. Really hard to believe that the transfer case and trans went 850,000 miles. Also nothing is said about the head gaskets. The guy at the dealer said it had 2 sets of head gaskets put on it.

Anyway got my fender painted this weekend. Our puller is broke down so I got some time to do it. Not the ideal way to paint it on the truck but I only had the weekend to do it.


----------



## mossman381




----------



## blazer_kid

mossman381;1480002 said:


> I just read that article about the million mile duramax. Really hard to believe that the transfer case and trans went 850,000 miles. Also nothing is said about the head gaskets. The guy at the dealer said it had 2 sets of head gaskets put on it.


And if i remember right the trans wouldnt have even needed replaceing just the transfer case


----------



## mossman381

Darth Dually is back and maybe a little better than before. I know I can see way better than before. I need to put the flare back on too. I want the paint to cure some before I stick it back on.


----------



## blazer_kid

I love the spot light where did you get it?


----------



## mossman381

blazer_kid;1480141 said:


> I love the spot light where did you get it?


The spotlight is a mod I have been wanting to do for awhile now. I use it to see sprinklers at night and any other time you need light. Once you have one you will always have one. It is a unity spotlight that I got off ebay. I got the mount right from unity in chicago. I converted it to hid and it is bright  I will show it a little more when I take it off to paint it.

Just got my door handles smoked. Should have them on in a day or two.


----------



## SilverLT2

Looks BADASS!!! Moss  nice spot light too Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1480164 said:


> Looks BADASS!!! Moss  nice spot light too Thumbs Up


Thanks Silver. Fender flare is ready to go back on tomorrow. Might get the handles on too. I need to scrub the bugs off my front end and get some good pics


----------



## SilverLT2

What did u put 8K or 6K's for your lights?


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1480167 said:


> What did u put 8K or 6K's for your lights?


I got 10K's, just like I had in my 08. I have 6K in my spotlight.


----------



## SilverLT2

Nice they look good Thumbs Up how do u like them at night?


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1480169 said:


> Nice they look good Thumbs Up how do u like them at night?


I love them at night. Way better than standard lights. I still use my high beams though. The fogs in this generation of truck really don't do much, but now with the hid's in them they are awesome.


----------



## SilverLT2

Oh yea HID's are the way to go I'll never go back to stock lol my fogs were the same way in till i put them HID's in them night n day difference I've thought about putting HID's in my highs to but with the fogs and lows there's really no need for it lol


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1480172 said:


> Oh yea HID's are the way to go I'll never go back to stock lol my fogs were the same way in till i put them HID's in them night n day difference I've thought about putting HID's in my highs to but with the fogs and lows there's really no need for it lol


I actually thought the fogs in my 08 were pretty good with standard bulbs. I think hid's in the highs is overkill, but maybe when I have nothing else to do I will get a set for my highs. What K are you running?


----------



## SilverLT2

mossman381;1480175 said:


> I actually thought the fogs in my 08 were pretty good with standard bulbs. I think hid's in the highs is overkill, but maybe when I have nothing else to do I will get a set for my highs. What K are you running?


I'm running 6K's in all my lights and in the plow to lol


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1480176 said:


> I'm running 6K's in all my lights and in the plow to lol


You told me before but couldn't remember. I saw the thread on your plow lights. I have not done my plow lights yet. I would probably get 6K for my plow. I know the higher the K the less light they put out. I went with 10K on my truck for the blue color.


----------



## SilverLT2

mossman381;1480177 said:


> You told me before but couldn't remember. I saw the thread on your plow lights. I have not done my plow lights yet. I would probably get 6K for my plow. I know the higher the K the less light they put out. I went with 10K on my truck for the blue color.


Yea the Nighthawks were nice but HID's are so much better you'll like them in your plow for sure lol I had 10K's in my truck to they looked cool as hell but they weren't really functional for me so I went back to the 6K's I just bought some 5K's for my S10 I guess I'll see how those work lol


----------



## vegaman04

What bulb style goes in the plow lights?


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1480178 said:


> Yea the Nighthawks were nice but HID's are so much better you'll like them in your plow for sure lol I had 10K's in my truck to they looked cool as hell but they weren't really functional for me so I went back to the 6K's I just bought some 5K's for my S10 I guess I'll see how those work lol


I don't have any trouble seeing with the 10K's. 5K is suppose to be the brightest. If you go under 5K you start to lose light again. But 3K is suppose to be a good fog light.



vegaman04;1480197 said:


> What bulb style goes in the plow lights?


I have no idea what bulb it uses. I do know that it is a dual high/low bulb and they are usually twice the cost of a single low or high bulb. It might say on the lense of the plow light what bulb it is.


----------



## blazer_kid

Ive always wanted to put one of thoes spot light on. Alway see the lights at car shows but never looked into what it takes to put one on. But now i see it can be done and how it looks I really really want to. I love my HIDs i have 55w 5,000K Hi and Lows with the 4Hi convertion. Will never go back


----------



## mossman381

blazer_kid;1480207 said:


> Ive always wanted to put one of thoes spot light on. Alway see the lights at car shows but never looked into what it takes to put one on. But now i see it can be done and how it looks I really really want to. I love my HIDs i have 55w 5,000K Hi and Lows with the 4Hi convertion. Will never go back


My 35w are super bright, can't even imagine 55w


----------



## mossman381

Before










After


----------



## SilverLT2

Handles look sweet Moss Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

A few pics from today.


















Its been so dry here I am using the water tank from my camper to water the flowers around our sign.


----------



## mossman381




----------



## mossman381




----------



## SilverLT2

Nice pics Moss Thumbs Up trucks lookin badass man


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1480622 said:


> Nice pics Moss Thumbs Up trucks lookin badass man


Thanks Silver. If we don't get some rain soon our pumps are going to be pumping sand


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

Sweet looking truck!


----------



## Yooper75

Truck's looking good Mossman!!


----------



## blazer_kid

mossman381;1480625 said:


> Thanks Silver. If we don't get some rain soon our pumps are going to be pumping sand


Truck looks great. I know what ya mean with the rain it is so dry out and dont sound like we are getting any rain any time soon.


----------



## vegaman04

blazer_kid;1480686 said:


> Truck looks great. I know what ya mean with the rain it is so dry out and dont sound like we are getting any rain any time soon.


You guys are further north than I am, there are so many burn bans, let alone water restrictions or even watering bans here.


----------



## mossman381

The dry weather is great for mossing, but not so great for our cranberries that need to be watered every day.


----------



## thelettuceman

Mossman: not hatin' or thread crapping but have this question...

Do you weaken the structure when you put a light in like that? It does look nice!


----------



## mossman381

thelettuceman;1480700 said:


> Mossman: not hatin' or thread crapping but have this question...
> 
> Do you weaken the structure when you put a light in like that? It does look nice!


I assume you are talking about the spotlight. It is installed on the door. A half inch hole for the light and two smaller holes for screws holding the mount on. I don't see it having much affect on anything. I love it. I can put light pretty much anywhere I want.


----------



## mossman381

Some pics from today. You can see it is dry


----------



## mossman381

Truck is pretty clean today so I took some pics. It won't stay that way long. 285's and spacers for the rear are ordered and should be here next week. I really want to try the 22's but just don't think they are practical enough for me.


----------



## mossman381




----------



## mossman381

New video


----------



## MarkEagleUSA

mossman381;1482709 said:


> New video


The new shoes look nice. Are you going to be adding flares since the rears stick out so far?


----------



## mossman381

MarkEagleUSA;1482711 said:


> The new shoes look nice. Are you going to be adding flares since the rears stick out so far?


I am going to get a set from the local salvage yard and see how they look. Not sure if I am going to like flares on the back, but I also don't like the idea of rocks and dirt flying all over my truck either.


----------



## mossman381

Took some quick pics today. Should have some better ones tomorrow.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

Your truck looks awsome now with those BFG's


----------



## mossman381

XxChevy-HDxX;1482749 said:


> Your truck looks awsome now with those BFG's


Thanks chevy-hd. Looking at the pics I am thinking maybe I need the cognito leveling kit up front and a 1" block in the rear. I do not want to lift the truck much.


----------



## randomb0b123

i have a question for you it seems like you are good at detail stuff i remember how much you did bringing the paint back to life on your truck so maybe youll know. i just bought a 99 lexus ls400 its pearl white and gray and in the lower part the paint has these little tiny orange specs on it, any idea how to get them out?


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

mossman381;1482756 said:


> Thanks chevy-hd. Looking at the pics I am thinking maybe I need the cognito leveling kit up front and a 1" block in the rear. I do not want to lift the truck much.


By next spring i was thinking on putting a leveling kit Along bilstein 5100 series shocks front and back to raise the truck pretty nice so i can also fit 285/65/18 wheels. Thumbs Up


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Very nice looking truck, It would be cool to put both our trucks side x side & take a sweet picture,
again very nice truck you'v put alot of time & hard work into it, congrats


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1482773 said:


> i have a question for you it seems like you are good at detail stuff i remember how much you did bringing the paint back to life on your truck so maybe youll know. i just bought a 99 lexus ls400 its pearl white and gray and in the lower part the paint has these little tiny orange specs on it, any idea how to get them out?


bob, I would try a clay bar. Those orange specs might be rust. It happens to most cars but it is easier to spot on light colored ones. I would not wet sand and buff if you have never done it. A clay bar can really take a lot of junk off the paint.



XxChevy-HDxX;1482775 said:


> By next spring i was thinking on putting a leveling kit Along bilstein 5100 series shocks front and back to raise the truck pretty nice so i can also fit 285/65/18 wheels. Thumbs Up


I have turned my t-bars up 4 turns to clear the 265's that I had. The 285's clear with just a small trim on the plastic liner, but I think it would look better a little higher. I am going to leave it the way it is for now. 18's will look awesome on your truck. 



TremblaySNOW;1482793 said:


> Very nice looking truck, It would be cool to put both our trucks side x side & take a sweet picture,
> again very nice truck you'v put alot of time & hard work into it, congrats


I am just getting started. You have a pretty nice truck yourself for a ford .


----------



## randomb0b123

ive clay barred it and it took the specs off the white but the bottom is dark champagne color plastic fascia and i cant get the specs off it i dont think itd be rust since its on plastic


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1482865 said:


> ive clay barred it and it took the specs off the white but the bottom is dark champagne color plastic fascia and i cant get the specs off it i dont think itd be rust since its on plastic


You don't need steel under the paint to have rust on the paint. The rust is from brake particles and other small stuff the can rust. Is the plastic painted? If it is you should be able to clay bar it too.


----------



## randomb0b123

ya its painted plastic it came off the metal pretty easy but im not having any luck getting it off the plastic


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1482872 said:


> ya its painted plastic it came off the metal pretty easy but im not having any luck getting it off the plastic


Maybe try some bug and tar remover????


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

I have turned my t-bars up 4 turns to clear the 265's that I had. The 285's clear with just a small trim on the plastic liner, but I think it would look better a little higher. I am going to leave it the way it is for now. 18's will look awesome on your truck. 



Thanks Mossman. I dont think i will need shocks for the rear but i think putting 2" rear blocks will be better so the truck will look level when i put the leveling kit and 5100's that raises the front I believe 3.5" total. 2.5" from the leveling kit and 1" from the shocks which should clear the wheels nicely. And i also had to crank my torsion bars just a few turns to clear my 285/75/16's. Thumbs Up


----------



## SilverLT2

Nice video Moss the new rubber looks good Thumbs Up u should do the leveling kit and block  trucks looking better n better every time u post new pic


----------



## mossman381

Thanks Silver


----------



## mossman381

First video in HD


----------



## MarkEagleUSA

mossman381;1484293 said:


> First video in HD


Show off!


----------



## amitdhir

mossman381;1303837 said:


> Some more pics. Should have some more tomorrow if it stops raining.


Love the new rims on it! Looks amazing man.


----------



## mossman381

MarkEagleUSA;1484300 said:


> Show off!


Thanks 



amitdhir;1484324 said:


> Love the new rims on it! Looks amazing man.


That is a really old pic. The truck looks so much better now.


----------



## tuna

Not diggin` the spotlight it looks out of place,takes away from the whole black look of the truck.


----------



## mossman381

tuna;1484553 said:


> Not diggin` the spotlight it looks out of place,takes away from the whole black look of the truck.


I know, I have to take it off and paint it some day.


----------



## MikeRi24

looking good! Ever think about doing stacks? If you could figure out a way to paint them with the "black chrome" look that would be cool, not sure how the paint would hold up to the heat though.


----------



## IC-Smoke

Truck has came 180* and looks great! black out the chrome on the spot light!

Dont do stacks! they are like adding a fart can on a rice burner


----------



## mossman381

MikeRi24;1485035 said:


> looking good! Ever think about doing stacks? If you could figure out a way to paint them with the "black chrome" look that would be cool, not sure how the paint would hold up to the heat though.


Thanks, I am pretty sure they make black chrome stacks. I am not really into stacks and I don't want to lose any of my bed. I am loving the 8' bed.



IC-Smoke;1485041 said:


> Truck has came 180* and looks great! black out the chrome on the spot light!
> 
> Dont do stacks! they are like adding a fart can on a rice burner


Thanks, the spotlight will be painted asap. I have seen some stacks that I thought looked ok and some that looked terrible.


----------



## mossman381




----------



## SilverLT2

Well its good to know your still alive there Moss lol BTW nice pic to Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

I am still alive 

Just picked up a trailer last night. Can't wait to get a load on it.


----------



## tread lightly services

i wanted this truck bad untill i saw the spotlight......what possesed you???


----------



## randomb0b123

tread lightly services;1491535 said:


> i wanted this truck bad untill i saw the spotlight......what possesed you???


the fact that it looks sweet and is very useful and serves a purpose


----------



## SilverLT2

Nice trailer Moss Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

I love the spotlight. Once it is black most people won't even notice it.

Pics of the new trailer with a load on it. The Waldon weights about 9100lbs. Felt like a good heavy load. Still need to do some things to the trailer yet. In the pics you will notice the trailer has no lights. I pulled them out to replace them with led lights. Got them in tonight. Probably going to add some more. Also might have to lower the hitch. I think the front of the trailer is sitting a bit high.


----------



## mossman381

Another video


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

the truck looks good moss. the bigger tires make a world of difference on looks. that gooseneck looks right at home behind the dually. you just need to black out the trailer now haha


----------



## mossman381

oldbluehairhemi;1492380 said:


> the truck looks good moss. the bigger tires make a world of difference on looks. that gooseneck looks right at home behind the dually. you just need to black out the trailer now haha


Thanks, I have thought about blacking out the trailer. I have to get a few things like the fenders and brakes I need to work on first. After that there is no telling what I might do


----------



## mossman381

Upgraded the trailer lights to led and dropped the hitch 2". Most of them didn't work and I needed lights. I also noticed the front of the trailer has no amber lights??? Not sure how this trailer passed a dot inspection that way. It does not matter anyway, I don't like the way the lights are set up so I am going to change everything. I also have to get out the BFH and work on the fenders  Another thing I want to do is put some type of locking tool box to hold some chain and binders. Oh and got the brakes working. Turns out the wire from the brake controller was not getting to the trailer plug. I new wire and the brakes work awesome.


----------



## SilverLT2

LED's are way better


----------



## wolfmobile8

hey mossman did you put a realy in for your hids. Cuase i just put some in mine and they only way they will turn on is i have to turn the truck off and on a a fue times or trun my high beams on quck to get them to come on. One of my friends was telling me about a realy and was wondering if that's waht you had to do.


----------



## mossman381

Led lights are the future. Even headlights will be all led someday.

Wolfmobile, I don't have trouble with them turning on most of the time, but the passenger side does not come on sometimes. I have heard that happens with these years. I put a 20 amp fuse in and thought that fixed the problem but the other day the passenger side didn't come on again. All I have to do is turn the lights off and then back on again and the passenger side will turn on. This only happens when I start the truck and the auto headlights turn on the headlights. If I turn them on manually they both always turn on. I tried the relay kit from DDM but when I hooked it up it blows the headlight fuses. Not sure what the deal is. What size fuses do you have for your headlights? Mine were 15 but I put 20's in. What brand did you get?


----------



## mossman381

Ok, I started to mod and repair my gooseneck tonight. First thing I wanted do was move the spare tire. That is the only good place for a toolbox for chains and binders so it has to be moved. Second thing is some repair to a crossover on the front of the trailer. Instead of bending it back and it still not being straight I am going to just cut it off and replace it with new. Here are the pics of what I got done tonight.

Here is where the tire was










Tire is gone now there is room for a toolbox. Might have to make something.


----------



## mossman381

This is the new mount on top of the gooseneck


----------



## mossman381

Bent crossover










Cut out and waiting for a new metal tomorrow


----------



## SilverLT2

Lookin good Moss Thumbs Up I like the spare up there better anyway lol


----------



## IC-Smoke

Moss looking good man!

sams club has a 10k winch for 350 or so. just a idea Thumbs Up paint the rims black on the trailer!


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1498756 said:


> Lookin good Moss Thumbs Up I like the spare up there better anyway lol


I like it on top of the gooseneck too.



IC-Smoke;1499194 said:


> Moss looking good man!
> 
> sams club has a 10k winch for 350 or so. just a idea Thumbs Up paint the rims black on the trailer!


I would love to put a winch on it. Maybe later on. I have to get the lights done and fix the fenders next. The rims are probably going to be black 

Didn't get much done today. I had to watch frost last night. But I did get all the welding done and some paint on it to keep it from rusting.


----------



## SilverLT2

Looks good what size in that trailer?


----------



## mossman381

Trailer is 20' long with 5200lbs axles.


----------



## mossman381

I love new steel


----------



## thelettuceman

Tire looks good up there.
Hopefully there is snow just behind the frost you are lookin' at !!!!


----------



## mossman381

thelettuceman;1499775 said:


> Tire looks good up there.
> Hopefully there is snow just behind the frost you are lookin' at !!!!


Watching frost is when the temp drops below freezing at night. We then have to irrigate the cranberries so they do not freeze. We have been doing this since mid Sept. We need the snow to hold off until mid Nov. so we can get our moss out and harvest our cranberries. I am thinking we might get an early winter this year. I hope my thinking is wrong.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

what kind of welder do you have moss?


----------



## mossman381

oldbluehairhemi;1499897 said:


> what kind of welder do you have moss?


The Miller is a Millermatic 200. It is pretty old. My dad has had if for as long as I can remember. The Hobart is newer it is a 130XL I believe. Both welders are awesome. No complaints about either of them.


----------



## mossman381

Started working on the new lights. Got one side done.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

both are wire feed migs?


----------



## mossman381

oldbluehairhemi;1500057 said:


> both are wire feed migs?


Yeah, dad really wants a tig but just don't have the extra money for one yet. Our migs do everything we do anyway.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

tig welding is an art form. I can't wait til I have a welder in my garage at home.


----------



## mossman381

Rear lights are on. I think they are in a much better spot than under the ramps. Way more visible. I might put some backup lights in the old light holes.


----------



## IC-Smoke

excellent work! did you make the light boxes? The back up lights would work out great!Thumbs Up


----------



## wolfmobile8

mossman381;1498738 said:


> Led lights are the future. Even headlights will be all led someday.
> 
> Wolfmobile, I don't have trouble with them turning on most of the time, but the passenger side does not come on sometimes. I have heard that happens with these years. I put a 20 amp fuse in and thought that fixed the problem but the other day the passenger side didn't come on again. All I have to do is turn the lights off and then back on again and the passenger side will turn on. This only happens when I start the truck and the auto headlights turn on the headlights. If I turn them on manually they both always turn on. I tried the relay kit from DDM but when I hooked it up it blows the headlight fuses. Not sure what the deal is. What size fuses do you have for your headlights? Mine were 15 but I put 20's in. What brand did you get?


The hids are super visions. The guy i work with gave them to me they were brand new and they for a chevy and he has a ford so why not take them for free lol and they were brand new. I am gonna get ddm tuning ones tho but now mine are aorking every time i put th high beams on and then turn them off they work but sometimes my drivers side only comes on. Im gonna try that realy kit to you were talkin about, I just got smoked fogs for it and i got them with hids already in them ill post a pic up when i put them in and i got smoked led bottom bumper, daytime, and corner lights to.


----------



## mossman381

IC-Smoke;1500455 said:


> excellent work! did you make the light boxes? The back up lights would work out great!Thumbs Up


Thanks, I didn't make the light boxes. I bought them on ebay for $70. They came with the led lights so I figured the boxes only cost me $20 or so. I couldn't make them for that myself.



wolfmobile8;1500490 said:


> The hids are super visions. The guy i work with gave them to me they were brand new and they for a chevy and he has a ford so why not take them for free lol and they were brand new. I am gonna get ddm tuning ones tho but now mine are aorking every time i put th high beams on and then turn them off they work but sometimes my drivers side only comes on. Im gonna try that realy kit to you were talkin about, I just got smoked fogs for it and i got them with hids already in them ill post a pic up when i put them in and i got smoked led bottom bumper, daytime, and corner lights to.


Sounds like they are not getting enough power to start up. What size fuse in in your headlights? Try putting some 20's in there and see what happens. I would not waste my money on a DDM relay kit. I couldn't get the relay kit to work on my truck. I just put bigger fuses in. Passenger side has only not started once since I put the 20 amp fuse in. Hurry up and put your lights in and take a pic


----------



## mossman381

Next job is working on the fenders


----------



## SilverLT2

Trailers lookin good there Moss Thumbs Up the new lights look way better now


----------



## durafish

Hey great looking truck and trailer combo. Do you have a leveling kit or just the t-bars cranked?


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1501275 said:


> Trailers lookin good there Moss Thumbs Up the new lights look way better now


Thanks 



durafish;1501282 said:


> Hey great looking truck and trailer combo. Do you have a leveling kit or just the t-bars cranked?


Thanks, the t-bars are just turned up a bit. Just slightly over the recommended Z-height. I did that when I put the 265's on. Most gm trucks were set from the factory low. Not sure why gm did that. I ran my 08 at this height for 2 years with no problem before I put the Cognito leveling kit in. I will be getting the cognito upper control arms for this truck too shortly.


----------



## mossman381

New video of my truck and trailer.






Cognito upper control arms are ordered. Should be here Thursday. Probably order some shocks front and rear while I am at it.


----------



## SilverLT2

Nice video Moss truck and trailer are lookin good Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

Thanks Silver, I have some ideas on getting some more video. I ordered some shocks from Summit. They should be here in a few days. Not sure when I will get around to putting them in.


----------



## SilverLT2

Well ill be waiting to see those lol oh btw i finally got my backup lights put in pics are in my HTS thread lol


----------



## mossman381

I just saw your backup lights. I am trying to make supper and look through all my sub'ed threads


----------



## SilverLT2

Yea I just seen your post on my thread lol yea gota love bouncing back and forth between threads


----------



## grec-o-face

Great looking truck Moss. And it sounds bad-ars for sure!!! Thumbs Up

Can't wait to see the spot light blacked out... (or not see it at all).


----------



## mossman381

grec-o-face;1504852 said:


> Great looking truck Moss. And it sounds bad-ars for sure!!! Thumbs Up
> 
> Can't wait to see the spot light blacked out... (or not see it at all).


Thanks, I use the spotlight a lot and would not hesitate to put it on again.


----------



## grec-o-face

mossman381;1505056 said:


> Thanks, I use the spotlight a lot and would not hesitate to put it on again.


I spent a few minutes looking for a spot light for my truck last night... I really like the idea. Any install pics? (My super duty would need to be door mounted, not pillar.)


----------



## DieselSlug

Moss your truck does sound really good! I need to get a trailer, it would come in use many times for me and my family. Video is really good quality too!


----------



## mossman381

grec-o-face;1505147 said:


> I spent a few minutes looking for a spot light for my truck last night... I really like the idea. Any install pics? (My super duty would need to be door mounted, not pillar.)


My spotlight is door mounted. I prefer that. You can get pillar mounts for some trucks but they are usually harder to install. The light does not move when you open your door but that does not bother me. I don't have any install pics. But you pretty much follow Unity's mounting instructions that come with the mount. They give you a pattern to cut out and locate the spot to drill the holes. First you install the mount with 2 screws. Then you use a supplied bushing, to use the mount itself to drill the hole through the door pillar at the right angle. Pretty easy install. Go slow and hold onto the drill tight. I got my mounting kit right from unity in Chicago. You can look them up online and order from them.



DieselSlug;1505161 said:


> Moss your truck does sound really good! I need to get a trailer, it would come in use many times for me and my family. Video is really good quality too!


Thanks, one tow bill can pay for a good chunk of a trailer. My new camcorder records in HD so the quality is awesome.


----------



## Holland

I've got a trailer just about identicle to yours. Good all purpose trailer, i can go haul a car and it'll still handle the heavier loads. I've got access to deckovers if i need wider but my fenders are removable so i really havent had a need for it!

Crappy cell pic.


----------



## mossman381

Holland;1505263 said:


> I've got a trailer just about identicle to yours. Good all purpose trailer, i can go haul a car and it'll still handle the heavier loads. I've got access to deckovers if i need wider but my fenders are removable so i really havent had a need for it!


I agree, it is the perfect size for me. Small enough to haul my mower and big enough to haul the 9000lbs Waldon if I want. We have semi flat beds to haul the tractors. I might get a bigger deck over later on if I find myself wanting to haul bigger/more stuff.


----------



## Holland

yea, my buddies have a 14k deckover and a 20 k deckover. yet they borrow mine quite a bit.I invested in a set of straps with a cluster on them. very handy for strappin cars and trucks down. i believe mine is rated for 15,680.


----------



## mossman381

Mine is only a 10K, but I don't see how I could get something bigger than our Waldon on the trailer anyway.


----------



## mossman381

Its been awhile. I just got some led backup bulbs in.

Old Bulbs










LED Bulbs










And I just noticed one of my backup lights in my bumper, two of the leds are not working. Going to contact the guy and see if he will replace it.


----------



## IC-Smoke

holy crap! the difference on the ground is crazy! any chance with the camera? looks like its a clearer photo with the LED image.

are they the ebay led bulbs?


----------



## durafish

i have led bulbs in my truck lights and they are bright cant imagine even brighter. looks finished now though.


----------



## mossman381

IC-Smoke;1516689 said:


> holy crap! the difference on the ground is crazy! any chance with the camera? looks like its a clearer photo with the LED image.
> 
> are they the ebay led bulbs?


The light on the ground is from the shop lights. In the first pic the lights are just turning on. The led bulbs are way brighter than the stock bulb. I tried to look at the bulb directly and couldn't do it because it is so bright. I am loading a video. My camera sucks at night.

Here is the link for the bulbs

http://retro-solutions.net/product-...0_5W_CREE_LED_Reverse_Wedge_Bulbs-pid704.html


----------



## mossman381

durafish;1516690 said:


> i have led bulbs in my truck lights and they are bright cant imagine even brighter. looks finished now though.


You would probably have to go hid to get brighter than these led bulbs


----------



## durafish

Yea hid would be crazy but the constant flashing would most likely kill them.


----------



## mossman381

Video of the LED bulbs.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

those lights are bright! i got the ebay ones from a thread on here and they are just about the same brightness but mine are white your have a slight blue tint to them.


----------



## mossman381

oldbluehairhemi;1516874 said:


> those lights are bright! i got the ebay ones from a thread on here and they are just about the same brightness but mine are white your have a slight blue tint to them.


Do you have a link to those lights? I was on ebay and looked like all of them were junk.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA

mossman381;1517085 said:


> Do you have a link to those lights?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/2pcs-3157-3...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c28fab1c7


----------



## vegaman04

The retro-solutions have a lifetime warranty for the extra $10 spent. From reading the reviews between ebay and retro, some times they last only a week, while others don't have an issue.


----------



## durafish

I have all eBay leds and they work great. I have about $30 spent and I replaced all 194 bulbs, cab, plate, marker, dome, and door. Looks really good along with reverse and drl. Imo I would go with eBay never a issue and if they go your only out a couple bucks.


----------



## mossman381

I haven't had the best luck with cheap led's on ebay. I bought a bunch of them for one of our semi's and all of them have lost some of the led's inside them. Same thing just happened with one of my $70 led lights in my bumper. But I got an email from the guy I bought them from today and he said they have a 10 year warranty. I am going to call them Monday and see what they have to say.


----------



## mossman381

Another video of my exhaust but a different angle.


----------



## thelettuceman

mossman381;1519551 said:


> Another video of my exhaust but a different angle.


Warning >>> Do Not Crank Up Speakers All The Way !!!


----------



## mossman381

Crank it up 

Some pics. Truck is dirty but I haven't taken many pics lately.


----------



## wolfmobile8

saw your vid of the led reverse light bulbs. Gonna order some soon been wanting them for awhile. I just put led plate lights in.


----------



## durafish

I have had the led plate lights in for some time and always get complements. I hate the looks of regular bulb. Only non led bulbs are turn signals and brake lights. Even have led interior lights in the dash.


----------



## mossman381

wolfmobile8;1519620 said:


> saw your vid of the led reverse light bulbs. Gonna order some soon been wanting them for awhile. I just put led plate lights in.


You will like the led backup lights. What led plate lights did you get?



durafish;1519621 said:


> I have had the led plate lights in for some time and always get complements. I hate the looks of regular bulb. Only non led bulbs are turn signals and brake lights. Even have led interior lights in the dash.


What led plate lights did you go with?


----------



## durafish

Any 194 led will work. I just got a pack of 20 194 leds of eBay and plugged them in.


----------



## Polarisrider

Hey mossman, how is your camper coming along? I remember you posting a link to a travel trailer forum showing the whole restoration. Thats what sparked the dually purchase right. From what I can remember that camper was coming out very nice, How does the 5th wheel hook up affect the use of your gooseneck hitch in the bed? Got any pics of it hooked up to the truck


----------



## wolfmobile8

mossman381;1519650 said:


> You will like the led backup lights. What led plate lights did you get?
> 
> Yea im gonna order them. Im not sure I forgot to look my buddy got them for me.


----------



## mossman381

Polarisrider;1520151 said:


> Hey mossman, how is your camper coming along? I remember you posting a link to a travel trailer forum showing the whole restoration. Thats what sparked the dually purchase right. From what I can remember that camper was coming out very nice, How does the 5th wheel hook up affect the use of your gooseneck hitch in the bed? Got any pics of it hooked up to the truck


I have not had much time to work on my camper but I hope to get back to it soon. For the 5th wheel and the gooseneck, I just have two different hitches that I use. They are held in with 4 pins so I can swap one out for the other. I think I already posted these pics but here are a few of the truck and camper.




























wolfmobile8;1520249 said:


> Yea im gonna order them. Im not sure I forgot to look my buddy got them for me.


I am just going to order them from the same place I got the backup bulbs from.


----------



## mossman381

Truck is missing something


















A-arm bolt was seized and by the time I got it out the alignment pins came out. So I had to make some. So the job is moving slowly.


----------



## jhall22guitar

Where could I get some LED bulbs for my truck (2006 Chevy Silverado 1500 EXT WT) I have been looking a little but didnt really know what to look for


----------



## mossman381

jhall22guitar;1528427 said:


> Where could I get some LED bulbs for my truck (2006 Chevy Silverado 1500 EXT WT) I have been looking a little but didnt really know what to look for


I have the link in the description of the video I posted. Bulbs should be the same for your 2006.


----------



## mossman381




----------



## DieselSlug

Nice! Is this a lift too or just stronger parts?


----------



## mossman381

DieselSlug;1528567 said:


> Nice! Is this a lift too or just stronger parts?


I am going to turn up my T-bars the rest of the way and see where it sits. I have new tie rod ends, idler arm and cognito idler arm and pitman arm supports.


----------



## Deerewashed

i knew it the minute i saw those pics. no sleeves? just tie rod ends? i would throw sleeves on there too at least with the 33's


----------



## mossman381

Deerewashed;1528867 said:


> i knew it the minute i saw those pics. no sleeves? just tie rod ends? i would throw sleeves on there too at least with the 33's


I got some heavy duty rod ends from M/A


----------



## dieseld

Just installed the LED reverse bulbs in my 04 Chevy from your link. They are sick! Thanks a lot for the tip.


----------



## mossman381

dieseld;1530521 said:


> Just installed the LED reverse bulbs in my 04 Chevy from your link. They are sick! Thanks a lot for the tip.


No problem. Those bulbs are impressive. I looked directly at the bulb when I installed it and holy crap, I about blinded myself


----------



## mossman381

Rod ends are in and a pic of the new steering stabilizer next to the old one.


----------



## mossman381

New sway bar end links next to the old ones.


----------



## randomb0b123

what are the shocks? let us know how it rides


----------



## DieselSlug

Hey moss, not to derail but what is the easiest way to install new sway links? One of mine rotted in two! So i took it out and was going to replace it but i cant get the new one in, is there a magic level the truck needs to be at to make the install easier?? Ive been running without the pass side link for a month or so now.


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1531497 said:


> what are the shocks? let us know how it rides


Shocks are Bilstein 5100's. I will let you know how they feel.



DieselSlug;1531572 said:


> Hey moss, not to derail but what is the easiest way to install new sway links? One of mine rotted in two! So i took it out and was going to replace it but i cant get the new one in, is there a magic level the truck needs to be at to make the install easier?? Ive been running without the pass side link for a month or so now.


Probably going to have to loosen the other side to get it in. You need to install both sides loosely then tight them both up.

New video of the control arm install.


----------



## DieselSlug

Thanks. Loosening the other side isn't going to happen, will need to be cut off. Maybe ill give it a try next week. I have 2 brand new links waiting to be installed.


----------



## mossman381

DieselSlug;1531832 said:


> Thanks. Loosening the other side isn't going to happen, will need to be cut off. Maybe ill give it a try next week. I have 2 brand new links waiting to be installed.


I figured that. I have always done them in pairs.


----------



## mossman381

Video of the HD steering and cognito steering braces


----------



## randomb0b123

just curious, whats the advantage to all this? what was wrong with the front end? are gm front ends bad stock? does this improve how it drives?


----------



## thelettuceman

Viewed the videos ... nice work !!!


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1533106 said:


> just curious, whats the advantage to all this? what was wrong with the front end? are gm front ends bad stock? does this improve how it drives?


The truck drove great with the 235's that it came with. When I put the 285's on I could feel some slop. It was mostly the idler arm. The cognito steering braces are suppose to extend the life of all steering parts. The rod ends needed to be replaced so I went heavy duty. Really the hd trucks should come with the HD tie rod ends. I am not sure how the truck feels with all the new parts. I have been busy with Christmas lights and getting my plow ready for the snow tonight. I will let you guys know how it feels. I still need an alignment too.



thelettuceman;1533128 said:


> Viewed the videos ... nice work !!!


Thanks


----------



## randomb0b123

question where would i find 4 inch round clear/white led lights? cant find on ebay


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1533421 said:


> question where would i find 4 inch round clear/white led lights? cant find on ebay


On Ebay search round white led or backup led. You should find a ton of them. I would stick with brand name like grote or trucklite.


----------



## mossman381

We have snow


----------



## randomb0b123

ever used maxximas?


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1533677 said:


> ever used maxximas?


I believe I bought maxximas for my 08. Never had any trouble with them.


----------



## randomb0b123

ok thanks i didnt see any trucklite or grotes. the first time i spelled out inch thats why i didnt find anything


----------



## Buck331

Very nice truck!


----------



## SilverLT2

mossman381;1533643 said:


> We have snow


Who's jealous this guy  how much snow u guys supost to get?


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1534081 said:


> Who's jealous this guy  how much snow u guys supost to get?


We have about 3-4" right now. I don't think we will be getting much more. It is wet heavy snow but I am still happy


----------



## mossman381

New plowing video. Enjoy


----------



## 87chevy

You're garage is an add on isn't it? Your trucks never get old. This one definitley gets more points than the 08 though since it's a D-max


----------



## mossman381

87chevy;1535030 said:


> You're garage is an add on isn't it? Your trucks never get old. This one definitley gets more points than the 08 though since it's a D-max


The garage was built with the house. It was built in the 80's and not sure why it has two different roof lines.

The 08 was a nice truck but I really think this truck is my favorite truck I have ever had. Besides my 81 stepside. I miss that truck. The Duramax is awesome. I love the sound of it. I am really looking forward to getting a programmer for it.


----------



## mossman381




----------



## mossman381




----------



## thesnowman269

i hate you and all the snow you get to play in


----------



## durafish

looks like you got a DRL bulb out, lol. that last pic is pretty sweet.


----------



## mossman381

After looking at the video I saw I had a DRL bulb out. Next time I am going led. I did have fun with this snow.


----------



## Stik208

How are you prolonging the life of your injectors? I would like to get a Duramax and the only ones in my price range are LB7s known for injector problems. I had the thought if I were to get one is to change out the fuel filter each oil change to keep the fuel squeeky clean granted its overkill but I guess I would sacrifice the cost of the filter rather than $4k for injectors.


----------



## mossman381

Stik208;1535626 said:


> How are you prolonging the life of your injectors? I would like to get a Duramax and the only ones in my price range are LB7s known for injector problems. I had the thought if I were to get one is to change out the fuel filter each oil change to keep the fuel squeeky clean granted its overkill but I guess I would sacrifice the cost of the filter rather than $4k for injectors.


Well, I have my fingers and toes crossed. Changing the fuel filter every oil change is something my dad did on his 04 LB7. His injectors went 180K. Well I should say some injectors went. They don't all go bad at once. My truck is over the 180 mark now so only time will tell I guess. The only symptom that my dads truck had was not starting one day. His wasn't blowing smoke or anything. In the research looking into the LB7 I did find that there are LB7's that go over the 200K mark with original injectors.


----------



## NBI Lawn

Just got done watching a bunch of your vids on YouTube...you have a hell of a video making/editing talent! Great job! Thumbs Up


----------



## DieselSlug

Great video Mossman, i really want some snow to plow. Possible chance is next Monday-Tuesday.


----------



## mossman381

NBI Lawn;1536190 said:


> Just got done watching a bunch of your vids on YouTube...you have a hell of a video making/editing talent! Great job! Thumbs Up


Thanks man, it has become a hobby of mine. I am always looking for that next cool view  Someday I want to get a good video editing program.



DieselSlug;1536191 said:


> Great video Mossman, i really want some snow to plow. Possible chance is next Monday-Tuesday.


I was surprised when our snow actually happened. I figured it was going to dry up when it got here but we got around 3-4". After last winter I would have been happy with an inch.


----------



## mossman381

Another video. I have more video but a slow internet connection. So I will get more uploaded asap.


----------



## mossman381




----------



## SilverLT2

Nice videos Moss Thumbs Up wish it would snow here :crying:


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1537660 said:


> Nice videos Moss Thumbs Up wish it would snow here :crying:


Seems like this year is starting out like last year. Not much snow. Even sounds like Alaska is not getting much snow.


----------



## Deerewashed

have any pics of the 81? might be looking for a project and i too like the loos of the 80's single cab step sides.


----------



## mossman381

Deerewashed;1537672 said:


> have any pics of the 81? might be looking for a project and i too like the loos of the 80's single cab step sides.


I have a video, only shows the truck running. I do have pics but they are on my portable drive. I will see if I can find it. Here is the video. It was my first video on youtube.






I am just going to post a few pics because this thread is about my 02. The 81 started out with a 250 straight six and 4 speed manual. I put a 400 small block and TH400 in it. I have a 427 that was going to go in it but I stupidly sold the truck.


----------



## mossman381

Pics are above. It drove so good and had one spot of rust on the drivers side rocker that I welded up with no problem. I really miss that truck.


----------



## mossman381

Starting a laptop mount for my truck. I just got a new laptop and it would really be nice to have my computer with me. I am starting with a computer stand that I have had for years and never used. I want me and the passenger to be able to use the computer. I guess we will see how this goes. Some pics of tonight. Had to stop because I didn't have the right size pipe.


----------



## SilverLT2

mossman381;1537670 said:


> Seems like this year is starting out like last year. Not much snow. Even sounds like Alaska is not getting much snow.


I hope its not like last year cuz then ill have a barley used 2 year old plow :realmad: Oh yea I think your 3rd brake lights out with the one DRL too


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1538380 said:


> I hope its not like last year cuz then ill have a barley used 2 year old plow :realmad: Oh yea I think your 3rd brake lights out with the one DRL too


I knew about the DRL but I didn't see the brake light. 

Just checked my videos. The brake light is working. The lower middle light is just a running light.


----------



## SilverLT2

Must of just been me then it looked like in that last video u post the day shots didn't look like it was on but the night shots it was lol Like the laptop idea ya got goin there too Thumbs Up


----------



## WilliamOak

I pulled the fuse on the DRL's on my truck. Got tired of replacing them and really saw no need.


----------



## mossman381

WilliamOak;1538691 said:


> I pulled the fuse on the DRL's on my truck. Got tired of replacing them and really saw no need.


I like the DRL. I have some new lights ordered


----------



## mossman381

Almost finished the mount. Just need to figure out some way to hold it down. I have an idea.


----------



## Stik208

I was going to go with duck tape, but welding will work just fine.


----------



## mossman381

Stik208;1539151 said:


> I was going to go with duck tape, but welding will work just fine.


You talking about the rust hole or the laptop mount?

Video of the laptop mount


----------



## Stik208

Laptop mount.


----------



## mossman381

Stik208;1539676 said:


> Laptop mount.


Duck tape has its place but not on my truck


----------



## mossman381

The hold downs


----------



## mossman381

Another plowing video


----------



## durafish

Thats a sweet truck! Whats done to the exhaust, just straight piped?


----------



## mossman381

durafish;1541614 said:


> Thats a sweet truck! Whats done to the exhaust, just straight piped?


You have to go back a ways in this thread but it is on here. Just cut the muffler out and welded in some 3.5" pipe. I have to go clean the inside of my truck out.


----------



## durafish

yea i saw that a while ago didnt know if you changed it, sounds great.


----------



## Deerewashed

you still runnin the cat?


----------



## mossman381

Deerewashed;1541872 said:


> you still runnin the cat?


Never had a cat. Only CA LB7's had a cat


----------



## 07PSDCREW

All I gotta say is WOW! You've got some skillz Mossman! I got linked to this thread yesterday somehow, I got hooked and I read every page and watched every video. Between last night and tonight I loved every minute of reading. Well done sir. :salute: I cant wait to see when the camper is done as I too am a fellow fifth wheeler.


----------



## wolfmobile8

Seen your vids. I want those billstein 5100's for mine to and the congnito stuff eventually like you did but will prob do the shocks first. Those led turn and parking lights were the ones i was spose to get for mine but the place i ordered them from sent me the wrong lights and they couldn't get me those so i got my mony back. but i have my smocked fogs I still have to put in and i just got my whelen patriot lightbar yesterday that I had custom made.


----------



## Deerewashed

looks like you did fix your drl problem...lol nice leds and smoked headlights.


----------



## mossman381

07PSDCREW;1541913 said:


> All I gotta say is WOW! You've got some skillz Mossman! I got linked to this thread yesterday somehow, I got hooked and I read every page and watched every video. Between last night and tonight I loved every minute of reading. Well done sir. :salute: I cant wait to see when the camper is done as I too am a fellow fifth wheeler.


Thanks man, I have enjoyed doing most of it 



wolfmobile8;1542140 said:


> Seen your vids. I want those billstein 5100's for mine to and the congnito stuff eventually like you did but will prob do the shocks first. Those led turn and parking lights were the ones i was spose to get for mine but the place i ordered them from sent me the wrong lights and they couldn't get me those so i got my mony back. but i have my smocked fogs I still have to put in and i just got my whelen patriot lightbar yesterday that I had custom made.


I don't know where you ordered yours but I got mine off ebay. I don't like the smoked fogs because it looks like you don't have fogs.



Deerewashed;1542194 said:


> looks like you did fix your drl problem...lol nice leds and smoked headlights.


Yup


----------



## durafish

looks great! want to sell the old ones?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Time for a new sig pic Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

durafish;1542528 said:


> looks great! want to sell the old ones?


I am keeping the clear ones so if I want to go back to clear I can in 15-20 minutes.



2006Sierra1500;1542637 said:


> Time for a new sig pic Thumbs Up


Working on that.


----------



## mossman381

7" of wet heavy snow so far.


----------



## SilverLT2

Every new pic u take of that truck it gets better n better love the new look with them leds Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1543526 said:


> Every new pic u take of that truck it gets better n better love the new look with them leds Thumbs Up


Thanks Silver, We have around 8" of snow now. It was around 32 degrees most of the day so it was wet and heavy. Couldn't get any video because of the blowing snow. Will try to get some tomorrow.


----------



## SilverLT2

mossman381;1543601 said:


> Thanks Silver, We have around 8" of snow now. It was around 32 degrees most of the day so it was wet and heavy. Couldn't get any video because of the blowing snow. Will try to get some tomorrow.


Yea that wet heavy stuff sucks lol btw nice pics on GMFS Thumbs Up


----------



## NBI Lawn

If you need help call or PM me! I'm not too far away.


----------



## mossman381

Thanks NBI, I have everything under control


----------



## mossman381

Another video making the hold downs for my computer and a better pic of the computer in my truck.


----------



## mn-bob

Great looking truck !


----------



## campkd6

Nice fab on the mount. Looks great


----------



## mossman381

campkd6;1544918 said:


> Nice fab on the mount. Looks great


Thanks, I have been plowing with it and so far it is working great. When I am sitting or waiting for something I just flip my computer open and work on my videos. I haven't got internet for it yet but still looking at options.


----------



## mossman381

Another video


----------



## durafish

Nice you have been getting some snow, huh? Why aren't the bumper lights working?


----------



## mossman381




----------



## mossman381

durafish;1546719 said:


> Nice you have been getting some snow, huh? Why aren't the bumper lights working?


We got a pretty good storm last week. It takes me awhile to edit and upload. The drivers side drl was not working because I had it plugged in backwards.


----------



## Deerewashed

^^^^that'll do it....


----------



## durafish

mossman381;1546727 said:


> We got a pretty good storm last week. It takes me awhile to edit and upload. The drivers side drl was not working because I had it plugged in backwards.


Oh but I was talking about the back bumper light.


----------



## mossman381

durafish;1546912 said:


> Oh but I was talking about the back bumper light.


I am pretty sure they are working. The sun was out and the led bulbs in the factory lights are super bright so you can see them. I will check them tomorrow.


----------



## mossman381

Merry Christmas


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

What'd you get your truck for Christmas :laughing:


----------



## MarkEagleUSA

mossman381;1547172 said:


> Merry Christmas


A little late but that truck needs a big red bow on the grill!


----------



## MarkEagleUSA

I also love the new sig pic! Perfect shot for PlowSite!


----------



## mossman381

2006Sierra1500;1547180 said:


> What'd you get your truck for Christmas :laughing:


I get stuff for it all year long so it doesn't feel left out. 



MarkEagleUSA;1547192 said:


> A little late but that truck needs a big red bow on the grill!





MarkEagleUSA;1547194 said:


> I also love the new sig pic! Perfect shot for PlowSite!


Thanks


----------



## gallihersnow

Truck looks nice.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## SilverLT2

Nice sig pic Moss Thumbs Up and nice shots of the Dmax


----------



## mossman381

I guess I did get my truck a present. I have had it awhile but finally getting around to putting it on.


----------



## NBI Lawn

Every time I look through this thread, which is often, I was a CCDRW REALLY bad.


----------



## mossman381

Just got back from town looking for the fuel hoses that run from the filter head. When taking the filter body out I noticed that they were really weather checked. Chevy dealer said 2 days to get them and with new years he didn't know if they would be here this week and they wanted $50 a piece. They are just 10" long 1/2" fuel hose. There is a chance of snow Friday so I need something now. Ended up just getting some standard hose from CARQUEST. Actually looks like better quality hose than what was on there.



NBI Lawn;1548792 said:


> Every time I look through this thread, which is often, I was a CCDRW REALLY bad.


Yeah, I go back sometimes too. Truck has changed so much. I still really like it and it has been good to me so far.


----------



## WilliamOak

I've been meaning to order the CAT adapter for forever. Every fuel filter change I tell myself I'm doing it as soon as I get home. Should pay for itself in the first few changes. Not to mention they're what- 2 micron vs the factory 10?


----------



## mossman381

WilliamOak;1549019 said:


> I've been meaning to order the CAT adapter for forever. Every fuel filter change I tell myself I'm doing it as soon as I get home. Should pay for itself in the first few changes. Not to mention they're what- 2 micron vs the factory 10?


Factory is 7 micron I believe. They have a 1 micron filter but I think the 2 is fine. CAT filters are $20 vs factory filters at $60. Not too hard of a job. Lots of stuff in the way. Small hands will help.


----------



## randomb0b123

elaborate on what your doing here with this filter to a non duramax knowledgeable person like me


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1549121 said:


> elaborate on what your doing here with this filter to a non duramax knowledgeable person like me


This is a kit from Nicktane Diesel. It is an aluminum adaptor that screws onto the factory filter base that allows you to put a CAT filter on. I also got the spacer that moves the filter out from the motor to give you more clearance. And a new o-ring kit to rebuild the filter body. I am making a video of me doing this just need to edit and download it.


----------



## thelettuceman

MossMan: Like others have said before me .... Nice signature picture. Best one you've had yet.

I notice that you are into video. Do you have any high end "stuff". This is one of those things in life where I am a wanna be .... along with: 
photography 
knowing how to work on my truck
knowing how to drive a tractor trailer
and a motorcycle

Happy New Year


----------



## mossman381

thelettuceman;1549294 said:


> MossMan: Like others have said before me .... Nice signature picture. Best one you've had yet.
> 
> I notice that you are into video. Do you have any high end "stuff". This is one of those things in life where I am a wanna be .... along with:
> photography
> knowing how to work on my truck
> knowing how to drive a tractor trailer
> and a motorcycle
> 
> Happy New Year


Thanks, I don't have any special equipment. I don't even have a tripod. Just a JVC HD camcorder.


----------



## mossman381

It's snowing again


----------



## mossman381

Testing a new camera


----------



## mossman381




----------



## wolfmobile8

I got that cat filter kit from Nicktane too just have to put it on


----------



## mossman381

wolfmobile8;1550207 said:


> I got that cat filter kit from Nicktane too just have to put it on


So far so good. Today was the first day running it. Did you get the O-rings to rebuild the filter head?


----------



## mossman381




----------



## thelettuceman

Red Chevy Pick Up ..... New Addition?


----------



## mossman381

thelettuceman;1550313 said:


> Red Chevy Pick Up ..... New Addition?


My dads 04. I think it is called sport red  205K miles


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

mossman381;1548725 said:


> I guess I did get my truck a present. I have had it awhile but finally getting around to putting it on.


Post a vid if you have one. I would like to see the installation of this. And I think i am going to order one of these, and order the auxiliary fuel filter kit


----------



## vegaman04

Any reason to get this instead of the Airdog?


----------



## mossman381

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1550740 said:


> Post a vid if you have one. I would like to see the installation of this. And I think i am going to order one of these, and order the auxiliary fuel filter kit


Uploading it now. I will post the link when it is uploaded.



vegaman04;1550842 said:


> Any reason to get this instead of the Airdog?


A lift pump is not needed unless you are adding 100hp. And they cost $500. The adaptor only cost $120. If CAT is using these filters on their equipment than it is good enough for my truck.


----------



## mossman381

Video of me installing the Viton O-rings and the CAT adaptor.


----------



## durafish

nice! i might have to do this now. have a link to everything i need for this?


----------



## mossman381

durafish;1551262 said:


> nice! i might have to do this now. have a link to everything i need for this?


The instructions from Nicktane are in the description of the video. Here is the link to Nicktane Diesel.

http://nicktane.com/osc/index.php?cPath=22&osCsid=1ece94a3209c9ea12d234883ad70cce3

I bought the spacer, Viton O-rings for the filter head rebuild and the aluminum adaptor. The adaptor comes with a filter.


----------



## mossman381

Some pics from today.


----------



## mossman381




----------



## mossman381




----------



## wolfmobile8

mossman381;1550219 said:


> So far so good. Today was the first day running it. Did you get the O-rings to rebuild the filter head?


I had a fuel leak awhile back and it was one of my o-rings so I replaced them when that happened.


----------



## wolfmobile8

mossman381;1550219 said:


> So far so good. Today was the first day running it. Did you get the O-rings to rebuild the filter head?


I had a fuel leak awhile back and it was one of my o-rings so I replaced them when that happened.


----------



## mossman381

New video


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Are you worried about not having the wif sensor? I got to reading on diesel place and I think I am going to order the aux filter and still be able to use the wif sensor. Just in case. Looks awesome otherwise.


----------



## mossman381

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1552101 said:


> Are you worried about not having the wif sensor? I got to reading on diesel place and I think I am going to order the aux filter and still be able to use the wif sensor. Just in case. Looks awesome otherwise.


Not really worried about the wif sensor. I also removed the check ball and spring. Nicktane instructions says to remove it. Supposedly it is more of a restriction than a help.


----------



## mossman381




----------



## Spool it up

that duraslap is a great candidate for a bigger blade Thumbs Up* possibly a 9 'or 10'er *


----------



## mossman381

Video of me taking off my uni-mount plow the easy way


----------



## mossman381

Spool it up;1553359 said:


> that duraslap is a great candidate for a bigger blade Thumbs Up* possibly a 9 'or 10'er *


Would love a 9.2 vxt with wings but at around $7K it is going to have to wait


----------



## MarkEagleUSA

mossman381;1553385 said:


> Video of me taking off my uni-mount plow the easy way


Even a monkey... :laughing:


----------



## cet

Is that a unimount on a ultramount truck side, pretty sure it is.


----------



## mossman381

MarkEagleUSA;1553437 said:


> Even a monkey... :laughing:


I am not sure a monkey could run a pallet jack 



cet;1553449 said:


> Is that a unimount on a ultramount truck side, pretty sure it is.


The plow is a uni-mount and I have a uni-mount to ultra-mount adaptor. I just leave the adaptor on the plow when I take it off.


----------



## cet

I had that same truck but a 2004. You know it's long when the school bus driver's wave to you. 

You would love a VXT but you need a bit of plowing to make it worth while.


----------



## SilverLT2

Nice vids and pics Moss Thumbs Up now u just need to paint that spot light


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1555379 said:


> Nice vids and pics Moss Thumbs Up now u just need to paint that spot light


I keep putting if off but I really do need to paint it. Truck is going in for an alignment tomorrow.


----------



## Triton2286

Monkey did it better.....


----------



## mossman381

Triton2286;1555482 said:


> Monkey did it better.....


Not really a fair comparison. The monkey has an ultra-mount plow


----------



## Triton2286

Yea...and the monkey probably wouldn't have slipped either.


----------



## mossman381

Triton2286;1555497 said:


> Yea...and the monkey probably wouldn't have slipped either.


Probably not. His hands and feet would have frozen instantly to the ground. It was like 12 degrees that day.


----------



## scott3430

Now that is an awesome dually! So are 6 tires really better then 4?


----------



## NBI Lawn

Hey Moss...I just picked up an 01 CCSB that needs a Mossman touch  . It's been a work truck for half it's life and deserves some love.


----------



## mossman381

scott3430;1556708 said:


> Now that is an awesome dually! So are 6 tires really better then 4?


Thanks, I have had 4 and 6 tires now. I like having 6. I feel no traction difference, in snow, with my dually than with my other trucks I have had.



NBI Lawn;1556789 said:


> Hey Moss...I just picked up an 01 CCSB that needs a Mossman touch  . It's been a work truck for half it's life and deserves some love.


What are your plans for it?


----------



## DieselSlug

scott3430;1556708 said:


> Now that is an awesome dually! So are 6 tires really better then 4?


They prolly are until you come to the point where you need to buy tires and realize you now have 6 instead of 4.payup

Some friendly busting mossman.


----------



## mossman381

DieselSlug;1557100 said:


> They prolly are until you come to the point where you need to buy tires and realize you now have 6 instead of 4.payup
> 
> Some friendly busting mossman.


That would be the only bad thing about having 6 tires. Just bought these tires for around $1500 I believe vs. around $1000 for 4. Just got the truck aligned yesterday and had to pay extra because of the crew cab dually


----------



## NBI Lawn

mossman381;1557091 said:


> What are your plans for it?


Not sure at this point. It's 6.0 but just had a trans and t-case done...NEW t case no less. Leather and loaded up, just needs a good cleaning and some wheels. It has some old school 16' American Racing wheels on it now but they are so pitted they don't hold air.

Picked it up for $1000 so i couldn't pass it up.


----------



## mossman381

NBI Lawn;1557158 said:


> Not sure at this point. It's 6.0 but just had a trans and t-case done...NEW t case no less. Leather and loaded up, just needs a good cleaning and some wheels. It has some old school 16' American Racing wheels on it now but they are so pitted they don't hold air.
> 
> Picked it up for $1000 so i couldn't pass it up.


HOLY CRAP you stole that truck.


----------



## DieselSlug

mossman381;1557174 said:


> HOLY CRAP you stole that truck.


X2!! If i ran into that deal i would have found 1k somewhere!


----------



## NBI Lawn

mossman381;1557174 said:


> HOLY CRAP you stole that truck.


I thought so too  . It does have 204k on it but seems to run awesome. No funny noises when I started it this morning in 10degree weather.


----------



## DieselSlug

NBI Lawn;1557197 said:


> I thought so too  . It does have 204k on it but seems to run awesome. No funny noises when I started it this morning in 10degree weather.


We need pics!


----------



## NBI Lawn

DieselSlug;1557200 said:


> We need pics!


Going to take some pics today. Might start a thread when I have it cleaned up a little.


----------



## DieselSlug

NBI Lawn;1557203 said:


> Going to take some pics today. Might start a thread when I have it cleaned up a little.


Great! Cant wait to see it.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

NBI Lawn;1557203 said:


> Going to take some pics today. Might start a thread when I have it cleaned up a little.


We need pics. Hows the body on it?


----------



## NBI Lawn

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1557296 said:


> We need pics. Hows the body on it?


I'll start my own thread about it so this one doesnt get jacked. The body is fine. Has rust staining from the ladder rack thats on it but that should all come off. The passenger side bumber is also pushed into the box but not bad.


----------



## mossman381

New plowing video


----------



## SilverLT2

Nice Vid Moss Thumbs Up


----------



## NBI Lawn

mossman381;1558106 said:


> New plowing video


Still the baddest ass truck around!


----------



## mossman381

I have got some miles on the truck since the lineup. Feels good, but I feel something in the steering yet. I think it is the shaft that connects the steering wheel to the steering box. Or it is the steering box. Those are the only things not new in the steering.


----------



## SilverLT2

Wow that thing actually gets dirty


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1559625 said:


> Wow that thing actually gets dirty


I am not afraid to work it and get it dirty


----------



## SilverLT2

mossman381;1559642 said:


> I am not afraid to work it and get it dirty


Oh I know this  and either am I with my truck lol mines filthy right now too I'm glad its silver


----------



## Deerewashed

if your steering feels loose. replace the cv drivelines. Also check how much play is in the hub.


----------



## mossman381

Deerewashed;1559905 said:


> if your steering feels loose. replace the cv drivelines. Also check how much play is in the hub.


The steering is not loose. It is like a clunk in the steering wheel sometimes. Doesn't seem to happen all the time. I know chevy has had some problems with steering shafts but not sure they had them with trucks. And not sure if that is what I feel. The bearings are tight. The cv axles make no noise at all in 4wd. I will find out what it is.


----------



## Deerewashed

i read on duramaxforum of a similar problem. most say its the intermediate steering shaft.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Probably the shaft, I had the dealer replace one under warranty on my 06.


----------



## scott3430

I like the new vid mossman. your dually makes me wish I had bought one! I noticed you don't do much talking during the vid?


----------



## scott3430

Oh I forgot to ask, is Where is Warrens in the state? I'm in the N.W. part of WI.


----------



## mossman381

scott3430;1560633 said:


> I like the new vid mossman. your dually makes me wish I had bought one! I noticed you don't do much talking during the vid?


Thanks, I am not much of a talker. Eventually I will say something 

Warrens is in the center of the state. We have the Cranfest.


----------



## vegaman04

When I get bored from not having any snow, may just have to take a ride that way, and have to try and find your shop


----------



## DieselSlug

mossman381;1560747 said:


> Thanks, I am not much of a talker. Eventually I will say something
> 
> Warrens is in the center of the state. We have the Cranfest.


I hardly ever say anything in my videos either. If i do its because i don't know im being taped!


----------



## mossman381

vegaman04;1560827 said:


> When I get bored from not having any snow, may just have to take a ride that way, and have to try and find your shop


They are calling for some snow on Saturday maybe. My dad delivers moss down by Milwaukee. A nursery called Jung. They get a few loads of our moss.



DieselSlug;1560980 said:


> I hardly ever say anything in my videos either. If i do its because i don't know im being taped!


Some people can just babble on and on. I am not one of those people.


----------



## thelettuceman

How many years has your family been in the moss business?


----------



## mossman381

thelettuceman;1561652 said:


> How many years has your family been in the moss business?


Not sure. I am the 4th generation.


----------



## Triton2286

Well if all the generations are still alive they could have started it last year and him still be 4th generation :laughing:


----------



## mossman381

Triton2286;1561666 said:


> Well if all the generations are still alive they could have started it last year and him still be 4th generation :laughing:


My great grandpa started it. Never knew him. My grandpa died young 60 something I believe. I was a kid when he died. My dad is 60 something now and he has mossed his whole life. Mossing is all I have done. I can say we have been mossing a long time


----------



## scott3430

Looking at some of the pics on here, I was going to ask if you would ever paint the backside of the round strobe light on your truck? Black?

^ Not sure if it's called a stobe light....


----------



## Triton2286

mossman381;1561672 said:


> My great grandpa started it. Never knew him. My grandpa died young 60 something I believe. I was a kid when he died. My dad is 60 something now and he has mossed his whole life. Mossing is all I have done. I can say we have been mossing a long time


I actually could have ended up being a 4th generation doing road construction had my father not sold the company when I was a kid


----------



## Triton2286

scott3430;1561678 said:


> Looking at some of the pics on here, I was going to ask if you would ever paint the backside of the round strobe light on your truck? Black?
> 
> ^ Not sure if it's called a stobe light....


Which light?


----------



## mossman381

scott3430;1561678 said:


> Looking at some of the pics on here, I was going to ask if you would ever paint the backside of the round strobe light on your truck? Black?
> 
> ^ Not sure if it's called a stobe light....


I think you are talking about the spotlight on my drivers side door. I am going to paint that when I get some time. I have a few posts on it if you look back far enough.


----------



## mossman381

Another plowing video


----------



## mossman381




----------



## scott3430

Good pics and vid mossman, I really like the led's in the front. Are the DRL a blue led? I noticed them in one of your plowing vids.


----------



## mossman381

scott3430;1564815 said:


> Good pics and vid mossman, I really like the led's in the front. Are the DRL a blue led? I noticed them in one of your plowing vids.


Thanks, the led DRL is more white. I had some blueish bulbs in before the leds and one burnt out. That is when I said the heck with standard bulbs and got the led parking lights


----------



## SilverLT2

Lookin good Moss Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1565940 said:


> Lookin good Moss Thumbs Up


Thanks, probably going to stop working on my truck and hit my camper hard and see if I can get a bunch done to it.


----------



## SilverLT2

Yea there's a lot of us waiting to see that thing done


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1565982 said:


> Yea there's a lot of us waiting to see that thing done


I'll be uploading videos on youtube as I get stuff done. I won't be posting most of them here.


----------



## SilverLT2

mossman381;1565989 said:


> I'll be uploading videos on youtube as I get stuff done. I won't be posting most of them here.


What u should do Moss is start a Thread for your camper


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1566633 said:


> What u should do Moss is start a Thread for your camper


I thought about it but a thread takes time to update. I already have a couple threads now. Right now if anybody wants to see the camper they will have to subscribe to my youtube.


----------



## mossman381

Mounted up some 35's for my brother-in-law's old chevy truck.


----------



## randomb0b123

mickey thompson baja claws?


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1571031 said:


> mickey thompson baja claws?


Yup


----------



## randomb0b123

my jeep had those same exact tires


----------



## I HATE RUST

Hey moss speaking of tires do your fronts rub on the cognito upper control arms at all? 
I'm running bf goodrich all terrains 285/75/16s and they rub on them bad!!


----------



## mossman381

I HATE RUST;1571340 said:


> Hey moss speaking of tires do your fronts rub on the cognito upper control arms at all?
> I'm running bf goodrich all terrains 285/75/16s and they rub on them bad!!


My tires do not rub the control arms. On the drivers side only the tire does rub the back of the inner fender sometimes. Not sure when that is happening but I can see marks. Maybe on a bump when turning. I trimmed the front of the inner fender so the tire does not catch it when backing up. I had that problem with the plow on.


----------



## SilverLT2

mossman381;1571014 said:


> Mounted up some 35's for my brother-in-law's old chevy truck.


I wish I had a long bed  Must be nice knowing that u can haul 8 fullsize truck tires :salute:


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1571719 said:


> I wish I had a long bed  Must be nice knowing that u can haul 8 fullsize truck tires :salute:


It really is nice having the long bed. I have always had short beds. I could have gotten another tire in


----------



## scott3430

I like the tread on those 35's - not sure if they might be to big for plowing and going thru snow?


----------



## mossman381

scott3430;1572017 said:


> I like the tread on those 35's - not sure if they might be to big for plowing and going thru snow?


I think they would do fine in snow. I don't think he is going to plow or even drive the truck in snow. It is a 68 or 69 chevy truck. Truck looks completely restored but not sure what all has been done to it.


----------



## randomb0b123

you cant say that and then not show us pics!!!


----------



## scott3430

Another vote for some pics of your brother in laws restored Chevy! Thumbs Up


----------



## thelettuceman

x3 for pictures. C'mon MossMan


----------



## mossman381

Sorry guys I don't have a pic. The truck was on his hoist with the tires off so couldn't get a pic. I will stop by and see if he got the tires on it yet. Might try and get some video of it this summer. He also has two other trucks a 57 and 65. Not sure on the exact years.


----------



## scott3430

..................................


----------



## mossman381

Got a little snow, freezing rain and rain yesterday

Video of plowing last night


----------



## NBI Lawn

.19-.36 the Mossman speaks Thumbs Up. Fun video as usual.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

:56 Dammit Moss, now we cant see!


----------



## scott3430

I bet it felt good to push some snow mossman! We got 4" up here - and no rain luckily.

Do you have to hang out the window for the driver side filming? That's a steady cam! Thumbs Up


----------



## xgiovannix12

Great videos like aways.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I was thinking the same thing Scott3430, that must add some time to his plowing to get all those shots and different angles for us. Anddd, the time to do an awesome job editing it all. As stated before, great vids Mossman!


----------



## mossman381

Thanks guys. The video has become a hobby and looking at the views people seem to enjoy them.



scott3430;1579601 said:


> Do you have to hang out the window for the driver side filming? That's a steady cam! Thumbs Up


I just hang my arm out the window. Takes some practice to hold it steady and drive.

Another video


----------



## MarkEagleUSA

mossman381;1580028 said:


> I just hang my arm out the window. Takes some practice to hold it steady and drive.


And he edits out the drops!


----------



## scott3430

I like your method of plowing the drive for a decent scrape after the wet slushy snow. Did you figure out what the plow noise was?


----------



## mossman381

MarkEagleUSA;1580308 said:


> And he edits out the drops!


I haven't dropped it.......yet 



scott3430;1580325 said:


> I like your method of plowing the drive for a decent scrape after the wet slushy snow. Did you figure out what the plow noise was?


I try not to drive on any wet snow. Once you pack it down it is hard to scrape it up. Not sure what is going on with the plow yet.

Weather channel is calling for 3-6" tomorrow.


----------



## xgiovannix12

mossman381;1580387 said:


> I haven't dropped it.......yet
> 
> I try not to drive on any wet snow. Once you pack it down it is hard to scrape it up. Not sure what is going on with the plow yet.
> 
> Weather channel is calling for 3-6" tomorrow.


Its possible the filter is getting plugged.. Ya might wanna check that. Lucky your getting 3 -6 inches of snow Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

xgiovannix12;1580400 said:


> Its possible the filter is getting plugged.. Ya might wanna check that. Lucky your getting 3 -6 inches of snow Thumbs Up


I will believe it when it is on the ground 

I will pull the truck in the shop tomorrow and check some stuff.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Yea I hear ya. All I can think of is a loose connection or a fluid issue. Hope its an easy fix,


----------



## scott3430

Right now there's a huge band of moisture from Texas all the way up to Michigan, rain now. But tonite it's going to cool down and turn white, I hope you get hit mossman!


----------



## mossman381

xgiovannix12;1580427 said:


> Yea I hear ya. All I can think of is a loose connection or a fluid issue. Hope its an easy fix,


I did a quick check on all the connections and it all looked good but when I took the plow off today I did notice that one of the plugs looked like it was not pushed all the way on. I don't think that was it though.


----------



## mossman381

Not even raining here yet.


----------



## mossman381

Video from yesterday






Looks to be about 4" on the ground right now


----------



## scott3430

Looks like your gonna have some fun plowing later on............Thumbs Up

And I'm jealous.....payup


----------



## mossman381

Video from yesterday taking my pump apart.






I will get some more pics today. We got around 7".


----------



## scott3430

Good vid, nice to hear to talk on it and explain what's going on with the plow pump. I didn't even realize there are screens in the pumps. Good to know.

So is your plow noticeably slower with the pump being starved for fluid? Seems like it should be good since you cleaned it out of all the dirt.


----------



## DieselSlug

Looking good Mossman! I havent had my plow on since the end of December. This sucks.

I have the same issue with my chain getting caught and not letting my plow drop all the way. I will have to try your fix.


----------



## mossman381

scott3430;1582114 said:


> Good vid, nice to hear to talk on it and explain what's going on with the plow pump. I didn't even realize there are screens in the pumps. Good to know.
> 
> So is your plow noticeably slower with the pump being starved for fluid? Seems like it should be good since you cleaned it out of all the dirt.


The screen pops off. I guess I should have taken a video of that. If the screen is plugged the plow will slow down. I was hoping cleaning it would solve the problem but it is still making a terrible noise. Last night it started slowing down more and the noise it pretty bad. I will get a video of the noise.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Fluid did not look to great, Hopefully its all working well now. 

I Wish I could buy a Western Solenoid Pump.... I Wanna upgrade my cable western.


----------



## chev_4x4

check your angle stops on the plow itself
as the plow ages things wear and the stops, stop working. when that happens the angle cylinders become the stops and the chrome will chip off and clog the filter. you will have to drain all fluid, even in the cylinders. and might have to do it a few times to get all specs out. best of luck


----------



## mossman381

I ordered a new pump and 4 filters. Pump was $125 from gotplowparts.com. Not as bad as the local CARQUEST. They want $160.

Fluid was very dirty. I have to check the stops but I think they are working. I am thinking new angle rams, new hoses and clean the pump housing up before I put in the new pump.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Holy crap the 90 is still plowing


----------



## mossman381

Yeah, It fights us sometimes but it does still plow.


----------



## mossman381

Video of the plow noise. It has gotten worse since the video.


----------



## scott3430

That sounds bad! At least you have a backup truck til you install your new pump. Gotta keep Darth a pushing! wesport


----------



## mossman381

scott3430;1582517 said:


> That sounds bad! At least you have a backup truck til you install your new pump. Gotta keep Darth a pushing! wesport


My plow is still going. Slowly and loud, but I am still able to plow with it. New pump should be here shortly.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Hopefully it fixes it. Someday I plan to buy a uni mount pump for my plow.


----------



## mossman381

xgiovannix12;1582574 said:


> Hopefully it fixes it. Someday I plan to buy a uni mount pump for my plow.


Check ebay end of winter. You can get them pretty cheap.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Yea im waiting for summer. I have a meyers ez classic setup with a cable western pump. It works well but I wanna remove the frame and leave the push plate over the summer.

Edit: How cheap do they get just wondering:?


----------



## randomb0b123

hows the shocks doing? just got my new springs and i want to do shocks when i change them. ive read online about bilstein 5100s having nicer ride but never heard first hand from anyone. do you think its worth the considerable amount more they cost? would you buy them again?


----------



## DieselSlug

Bringin' out the older iron!


----------



## mossman381

xgiovannix12;1582592 said:


> Yea im waiting for summer. I have a meyers ez classic setup with a cable western pump. It works well but I wanna remove the frame and leave the push plate over the summer.
> 
> Edit: How cheap do they get just wondering:?


I am thinking around $300



randomb0b123;1582855 said:


> hows the shocks doing? just got my new springs and i want to do shocks when i change them. ive read online about bilstein 5100s having nicer ride but never heard first hand from anyone. do you think its worth the considerable amount more they cost? would you buy them again?


Hard to tell with how stiff my truck is but I think they have helped and would buy them again.



DieselSlug;1582871 said:


> Bringin' out the older iron!


Yup, I have some video of the old girl working. Should have it up shortly 

New video testing a new view out.


----------



## mossman381




----------



## mossman381




----------



## Mark13

randomb0b123;1582855 said:


> hows the shocks doing? just got my new springs and i want to do shocks when i change them. ive read online about bilstein 5100s having nicer ride but never heard first hand from anyone. do you think its worth the considerable amount more they cost? would you buy them again?


I've got the 5100's on all 4 corners of my truck as well. I'm pretty happy with them, they've been on my truck for about 1.75yrs. I've been running with the passengers rear blown out for a few months or more, just haven't gotten around to buying another and swapping them.


----------



## randomb0b123

Mark13;1583114 said:


> I've got the 5100's on all 4 corners of my truck as well. I'm pretty happy with them, they've been on my truck for about 1.75yrs. I've been running with the passengers rear blown out for a few months or more, just haven't gotten around to buying another and swapping them.


noticeable improvement in ride? this stupid truck is one of the worst riding things ive ever been in and im looking for anything i can do to make it ride better within cost reason


----------



## mossman381

Video of dad plowing with the 90


----------



## Mark13

randomb0b123;1583318 said:


> noticeable improvement in ride? this stupid truck is one of the worst riding things ive ever been in and im looking for anything i can do to make it ride better within cost reason


They do allow for a pretty nice ride. However my truck is loaded with anywhere from 850lb-5,000lbs in the bed daily and the torsion bars on the front are decranked from factory with my lift so I can't really give a fair assessment of how they would work on your truck. As I daily drive my truck it's 8400lbs, with my plow, salt, salter, etc it's anywhere from 9600lbs-13,000lbs and with my trailer hooked up it's about the same. I'm not sure how they would do on a lighter truck.


----------



## mossman381

Led bulbs in my license plate lights.

Video


----------



## NBI Lawn

mossman381;1584043 said:


> Led bulbs in my license plate lights.
> 
> Video


What's up with the '70ish split bumper?


----------



## mossman381

NBI Lawn;1584324 said:


> What's up with the '70ish split bumper?


Dads 70 Camaro SS. Here is a little video. I am going to get video as dad restores it.


----------



## mossman381

New video plowing last snow


----------



## Polarisrider

hey mossman ifI remember correctly, when you bought this truck didnt it have the front seats with the flip down center console? Didn't you convert it to the captains chairs with the full center console? I would like to do this but how does the full console look/attach to the front lower dash where the ashtray is. Coud you post some befor and after pics. Thanks


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

cool video that truck sounds good


----------



## mossman381

Polarisrider;1584701 said:


> hey mossman ifI remember correctly, when you bought this truck didnt it have the front seats with the flip down center console? Didn't you convert it to the captains chairs with the full center console? I would like to do this but how does the full console look/attach to the front lower dash where the ashtray is. Coud you post some befor and after pics. Thanks


The console upgrade is on page 24. There are a few hidden and hard to get to screws. Once you find them it is an easy upgrade. If you get a console with the heating ducts like I got remember to get the ducting from the donor truck so the heat will work. There are a few different consoles. I went simple and just got the one with storage up front and the cup holders in the back.


----------



## randomb0b123

this truck probably going to have its own division of the forum soon


----------



## xgiovannix12

randomb0b123;1584855 said:


> this truck probably going to have its own division of the forum soon


yep soon enough  Its my dream truck thats for sure. Thumbs Up

Someday Ill buy me a dually.


----------



## randomb0b123

the only thing what would make it better would be if it wasnt missing a pedal. sweet the way it is though


----------



## scott3430

Must be amost a full time job doing all the vids mossman! I like the different filming locations you provide, especially on the ground and on the side of the truck.


----------



## NBI Lawn

mossman381;1584405 said:


> New video plowing last snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


 Moss!?!? I noticed at 5:52 one of your bumper lights is half burnt out . What happened man? I thought this was a nice truck, just a beater now


----------



## Mark13

randomb0b123;1584881 said:


> the only thing what would make it better would be if it wasnt missing a pedal. sweet the way it is though


So every truck has to be a long bed and a manual before it's good enough to do anything with?

You sure are one closed minded fellow.


----------



## mossman381

Thanks guys

I have had a manual trans and I don't really want another one. The only way I would buy a manual trans is if it was in a Camaro or some other car with a healthy V8.

I have to send the light in my bumper back. They have a 10 year warranty but I need to send it back so they can test it before they send me a new one.


----------



## kawasaki guy

looks great!


----------



## mossman381

We have been getting dustings of snow almost daily. Calling for a big storm this weekend. I got the new pump for my plow. Might wait until the old one dies completely before I put it in.

New video


----------



## scott3430

Your plow pump sounds like a woodpecker bird on a tree! JK - you could replace it before you get stuck in the middle of a storm, if the old one junks out? Another good vid!


----------



## mossman381

scott3430;1589761 said:


> Your plow pump sounds like a woodpecker bird on a tree! JK - you could replace it before you get stuck in the middle of a storm, if the old one junks out? Another good vid!


I never thought about it but it does 

I don't know about putting it in. I paid $160 for the last pump and didn't even get a year out of it. I feel like I should try to get as much out of it as I can. I don't know right now.


----------



## scott3430

Wow that stinks the pump wont last longer then 1 season!? 

The last pics of Darth are the first where it isn't spotless clean, kudos for keeping that BLACK beast looking clean and shiny. I used to have a black truck - but got sick of it looking bad when it would get dusty in a 1/2 day from work. 

Black is the sharpest color when wash and waxed!


----------



## thelettuceman

randomb0b123;1584881 said:


> the only thing what would make it better would be if it wasnt missing a pedal. sweet the way it is though


I had to stop and think about that ..... Senior moment ...LOL


----------



## SilverLT2

Nice pics and vid Moss Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

Thanks guys. Truck is dirty most of the time. Working on dirt hard to get around that. I try to keep it as clean as I can.


----------



## mossman381

Couple new videos............enjoy


----------



## scott3430

Thumbs Up - to the new vids! It sounds like your old pump is still going strong?


----------



## mossman381

scott3430;1596317 said:


> Thumbs Up - to the new vids! It sounds like your old pump is still going strong?


It is still going. Still not sure if I should swap it out. If it quits while plowing all I have to do is chain the plow up run back to the shop. 15-20 minutes to change it out. I might make it through this winter with it. We will probably only have one or two big snow falls this year, if that.


----------



## SilverLT2

+2 on the videos Moss Thumbs Up plow does pretty good pushing water


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1597468 said:


> +2 on the videos Moss Thumbs Up plow does pretty good pushing water


Yes it does


----------



## mossman381

New night video


----------



## xgiovannix12

Great video like always, I see the pump getting more sluggish now . Hopefully the new Pump fixes it.


----------



## DieselSlug

Nice vids! Been a while since ive been on, at least someone is pushing something!


----------



## mossman381

I push whatever I can 

Decided to put the new pump in and new angle cylinders and hoses. It is not going so well. Here is the video on the new pump install.


----------



## mossman381

Plow is fixed. Some more videos of the install and problems.


----------



## scott3430

Great vids! I appreciate you saying what your doing and why - during the new vids. I hope it works good for you with the new snow in the forecast.


----------



## DieselSlug

Looking good! I need to get new angle cylinders and pins for my Fisher. They are pitted badly and have a lot of play in them. Im actually contemplating on looking for an 8' blade setup. Mine is only a 7.5', so thats why i haven't done anything about it yet.

Moss, are you guys at average snowfall amounts this season? Below or above?


----------



## mossman381

I wish I would have changed the angle cylinders when I put the first new pump in. I think that would have kept me from having to change it again. As far as snowfall I am really not sure but it seems like a normal year.


----------



## mossman381

From this morning. Plow is working awesome


----------



## vegaman04

IMO, I think it was the motor the whole time, pump is probably fine. I would test the old motor on amp draw and compare to the new one. Either way, glad its fixed.


----------



## mossman381

vegaman04;1605416 said:


> IMO, I think it was the motor the whole time, pump is probably fine. I would test the old motor on amp draw and compare to the new one. Either way, glad its fixed.


This is my theory. The screen on the pump got plugged. Then sucked the screen in and with it all the debris that was in the oil. I ran the plow with a hurt pump which in turn caused the motor to run a lot more than it should have to move the plow. I was probably holding the buttons down 3 times as long as I should have. I still have the old pump and it will probably be going in the plow on the 90 pickup. With the noise it was making I think the pump is hurt and I know the motor is shot. Everything is new now so should not have any problems. The motor was 3 years old.


----------



## Deerewashed

i was just watching your video on un-hooking the uni-mount. I noticed the huge gap between the plow and bumper. Does that cause more sag? how large of a gap is there? 
I want a custom front bumper in the future, but am lured away from it due to the lack of room for a bumper that sticks out more. This looks like it could possible be an option to suit all my needs with a little fab work of course.


----------



## WilliamOak

It's purely b/c of the ultra-uni adapter


----------



## Deerewashed

yeah i understand that. Just curious as to how much more that makes it stick out....


----------



## mossman381

I will have to measure. Truck seems to handle it no problem. I don't notice a crazy amount of drop compared to other trucks this plow has been on. I am hoping there is an ultra-mount MVP in my future.


----------



## mossman381




----------



## mossman381




----------



## mossman381




----------



## mossman381




----------



## Deerewashed

mossman381;1606998 said:


> I will have to measure. Truck seems to handle it no problem. I don't notice a crazy amount of drop compared to other trucks this plow has been on. I am hoping there is an ultra-mount MVP in my future.


Thanks Mossman, i am hopin there is ANY plow in my future.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Very nice, I finally got to push with my truck this year as well


----------



## mossman381

KL&M Snow Div.;1607222 said:


> Very nice, I finally got to push with my truck this year as well


There was probably 5-6" I was pushing but in places it had drifted. You guys got a bunch more snow than we got.


----------



## mossman381

New video. I have a bunch of footage so it will take me awhile to get it all up.


----------



## SilverLT2

Nice pics and vid Moss Thumbs Up kinda weird seeing your truck go by without u in it huh? lol


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1608678 said:


> Nice pics and vid Moss Thumbs Up kinda weird seeing your truck go by without u in it huh? lol


I enjoyed watching it from outside. The best part was hearing the exhaust


----------



## DieselSlug

mossman381;1608691 said:


> I enjoyed watching it from outside. The best part was hearing the exhaust


My 6.5 is the same way! Ive always been in the drivers seat so ive never heard it from the "bystandard" perspective! Like the pics of the snow coming over the hood!


----------



## mossman381

Here is a quickie guys


----------



## mossman381

Another plowing video


----------



## cet

Nice video. That truck would be great with a Wideout.


----------



## scott3430

Another good vid mossman! Is that your dad driving your truck?


----------



## mossman381

scott3430;1613415 said:


> Another good vid mossman! Is that your dad driving your truck?


Yeah, that is the old man driving. He was not used to the hand held controller but did good. I have more video that I will probably upload tonight.


----------



## chevyman51

Western posted on of your videos on their Facebook page.


----------



## jimv

nice truck wish i had a shop like yours


----------



## blazer_kid

chevyman51;1614106 said:


> Western posted on of your videos on their Facebook page.


I saw that too and as soon as I read the title they gave it I was like that has to be Mossman's truck.


----------



## mossman381

chevyman51;1614106 said:


> Western posted on of your videos on their Facebook page.


That is cool. They posted another video of mine this morning. Makes all the work that I have done getting video all worth it for western to post them. 

The shop is my dads but I get to use it when I want. Beats working outside in the snow.


----------



## mossman381

Hooking up the plow yesterday for the storm today


----------



## Deerewashed

now that they are out...Western MVP3 in your future? wesportwesport


----------



## mossman381

Deerewashed;1615750 said:


> now that they are out...Western MVP3 in your future? wesportwesport


I have not seen the new plows, but would like to upgrade to an ultra-mount MVP. I will have to wait until next year to see my money situation.

I measured the distance from my bumper, where the license plate sits, to the back of the plow and it is about 37-38". The ultramount to unimount can't push the plow out only a couple of inches or so.


----------



## Deerewashed

thanks for the specs man! Maybe a picture help persuade your decision of buying one....


----------



## xgiovannix12

Drools


----------



## mossman381

That MVP is awesome.


----------



## thelettuceman

MossMan ... not bustin on you but .... what's wrong with your plow .... By the way .... that truck has come a long way since page 1


----------



## mossman381

thelettuceman;1616174 said:


> MossMan ... not bustin on you but .... what's wrong with your plow .... By the way .... that truck has come a long way since page 1


Nothing wrong with my plow. I have always wanted a v-plow. The ultra-mount would simplify and lighten the load on the front. I wanted to upgrade this year but our crop was not that great.


----------



## DieselSlug

Moss your truck would look sweet with a V, Western and Fisher just came out with plows shaped like the Boss VXT. If i buy a new plow it will be one of those.


----------



## scott3430

How much did you get from the storm mossman? We got 8-10" up here. It took a while to start - but then came down hard for most of the day on tuesday.


----------



## mossman381

We only got 3-4" but once is warmed up it was wet heavy snow.


----------



## mossman381

Couple new plowing videos.


----------



## SilverLT2

Nice vids Moss Thumbs Up glad to see someones getting to plow lol


----------



## DieselSlug

SilverLT2;1618865 said:


> Nice vids Moss Thumbs Up glad to see someones getting to plow lol


Ain't that the truth, its 60 degrees here today!


----------



## scott3430

Good vids, The sunshine in the second vid is nice to see! I hope we get some spring temps soon to get the big melt on.
Dieselslug - I bet 60* feels great! We have barely hit 40* here so far, mostly low to mid 30's.


----------



## mossman381

Couple more plowing videos











And I started a series about my gooseneck trailer. Enjoy


























Part 6 - Coming Soon


----------



## DieselSlug

scott3430;1619023 said:


> Good vids, The sunshine in the second vid is nice to see! I hope we get some spring temps soon to get the big melt on.
> Dieselslug - I bet 60* feels great! We have barely hit 40* here so far, mostly low to mid 30's.


Oh man it did, i want summer here bad to get the car out!


----------



## Banksy

70+ here this Saturday. 

Thread hi-jack over.


----------



## DieselSlug

Just finished watching the vids Moss. Think that winch will be enough to drag/roll up possible dead heavier equipment?


----------



## mossman381

DieselSlug;1620731 said:


> Just finished watching the vids Moss. Think that winch will be enough to drag/roll up possible dead heavier equipment?


I don't know. I went with the 8500 because of price. It should be able to pull my dads truck on the trailer with no problem. It probably weights around 7K. A rolling 8500lbs is different than a stuck in the mud 8500lbs.

We still have not hit the 40 degree mark but I will take the cold for the amount of snow we got


----------



## dieselmac99

Moss great series on the trailer. Its nice to see someone who can actually fabricate. Did that fork truck you loaded bottom out the trailer? If I ever bought a goodness multi purpose trailer, I would like to be able to put a full size one ton dually on it for recovery purposes, as well as mowers, materials, and toys (if I ever buy any). Keep up the good w


----------



## mossman381

dieselmac99;1621122 said:


> Moss great series on the trailer. Its nice to see someone who can actually fabricate. Did that fork truck you loaded bottom out the trailer? If I ever bought a goodness multi purpose trailer, I would like to be able to put a full size one ton dually on it for recovery purposes, as well as mowers, materials, and toys (if I ever buy any). Keep up the good w


I think you are talking about the Waldon when you say fork truck. It does not bottom out the trailer. I need some stabilizers for when the weight of the Waldon goes from the ramps to the trailer. It picks up the back of the truck some. It does weight about 9K. My dually should be able to fit on this trailer. It will be tight but should fit if I measured right.


----------



## mossman381

Couple new videos

First one is plowing with the "roof cam"






And Part 6 of the goosneck trailer project "Fenders"


----------



## joshg

like the trailer series.


----------



## mossman381

Video of my backup lights in the bumper. I have had so many people asking about them I made a video.


----------



## mossman381

New plowing video


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Saw this on Fishers FB page....inspiration? LOL


----------



## Banksy

2006Sierra1500;1626125 said:


> Saw this on Fishers FB page....inspiration? LOL


...... I just don't like the exhaust pipe how he has it. Other than that, that thing is bad ass!


----------



## MarkEagleUSA

2006Sierra1500;1626125 said:


> Saw this on Fishers FB page...


That plow needs some serious adjustment...


----------



## scott3430

I like the vid of you explaining the bumper reverse lights. I bet there nice to have along with your LED taillights!


----------



## xgiovannix12

It Looks like a gasser and the Plow needs a big adjustment lol


----------



## scott3430

^^^^ That's the first thing I noticed was the plow needing adjustment.


----------



## mossman381

That dump is pretty cool looking except the exhaust and lug covers. What were they thinking with the exhaust. All the time put into the truck and someone says hey lets put the exhaust right out the side.


----------



## mossman381

New videos

Part 7 of the Gooseneck Project "fender 2"






Plowing Video






And a quick look at my plow


----------



## mossman381

New videos

Plowing











Fender braces on my gooseneck trailer project


----------



## mossman381




----------



## mossman381




----------



## vegaman04

Nice vids on peace maker, but in regards to you wanting to get a .357, you can always shoot .38 special through it for a cheaper price when all this gun craziness settles out.


----------



## mossman381

I never even knew there was an ammo shortage until dad gave me the peacemaker. Me and dad are stopping at the stores whenever we can to check for .22. Most of the time they don't have anything but sometimes we get lucky. We don't have a huge stock pile of ammo. I think we have 400 rounds or so. I have been shooting about 100 rounds when I go out usually. The .357 and .38 specials are always in stock but they are close to a dollar a round. Right now the .357 and .38 are not that different in price. I don't want a gun unless I can shoot it. Now that prices are up I am not sure they will go down. Greed usually gets the best of people. Now they see what people are willing to pay they might keep it that high. I might check and see if they still have the gun tomorrow


----------



## mossman381

Some more plowing videos

Night time "dash cam"






A bunch of different views






Gooseneck project part 9 Marker Lights






Gooseneck project part 10 inner fenders and wheels


----------



## scott3430

Always nice to see your updates to the thread mossman, Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

Part 11 Gooseneck Project






Part 12 Gooseneck Project


----------



## mossman381

I forgot to post these new videos.

Painting it






Wiring and Finish


----------



## NBI Lawn

Ahh man, the last two videos you posted are the same. Need to see the finished product! Looks good after paint!

Found it:
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=f9tiElJkKz4&feature=relmfu


----------



## thelettuceman

M/M >>>> Hope you did not fall asleep at the wheel >>>> What's goin' on with the truck


----------



## scott3430

How's your summer going so far Mossman?


----------



## mossman381

Sorry guys, plowsite never emailed me your responses.

Here is the last video of the trailer






And one loading the 757 John Deere ztrak






Not much has changed on the truck. Been working on a Polaris Ranger.


----------



## mossman381

Made a Best Of Snow Plowing 2012/13 video 




Moving my back rack I made for my 08 to my 02 dually Part 1 




Back rack Part 2


----------



## DieselSlug

Looks great! I need to make a better securing mechanism for my Pro-Rack. Looks very robust.


----------



## mossman381

New video


----------



## NBI Lawn

mossman381;1643841 said:


> New video


Nice vid


----------



## SilverLT2

Once again great videos Moss Thumbs Up your truck is still one of the best looking ones out there :salute:


----------



## mossman381

NBI Lawn;1644420 said:


> Nice vid


Thanks 



SilverLT2;1644578 said:


> Once again great videos Moss Thumbs Up your truck is still one of the best looking ones out there :salute:


Thanks man, long time no see. How's life been treating you?


----------



## SilverLT2

mossman381;1644579 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Thanks man, long time no see. How's life been treating you?


Just giving credit were its do lol yea its been a while since Ive commented/posted on something but someone cough,cough.. you lol haven't posted in awhile so now here I am I do know one thing that its getting close to winter cuz the Mossman is posting all kinds of pic and vids lol life's been good just waiting to push that white stuff around again hope i get to use my blade more this year lol hows things going with you? btw liked how u modified that back rack


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1644581 said:


> Just giving credit were its do lol yea its been a while since Ive commented/posted on something but someone cough,cough.. you lol haven't posted in awhile so now here I am I do know one thing that its getting close to winter cuz the Mossman is posting all kinds of pic and vids lol life's been good just waiting to push that white stuff around again hope i get to use my blade more this year lol hows things going with you? btw liked how u modified that back rack


Snow is still 3-4 months away  It is so dry here. It looks a lot like last year. If we don't get rain soon we are going to have a hard time getting our cranberry crop harvested again. Other than that things are good. The dually needs some small things done to it. The other day I thought I heard a drivers side wheel bearing squeaking. So I will have to take a look at that next time it is on the lift. The air bag light is on. I think that is just a sensor. And the passenger side window is having trouble moving.


----------



## SilverLT2

You ever going to paint that spot light black? lol


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1644711 said:


> You ever going to paint that spot light black? lol


I am starting to wonder that myself 

I have started to paint the back rack today. I wanted to paint the spotlight when I painted the back rack but I didn't get the light off so it will have to wait again. First video should be up tomorrow.


----------



## SilverLT2

O well whats another few weeks with out it painted again lol why did u take the 2 middle lights out on that back rack for anyways?


----------



## mossman381

They got robbed for another project. That's what happens when something sits for years. 

Pics of the back rack getting painted




First coat of color


----------



## Blizzard1980

Looking good, buddy. What brand of tires you rolling on? BF Goodrich T/A KO- s? If so, how you like em in snow? Enough traction with dually?


----------



## mossman381

Blizzard1980;1644802 said:


> Looking good, buddy. What brand of tires you rolling on? BF Goodrich T/A KO- s? If so, how you like em in snow? Enough traction with dually?


The tires are BFG's. I had no trouble last year in the snow and there was a lot of ice last year.

Started painting the back rack


----------



## mossman381

A sneak peek


----------



## SilverLT2

Nice video Moss rack looks good Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

Painting the back rack part 2


----------



## mossman381

Final video painting the back rack. Oh and according to the Backrack Inc. lawyers I can't call my rack a back rack. I have to call it a headache rack or truck rack. They have told me that back rack is not a generic term for a back rack


----------



## xgiovannix12

Soo your rack has a headache ??? Lol JK


----------



## mossman381

xgiovannix12;1645890 said:


> Soo your rack has a headache ??? Lol JK


No, but I do reading email from lawyers. Lawyers and greedy politicians have ruined this country.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

So someone saw a video of your "back rack" you are re doing and emailed you and said do not call it a back rack. Its a headache rack. Blah blah blah more legal mumbo jumbo.


----------



## mossman381

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1646156 said:


> So someone saw a video of your "back rack" you are re doing and emailed you and said do not call it a back rack. Its a headache rack. Blah blah blah more legal mumbo jumbo.


Supposedly Backrack Inc. lawyers. Unless someone is messing with me. There are videos that have been posted for years that use the term "back rack". Probably just end up changing the title of the videos. No matter what the title says people will be able to find it.


----------



## NBI Lawn

Where's the video or pic of it mounted?


----------



## mossman381

NBI Lawn;1646594 said:


> Where's the video or pic of it mounted?


Working on it yet. I have a lot going on right now


----------



## NBI Lawn

mossman381;1646725 said:


> Working on it yet. I have a lot going on right now


I shouldn't ask for an update on the camper  ?


----------



## mossman381

NBI Lawn;1646781 said:


> I shouldn't ask for an update on the camper  ?


You had to bring up the camper 

I will get them both done eventually.


----------



## mossman381

Front wheel bearing replacement

Part 1






Part 2


----------



## pipelayer

just went through alot of this man. this is awesome. youre work is real nice man, done right the first time. truck looks awesome


----------



## mossman381

pipelayer;1655040 said:


> just went through alot of this man. this is awesome. youre work is real nice man, done right the first time. truck looks awesome


Thanks, trying to get some more stuff done to the truck before winter.

Hauled some pipe today.


----------



## mossman381




----------



## NBI Lawn

11,000 miles in two years? You drive that thing about as much as I drive mine haha

Also, never posted a final video or pic of the metal thing on back that CAN NOT be referenced as a "back rack".


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I got both of you beat, my lowest mileage truck is lucky to see 200 miles a year.


----------



## mossman381

NBI Lawn;1655188 said:


> 11,000 miles in two years? You drive that thing about as much as I drive mine haha
> 
> Also, never posted a final video or pic of the metal thing on back that CAN NOT be referenced as a "back rack".


My dads truck is the one we use the most. I also picked up an s10 this summer and have put a lot of miles on it. The dually has been put on mostly trailer duty.

I am working on some video of the metal thing on the back of my truck. Here is a teaser pic.





2006Sierra1500;1655286 said:


> I got both of you beat, my lowest mileage truck is lucky to see 200 miles a year.


Even when I had my 81 stepside I put more miles on it than that. Get out and drive that thing.


----------



## mossman381

First video wiring up the rack and a new trailer plug in the bed.


----------



## mossman381

Part 2 of the back rack wiring


----------



## Stik208

How are those injectors doing? What preventative measures are you doing on them?


----------



## mossman381

Stik208;1656399 said:


> How are those injectors doing? What preventative measures are you doing on them?


Truck is running great. I don't see any smoke and no hard starts. I haven't done anything but a CAT fuel filter mod. I change the fuel filter with every oil change. Same with dads LB7. Dad had his injectors changed awhile back and now his truck is surging when it idles. We need to look at it soon before it leaves him stranded.


----------



## mossman381

Final video of the back rack


----------



## mossman381




----------



## NBI Lawn

Lights look awesome! 

On a side note...just saw your video #2 on the camper whichbi had never seen. You are damn talented! Where's part 3? I was impressed with myself that I was able to rebuild the bedroom in my 31' Hornet 5th wheel. Looks like absolute crap after seeing your video.


----------



## mossman381

NBI Lawn;1657187 said:


> Lights look awesome!
> 
> On a side note...just saw your video #2 on the camper whichbi had never seen. You are damn talented! Where's part 3? I was impressed with myself that I was able to rebuild the bedroom in my 31' Hornet 5th wheel. Looks like absolute crap after seeing your video.


Part 3 never really happened. I started doing videos on each project done to my camper. I have a playlist on my youtube channel with all my videos of my camper project. Still working on it but don't have the funds to get to all my projects.


----------



## mossman381

I just looked at my camper playlist and I did make a part 3. Here it is.


----------



## NBI Lawn

mossman381;1657496 said:


> I just looked at my camper playlist and I did make a part 3. Here it is.


Dang! Says I can't play it on mobile (iPad)


----------



## mossman381

NBI Lawn;1657833 said:


> Dang! Says I can't play it on mobile (iPad)


The link works for me. Might be your iPad.


----------



## mossman381

Going through some of my videos on my computer and found a plowing video I never uploaded.


----------



## bowtie_guy

LB7's just sound awesome!!!

Nice work on the truck


----------



## Deerewashed

whats next for that lb7 of yours? new injectors? efi live? egr delete?


----------



## mossman381

bowtie_guy;1659560 said:


> LB7's just sound awesome!!!
> 
> Nice work on the truck


Thanks



Deerewashed;1659782 said:


> whats next for that lb7 of yours? new injectors? efi live? egr delete?


Some type of tuning is probably next when I have the extra money.


----------



## mossman381




----------



## dieseld

Wow I cant believe you have no EFI live on this truck. You are totally cheating yourself. Its not even about power. The optimized stock is so smooth that I thought I was on a higher power level. You should stop buying groceries for a month and get to duramaxtuner.com ASAP.


----------



## mossman381

dieseld;1659953 said:


> Wow I cant believe you have no EFI live on this truck. You are totally cheating yourself. Its not even about power. The optimized stock is so smooth that I thought I was on a higher power level. You should stop buying groceries for a month and get to duramaxtuner.com ASAP.


I know  This summer has been a struggle. Up until about two weeks ago we didn't have enough water to harvest. Thanks to a well we just got our berries harvested. I am hopeful that I will be able to do more to my truck this winter.


----------



## Mark13

mossman381;1659875 said:


> Some type of tuning is probably next when I have the extra money


You're going to wonder how you drove the truck this long with the factory tuning on it with some good Efi-Live tunes.



dieseld;1659953 said:


> Wow I cant believe you have no EFI live on this truck. You are totally cheating yourself. Its not even about power. The optimized stock is so smooth that I thought I was on a higher power level. You should stop buying groceries for a month and get to duramaxtuner.com ASAP.


I convinced him ^ to ditch the edge juice and switch to Efi-Live. After a day or so of getting used to how a custom tuned truck drives compared to a box tuner there's no way he's going back. Seat of the pants feel around town the Edge feels faster, seat of the pants feel around town is all edge has going for it compared to Efi-Live. After getting his pick up tuned and some seat time he had his dump truck tuned as well. Let's say for a 1 ton dump, it moves along pretty well and is 10x better then factory to drive even on the lowest setting.

When you do decide to get the truck tuned your close enough to make it worth driving down to visit Nick, Bob, and the other guys at Duramaxtuner and maybe even catch Nick doing a little dyno tuning in person. Watching a 800+ hp truck on the all wheel drive dyno doing boosted launches or 1/4 mile passes is very impressive.


----------



## Ant118

wow Mossman what a read and build. Definitely motivated me to really start working on my 2500HD LB7 and stop procrastinating it lol. Just a couple questions if you don't mind. I was going to throw in HID's in my truck but since coming from the car world I always noticed that the light scatter was bad without a projector. How is it in yours? I was thinking about retrofitting a projector or getting the 03+ denali lights that has projectors. Also I don't know if you have or not. I unfortunately don't have a G80 in my truck. Do you know if its a hard swap? Im sure Ill have more questions later on lol. Just spending my money saving it from the cancer of rust. lol


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

If you still have the EGR on there get it blocked or removed asap. If its not a California truck you might not have one but needlessly to say its doing alot of damage to your truck... When you do get around to getting some work done to it youll want to pull the EGR off and the Intake Y-bridge off[To clean out]. Youll have some serious Carbon build up from the soot being pumped back into the motor through the EGR. Overtime it can result in head failure, turbo failure, turbo lag and sometimes complete engine failure. Im helping my buddy do the EGR work on his LBZ and hes had it on for 200k miles, 100k with a PPE Hot 2 tuner... Wont take long to do but hes going to have some serious cleaning to do. If your truck has been feeling alittle sluggish lately its coming down to the EGR filling the entire intake with soot. Youll want to do PCV block/reroute asap to. Oil on the turbo plumbing boots is a sign its done its 'damage'.

Just one Duramax guy helping another.


----------



## mossman381

DuramaxLML-42;1660351 said:


> If you still have the EGR on there get it blocked or removed asap. If its not a California truck you might not have one but needlessly to say its doing alot of damage to your truck... When you do get around to getting some work done to it youll want to pull the EGR off and the Intake Y-bridge off[To clean out]. Youll have some serious Carbon build up from the soot being pumped back into the motor through the EGR. Overtime it can result in head failure, turbo failure, turbo lag and sometimes complete engine failure. Im helping my buddy do the EGR work on his LBZ and hes had it on for 200k miles, 100k with a PPE Hot 2 tuner... Wont take long to do but hes going to have some serious cleaning to do. If your truck has been feeling alittle sluggish lately its coming down to the EGR filling the entire intake with soot. Youll want to do PCV block/reroute asap to. Oil on the turbo plumbing boots is a sign its done its 'damage'.
> 
> Just one Duramax guy helping another.


It's not a CA truck. It came from the factory with no cat.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

You might not even have an EGR! Which is good! My only recommendation would be to tune it and get a lift pump. If you can only do one after the winter go with the lift pump. The LB7s are the year of injector failure from lack of factory fuel filtration. $550.00 lift pump saves your very pricey injectors. Tuning will only quicken the failure of them. Ontop of helping the injectors stay happy it will prolong the life of your CP3 injection pump. Since the lift pump is forcing fuel into the cp3, the cp3 no longer has to do two jobs. [Pull fuel from your tank and then pump it into your injectors at 23-25k psi which it was never designed to do both, so they fail prematurely] It will last longer being that it will only be pumping into the fuel rails.

If you tune it do a smarty jr trans kit. $90.00 and you're Allison will hold 80 more horsepower and shift with authority. Better to do it even if youre not adding alot of power. Your baby would be kicking ass with a lift pump, duramax tuner 'tuner' and trans kit. See alittle fuel economy too.


----------



## mossman381

I have a list of things I would like to do. Hopefully it will happen sooner rather than later


----------



## Whiffyspark

How is it holding up for the miles?

Do you do a lot of towing? I'm a ford guy. Just looking around for a new project


----------



## mossman381

Whiffyspark;1660385 said:


> How is it holding up for the miles?
> 
> Do you do a lot of towing? I'm a ford guy. Just looking around for a new project


It's holding up good. I don't put a ton of miles on it, driving or towing but a dually is made for towing. I plan on pulling my 33' 5th wheel camper when I get it done.


----------



## Deerewashed

DuramaxLML-42;1660359 said:


> You might not even have an EGR! Which is good! My only recommendation would be to tune it and get a lift pump. If you can only do one after the winter go with the lift pump. The LB7s are the year of injector failure from lack of factory fuel filtration. $550.00 lift pump saves your very pricey injectors. Tuning will only quicken the failure of them. Ontop of helping the injectors stay happy it will prolong the life of your CP3 injection pump. Since the lift pump is forcing fuel into the cp3, the cp3 no longer has to do two jobs. [Pull fuel from your tank and then pump it into your injectors at 23-25k psi which it was never designed to do both, so they fail prematurely] It will last longer being that it will only be pumping into the fuel rails.
> 
> If you tune it do a smarty jr trans kit. $90.00 and you're Allison will hold 80 more horsepower and shift with authority. Better to do it even if youre not adding alot of power. Your baby would be kicking ass with a lift pump, duramax tuner 'tuner' and trans kit. See alittle fuel economy too.


transgo jr trans kit is only available on 6 speed allison. the full transgo isnt worth the money imo for the 5 speed.


----------



## mossman381

Deerewashed;1660448 said:


> transgo jr trans kit is only available on 6 speed allison. the full transgo isnt worth the money imo for the 5 speed.


How's your truck coming along? I have not seen any updates on your thread for awhile.


----------



## mossman381

Got some snow that stuck to the roads. Should be all melted by the end of the day but snow plowing is just around the corner. Should probably be thinking about getting the plow out


----------



## mossman381

It's getting about that time of year again


----------



## thelettuceman

M/M >>> Truck is lookin' good and don't change the signature picture !!!


----------



## xgiovannix12

I spy the plow


----------



## mossman381

thelettuceman;1675805 said:


> M/M >>> Truck is lookin' good and don't change the signature picture !!!


Unless I get a better pic 



xgiovannix12;1675806 said:


> I spy the plow


----------



## scooter97

66 pages of reading any I have to say that is one nice looking truck. I had an 02 Z71 for years and sold it to get my square body. Also noticed you are from WI, the lady's GMA has a place in Mauston. Best of luck this winter.


----------



## Deerewashed

mossman381;1660452 said:


> How's your truck coming along? I have not seen any updates on your thread for awhile.[/QUOT
> 
> My trucks going....after it fell off the lift and i installed the 4" cognito, i ran into more steering parts i had to and still have to replace.
> 
> last week i did a full egr delete kit, which was a pain in the ass for me to get done!
> 
> Also got a downpipe sitting on my bench, and got an lbz mouthpeice that doesnt fit!
> 
> Also last week i met up with Tony at Ridge Runner Diesel who live right by me and got my truck Tuned with EFI Live.
> 
> I have no idea how i have been this long without it. the best $400 i ever spent!!! The shifts are really crisp and it holds boost better in between shifts. The throttle response increased 10x and the smoke is minimal. I got his stock tranny safe tunes, but i am now itching to get it built so i can run heavier tunes!
> 
> I also got some new summer wheels and tires on the way. might try and order them next week.
> 20" bmf novakane stealths. i was thinking about the death metal, but my truck has 0 chrome, and it might look funny.
> 
> i am still not sure what i am gonna run for tires. i know they will be 35's but just not sure what tire. I have toyo mt's now, and they are great, but i think i wanna try out the new Mickey Thompson ATZ P3.
> 
> Also, you NEED efi live. right now you can get Tony's tranny safe tune through Creatures of the Night Performance. for like $400 after you return your ecm to them!


----------



## mossman381

scooter97;1676218 said:


> 66 pages of reading any I have to say that is one nice looking truck. I had an 02 Z71 for years and sold it to get my square body. Also noticed you are from WI, the lady's GMA has a place in Mauston. Best of luck this winter.


Thanks, hope you have a good winter too.



Deerewashed;1676331 said:


> mossman381;1660452 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's your truck coming along? I have not seen any updates on your thread for awhile.[/QUOT
> 
> My trucks going....after it fell off the lift and i installed the 4" cognito, i ran into more steering parts i had to and still have to replace.
> 
> last week i did a full egr delete kit, which was a pain in the ass for me to get done!
> 
> Also got a downpipe sitting on my bench, and got an lbz mouthpeice that doesnt fit!
> 
> Also last week i met up with Tony at Ridge Runner Diesel who live right by me and got my truck Tuned with EFI Live.
> 
> I have no idea how i have been this long without it. the best $400 i ever spent!!! The shifts are really crisp and it holds boost better in between shifts. The throttle response increased 10x and the smoke is minimal. I got his stock tranny safe tunes, but i am now itching to get it built so i can run heavier tunes!
> 
> I also got some new summer wheels and tires on the way. might try and order them next week.
> 20" bmf novakane stealths. i was thinking about the death metal, but my truck has 0 chrome, and it might look funny.
> 
> i am still not sure what i am gonna run for tires. i know they will be 35's but just not sure what tire. I have toyo mt's now, and they are great, but i think i wanna try out the new Mickey Thompson ATZ P3.
> 
> Also, you NEED efi live. right now you can get Tony's tranny safe tune through Creatures of the Night Performance. for like $400 after you return your ecm to them!
> 
> 
> 
> I know it takes time to get a truck the way you want it especially when you do the work yourself. Much more rewarding though. I will eventually get a tune. Just can't do it right now.
Click to expand...


----------



## mossman381

Video getting the plow out and hooking it up.






Another quick video while I was testing the plow out. Having some fun editing my video.


----------



## mossman381




----------



## mossman381




----------



## mossman381




----------



## Triton2286

Did you put LEDs in the fog lamps?


----------



## mossman381

Triton2286;1679081 said:


> Did you put LEDs in the fog lamps?


No, I have hid's in them.


----------



## SilverLT2

Lookin good Moss Thumbs Up


----------



## Ant118

Hey moss did you do the cat fuel filter conversion. ?


----------



## mossman381

Ant118;1682226 said:


> Hey moss did you do the cat fuel filter conversion. ?


Yes I did.

First video of the year. We didn't get much snow but I still pushed a little.


----------



## durafish

More info on the hid drl please.


----------



## mossman381

durafish;1682349 said:


> More info on the hid drl please.


Those are led drl


----------



## dieseld

mossman381;1682355 said:


> Those are led drl


Are they plug and play? If so, got a PN for me? Please and thank you.


----------



## durafish

Oh Idk why I thought you said hid. I have less too just plug and play 3157 I think.


----------



## mossman381

dieseld;1682364 said:


> Are they plug and play? If so, got a PN for me? Please and thank you.


I bought a whole new set of lights when I went with black ones. They have led parking and drl. Should be able to easily find good led bulbs for factory drl if that is what you want.


----------



## Ant118

mossman381;1682347 said:


> Yes I did.
> 
> First video of the year. We didn't get much snow but I still pushed a little.


Hard to swap? I ordered the nicktane kit and rebuilt kit for the filter head. Also bought a airdog 150 and might upgrade those to cat filters as well. Do you notice anything since doing the CAT filter upgrade?


----------



## mossman381

Ant118;1683094 said:


> Hard to swap? I ordered the nicktane kit and rebuilt kit for the filter head. Also bought a airdog 150 and might upgrade those to cat filters as well. Do you notice anything since doing the CAT filter upgrade?


It wasn't bad. Hardest thing was getting it out. When I took it out I noticed my fuel hose didn't look the best so I went to the GM dealer to get new ones. They wanted $50 a piece for very very short hoses. Thankfully I needed them right then and they had to order them. I just went and got some fuel line from the auto parts store and used those coolant wire forms to make a bend in the line. So far it has worked good. Didn't really notice anything different about the truck after the filter change.

Here is the video I did on it. This was one of my early videos and I didn't say much


----------



## Ant118

mossman381;1683500 said:


> It wasn't bad. Hardest thing was getting it out. When I took it out I noticed my fuel hose didn't look the best so I went to the GM dealer to get new ones. They wanted $50 a piece for very very short hoses. Thankfully I needed them right then and they had to order them. I just went and got some fuel line from the auto parts store and used those coolant wire forms to make a bend in the line. So far it has worked good. Didn't really notice anything different about the truck after the filter change.
> 
> Here is the video I did on it. This was one of my early videos and I didn't say much


Thanks man much appricated. After looking on duramax forums and yours. Your dually has really motivated me to start restoring and modding my lb7 lol


----------



## mossman381

Ant118;1684023 said:


> Thanks man much appricated. After looking on duramax forums and yours. Your dually has really motivated me to start restoring and modding my lb7 lol


No problem. I probably should have my truck on one of those Duramax forums but it is hard to keep that many threads updated.


----------



## mossman381

A few pics from the other day.


----------



## mossman381

Another video


----------



## SilverLT2

Finally pics and a video xysport


----------



## mossman381

With doing mostly video now I don't take as many pics.


----------



## SilverLT2

mossman381;1689304 said:


> With doing mostly video now I don't take as many pics.


Ah I see I barely do any of both lol :laughing:


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1689333 said:


> Ah I see I barely do any of both lol :laughing:


That's ok, I do enough for the both of us


----------



## SilverLT2

mossman381;1689342 said:


> That's ok, I do enough for the both of us


This is true


----------



## mossman381




----------



## SilverLT2

Nice pics moss Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

New video


----------



## NBI Lawn

I had a pin fall out on a unimount I had.


----------



## mossman381

Some repairs to the dually. Having to jump start the truck every day.






Alternator removal






Idler pulleys, Oil Change and new Alternator






Night plowing video






Stacking some snow






And my latest problem. The window regulator






Enjoy guys


----------



## mossman381




----------



## mossman381




----------



## VolvoL60F

This is one of my all time favorite threads. Went through all 60+ pages, and it was exciting to see what was next. Awesome truck, and looking forward to more


----------



## mossman381

New video






And some cold starts after cleaning the battery connections and new alternator.


----------



## mossman381

VolvoL60F;1703304 said:


> This is one of my all time favorite threads. Went through all 60+ pages, and it was exciting to see what was next. Awesome truck, and looking forward to more


Thanks man, I have been watching your videos when I get time. Your dio's (I think that is what they are called) are really neat too. Must have taken a lot of time to do some of them.


----------



## SnowFakers

Man that's one sick looking truck!


----------



## LopatLT7495

I have read all 68 pages of your thread and i have to say that you have one sick truck and your fabrication skills and attention to detail is incredible! Also love the blacked out look my dually is all blacked out and i think they just look amazing that way. Nice work man i cant wait to see more. And happy new year!


----------



## scott3430

Love the new pics Mossman! Your truck is a BEAST!! wesport


----------



## Whiffyspark

Any regrets buying a truck at that mileage? I'm looking for something I can use to move equipment and maybe plow in the winter. I have other trucks to dd


----------



## mossman381

SnowFakers;1703318 said:


> Man that's one sick looking truck!


Thanks



LopatLT7495;1703409 said:


> I have read all 68 pages of your thread and i have to say that you have one sick truck and your fabrication skills and attention to detail is incredible! Also love the blacked out look my dually is all blacked out and i think they just look amazing that way. Nice work man i cant wait to see more. And happy new year!


Thanks, this is the first truck I have done the all black thing. I had had many other black trucks but used chrome on them. I am loving the all black.



scott3430;1703479 said:


> Love the new pics Mossman! Your truck is a BEAST!! wesport


Thanks man



Whiffyspark;1704014 said:


> Any regrets buying a truck at that mileage? I'm looking for something I can use to move equipment and maybe plow in the winter. I have other trucks to dd


Not really. The previous owner said the trans had 30k on a rebuild. I took the vin to the dealer to see if and when the injectors were replaced. I was shocked to find that the truck never had the injectors replaced. The truck was only at the dealer for tailgate straps and other small things. All you can really do is hope the seller is telling you the truth and give the truck a really good test drive. Bring a second person with you to listen and drive the truck. When I go to buy something I just figure the seller is lying about most stuff.


----------



## mossman381

New video, with a chase scene


----------



## VolvoL60F

mossman381;1703308 said:


> Thanks man, I have been watching your videos when I get time. Your dio's (I think that is what they are called) are really neat too. Must have taken a lot of time to do some of them.


No prob man, thanks for watching my videos. I've been watching yours a lot lately too, and I must say I enjoy them. Yeah dio's, or dioramas. They do take quite a bit of time, but it's fun to get into them. I don't know if you've seen this one yet:






I posted it on Plow Site a year ago, and everyone here seemed to enjoy it


----------



## scott3430

I like the chase scene 

Your dad's an old pro pushing with DARTH Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

VolvoL60F;1705072 said:


> No prob man, thanks for watching my videos. I've been watching yours a lot lately too, and I must say I enjoy them. Yeah dio's, or dioramas. They do take quite a bit of time, but it's fun to get into them. I don't know if you've seen this one yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted it on Plow Site a year ago, and everyone here seemed to enjoy it


Very cool. And is was shot at night too.



scott3430;1705299 said:


> I like the chase scene
> 
> Your dad's an old pro pushing with DARTH Thumbs Up


He did ok for not running my truck much. The handheld controller is something he is not use to.


----------



## DieselSlug

Great vids mossman!


----------



## mossman381

Couple more videos


----------



## mossman381




----------



## mossman381




----------



## thelettuceman

That picture above should be the new signature picture


----------



## mossman381

I think I have a better one in mind for that. Just need to edit it sometime.


----------



## RLS Landscaping

hey mossman, I just read through this whole thread and WOW, your attention to detail it just awesome. I originally started reading this thread because I saw some of your videos on youtube with your truck plowing. I also have a duramax cc long that I plow with and I just have a few questions for you. What did you do to the front end that it holds that plow so well? I saw you put in the cognito upper control arms and replaced the tie rods and pit arms. Do you use any ballast when plowing? Your truck rides so nice even with the plow up, and when you raise the plow off the ground the truck doesn't dip down much. Thanks for any feed back!
Rich


----------



## mossman381

RLS Landscaping;1726480 said:


> hey mossman, I just read through this whole thread and WOW, your attention to detail it just awesome. I originally started reading this thread because I saw some of your videos on youtube with your truck plowing. I also have a duramax cc long that I plow with and I just have a few questions for you. What did you do to the front end that it holds that plow so well? I saw you put in the cognito upper control arms and replaced the tie rods and pit arms. Do you use any ballast when plowing? Your truck rides so nice even with the plow up, and when you raise the plow off the ground the truck doesn't dip down much. Thanks for any feed back!
> Rich


Thanks Rich, I haven't done any special to the front end. The torsion bars are cranked almost all the way with the Cognito leveling kit. I have put a bunch of weights in the bed of the truck before but have not put anything in this year. Just haven't felt like putting them in. I am not sure if they put bigger torsion bars in the 1 tons or not.


----------



## RLS Landscaping

mossman381;1726728 said:


> Thanks Rich, I haven't done any special to the front end. The torsion bars are cranked almost all the way with the Cognito leveling kit. I have put a bunch of weights in the bed of the truck before but have not put anything in this year. Just haven't felt like putting them in. I am not sure if they put bigger torsion bars in the 1 tons or not.


How heavy would you think your plow is? I have a BOSS Power V so maybe its a little heavier hanging on the front end. I put about 1200 lbs in the back but from the sound of it you must not put anything close to that. My torsion bars can probably be cranked a couple more times but I think this summer I want to add the Cognito leveling kit to the front and put some blocks in the back because I like the rake of the truck now and when towing I want it to sit level. Did you put any blocks in the back?


----------



## mossman381

RLS Landscaping;1727257 said:


> How heavy would you think your plow is? I have a BOSS Power V so maybe its a little heavier hanging on the front end. I put about 1200 lbs in the back but from the sound of it you must not put anything close to that. My torsion bars can probably be cranked a couple more times but I think this summer I want to add the Cognito leveling kit to the front and put some blocks in the back because I like the rake of the truck now and when towing I want it to sit level. Did you put any blocks in the back?


Not sure about the weight of my plow. It is an old unimount that I made wings for it. I went a little overboard on the wings and made them to heavy. But I guess I don't have to worry about them bending  They add more weight than you would think. Also I have the ultramount to unimount adaptor because I have a ultramount on my truck. That thing is heavy. The adaptor also pushes the plow out 5" or so more than the standard way the plow usually mounts. With all the extras the plow has to be 800-900lbs. The weights I had in the back of my truck were around 500lbs. I had them behind the rear tires. I have no blocks in the rear but I do have airbags from my other truck I may install at some point.

New video


----------



## RLS Landscaping

mossman381;1727653 said:


> Not sure about the weight of my plow. It is an old unimount that I made wings for it. I went a little overboard on the wings and made them to heavy. But I guess I don't have to worry about them bending  They add more weight than you would think. Also I have the ultramount to unimount adaptor because I have a ultramount on my truck. That thing is heavy. The adaptor also pushes the plow out 5" or so more than the standard way the plow usually mounts. With all the extras the plow has to be 800-900lbs. The weights I had in the back of my truck were around 500lbs. I had them behind the rear tires. I have no blocks in the rear but I do have airbags from my other truck I may install at some point.


Always better to be safe then sorry with the wings since they are sticking off each end of the plow. With the way you have your plow hooked up with the two mounts I bet you have a lot more weight hanging on your front end then I do and your truck holds it really well. I will definitely be doing the Cognito leveling kit and replacing the tie rods and put arms. Then doing the steering braces. I never liked the way the from of my truck handled and once I put the plow on it, it just multiplied the issues. Thank you for your input, I have learned a lot reading through this thread. Keep up the awesome work and the videos are top notch!


----------



## NBI Lawn

What did you use to paint your plow? Looks as it's holding up really well for plowing gravel all the time.


----------



## NBI Lawn

What did you use to paint your plow? Looks as it's holding up really well for plowing gravel all the time.


----------



## mossman381

NBI Lawn;1728377 said:


> What did you use to paint your plow? Looks as it's holding up really well for plowing gravel all the time.


Rustoleum Industrial is what I used. The same stuff I used on my gooseneck. Really good stuff for being in a spray can.


----------



## mossman381

New video






And a teaser


----------



## Banksy

That's a sweet video. Looks like some light fluffy stuff.


----------



## dieselboy01

What are you running for wings on your plow?


----------



## mossman381

Banksy;1734889 said:


> That's a sweet video. Looks like some light fluffy stuff.


All of our snow has been like that. I love the fluffy snow but hate the temps we need to get it.


----------



## mossman381

dieselboy01;1734903 said:


> What are you running for wings on your plow?


I made my own set.


----------



## vlc

Awesome truck! I just picked up on 06 duramax and love it! What exhaust are you running on that? It sounds mean! I'm sure you mentioned it on one of these 69 pages, but the wife is getting mad at me for sitting on the couch reading this thread for so long


----------



## mossman381

vlc;1735236 said:


> Awesome truck! I just picked up on 06 duramax and love it! What exhaust are you running on that? It sounds mean! I'm sure you mentioned it on one of these 69 pages, but the wife is getting mad at me for sitting on the couch reading this thread for so long


Right now it is just a straight pipe on the factory exhaust. Looking to get a 4" or 5".

New video of a new toy for the Duramax. An OBD2 Bluetooth Connector.


----------



## scott3430

That's a neat connector and tablet. So your running straight pipe from the manifolds back?


----------



## mossman381

scott3430;1735366 said:


> That's a neat connector and tablet. So your running straight pipe from the manifolds back?


No, I cut out the muffler and welded in a straight pipe. So it is factory 3.5" pipe except the muffler. It really is not a straight pipe but that is a generic term for no muffler. My truck never had a cat.


----------



## 1978K20

Very cool program ! Thanks for sharing that info.


----------



## NBI Lawn

mossman381;1734869 said:


> And a teaser


I like it!


----------



## mossman381

I should be able to get it hooked up early next week. Then I am at the mercy of the snow gods for more snow to use it


----------



## dieselboy01

mossman381;1734906 said:


> I made my own set.


Do you have any close up pictures or a thread for your wings?


----------



## mossman381

dieselboy01;1735660 said:


> Do you have any close up pictures or a thread for your wings?


I made the wings before I was into Youtube so I don't have a build video. I do have some pics. That plow might be for sale shortly. After I get the Snowdogg mounted. 

There is a guy that wants me to do a video on them and I will be doing that shortly as well.


----------



## thelettuceman

Nice video MossMan.... I like the plow that's on your truck now ... So that means a new signature pix with the new plow ... right?


----------



## mossman381

thelettuceman;1735858 said:


> Nice video MossMan.... I like the plow that's on your truck now ... So that means a new signature pix with the new plow ... right?


Maybe, if we get enough snow. Most likely the snow will shut off now that I got a new plow. The plow I have now is a good plow. It is working great, but I have used it for the last 10-12 years now and it is time for something new. I got a great deal on this plow.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

put the western on your dads 04 dmax. And if you don't mind me asking how much was the new plow?


----------



## mossman381

XxChevy-HDxX;1736066 said:


> put the western on your dads 04 dmax. And if you don't mind me asking how much was the new plow?


Probably just going to sell it. I should be able to get at least $1500 for it with all the new parts and the wings. I got the Snowdogg for $3000. It has only been used this season. It came with a dodge mount and wiring. I found a mount on ebay for $190 and light adaptors for $30 because the dodge had different headlights. So I am into the plow about $3200 and I have a dodge mount that I can sell. I will probably put the ultra-mounts and wiring on my dads truck. Move the nighthawks on our other Western so he can hook up to that. We really don't need 3 plows. I have been plowing everything with my truck lately because the 90 hasn't been running very good. I need to get the Snowdogg mounted up and see how I like it before I decide anything.


----------



## mossman381

A look at the new plow.


----------



## dieselboy01

Thanks for the picture of the wings, they look great! I might just copy your setup if you don't mind.


----------



## mossman381

dieselboy01;1736505 said:


> Thanks for the picture of the wings, they look great! I might just copy your setup if you don't mind.


There are a few guys on here that have already copied it.


----------



## thelettuceman

What size screen is on that tablet in your truck?


----------



## mossman381

thelettuceman;1736576 said:


> What size screen is on that tablet in your truck?


It's a 10.1" tablet.


----------



## dieselboy01

mossman381;1736520 said:


> There are a few guys on here that have already copied it.


Can I trouble you for a picture of the front of the wings also?


----------



## mossman381

dieselboy01;1736852 said:


> Can I trouble you for a picture of the front of the wings also?


I am going to do a video for another guy in the next few days. I will show everything and how I did it them.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

mossman381;1736077 said:


> Probably just going to sell it. I should be able to get at least $1500 for it with all the new parts and the wings. I got the Snowdogg for $3000. It has only been used this season. It came with a dodge mount and wiring. I found a mount on ebay for $190 and light adaptors for $30 because the dodge had different headlights. So I am into the plow about $3200 and I have a dodge mount that I can sell. I will probably put the ultra-mounts and wiring on my dads truck. Move the nighthawks on our other Western so he can hook up to that. We really don't need 3 plows. I have been plowing everything with my truck lately because the 90 hasn't been running very good. I need to get the Snowdogg mounted up and see how I like it before I decide anything.


What I'd do is run the Dogg on your truck obviously, get rid of the 90 and its plow and put your plow, which is wider and in better condition, on your dads truck.


----------



## mossman381

2006Sierra1500;1737086 said:


> What I'd do is run the Dogg on your truck obviously, get rid of the 90 and its plow and put your plow, which is wider and in better condition, on your dads truck.


I don't think the other setup is worth much. The truck has just about had it and the plow is not that great either. Dads truck would just be a backup plow if something would happen to mine. Dad doesn't enjoy plowing as much as I do


----------



## MarkEagleUSA

mossman381;1737104 said:


> Dad doesn't enjoy plowing as much as I do


He would if he could drive Darth Dually!


----------



## mossman381

MarkEagleUSA;1739025 said:


> He would if he could drive Darth Dually!


You are probably right.


----------



## thelettuceman

M/M you need to share that truck with your father !!!


----------



## mossman381

thelettuceman;1739291 said:


> M/M you need to share that truck with your father !!!


He has been getting to drive it some. I am going to put my Western mounts and harness on his truck so he can have the same amount of fun I am having.


----------



## mossman381

New video plowing the dikes on the cranberry marsh.






Ride along plowing my most hated driveway and my thoughts on it 






Video of my wings I made for the Western. Up close look.






And back to the Snowdogg. Painting the deflectors.


----------



## I HATE RUST

well there gos hour  Geat stuff as usual


----------



## thelettuceman

I HATE RUST;1744030 said:


> well there gos hour  Geat stuff as usual


X2 and I HATE RUST ... like that user name !!!


----------



## mossman381

Thanks guys. Here is another video to pass another 30 minutes 

Installing the Snowdogg on the 02.


----------



## SnowFakers

mossman381;1744320 said:


> Thanks guys. Here is another video to pass another 30 minutes
> 
> Installing the Snowdogg on the 02.


Nice video!! now lets see it plowin!


----------



## mossman381

I will have some video up soon. I installed my plow on dads truck so I installed 2 plows in 3 days. Plus had to deal with some snow and getting use to the v plow so I don't look like an idiot running it.


----------



## xgiovannix12

mossman381;1744768 said:


> I will have some video up soon. I installed my plow on dads truck so I installed 2 plows in 3 days. Plus had to deal with some snow and getting use to the v plow so I don't look like an idiot running it.


cant wait to see it in action.


----------



## SilverLT2

Nice videos Moss its about time u got a V plow for that thing Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

I will give you guys a sneak peak I guess.


----------



## mossman381

Dads truck with my Western on it.


----------



## bcramblit

How many ton of rock does it take to resurface those ***** in the spring. Looks like a lot! Awesome videos and scenery!


----------



## mossman381

bcramblit;1745129 said:


> How many ton of rock does it take to resurface those ***** in the spring. Looks like a lot! Awesome videos and scenery!


Thanks, none of the dikes are finished so we don't do anything to them but fill in washouts. They need to be leveled and shaped yet. Then a ditch dug around all the cranberry beds. Pond still needs to be dug out too.


----------



## dieselboy01

Thanks for the video of the wings, that answered a lot of questions!!

Congrats on the new plow!! I hope it works as good as it looks!!


----------



## mossman381

dieselboy01;1745459 said:


> Thanks for the video of the wings, that answered a lot of questions!!
> 
> Congrats on the new plow!! I hope it works as good as it looks!!


No problem

New video of the Snowdoggs first run.


----------



## Whiffyspark

You don't have to be in full scoop all the time. If you let it out a little bit it will carry more volume before spilling out

And dog leg it when Youre windrowing that prevents spill off 

Nice plow though I want one


----------



## SilverLT2

That dogg looks good Moss Thumbs Up......and that old western looks nice on the old mans truck too


----------



## thelettuceman

No Time Wasted With A New Signature Picture. Looks Good!!!... make that Awesome!!!


----------



## mossman381

Whiffyspark;1745802 said:


> You don't have to be in full scoop all the time. If you let it out a little bit it will carry more volume before spilling out
> 
> And dog leg it when Youre windrowing that prevents spill off
> 
> Nice plow though I want one


I appreciate the advise but I have been plowing a long time. This is my first v plow so I will have a learning curve.



SilverLT2;1745898 said:


> That dogg looks good Moss Thumbs Up......and that old western looks nice on the old mans truck too


Thanks, I know he was having fun plowing.



thelettuceman;1745900 said:


> No Time Wasted With A New Signature Picture. Looks Good!!!... make that Awesome!!!


Thank you sir


----------



## mossman381




----------



## Whiffyspark

I know it's your first v plow Thats why I was giving you advice. Some things you'll never know unless someone tells you. Lol


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Man that thing looks like it stacks really well


----------



## scott3430

Congrats on your new V, I know you wanted one for a while. Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

Video installing my old Western on dads 04






Video of me and dad plowing






And some pics


----------



## scott3430

Nice pair of Duramax's!


----------



## dieselboy01

That black dually with a stainless blade looks like the perfect match! Sick looking combo!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Darth looks like its about to eat babies.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Love the v on the dually. The 2500? with the red plow looks nice too though.


----------



## mossman381

scott3430;1749462 said:


> Nice pair of Duramax's!


Thanks



dieselboy01;1749702 said:


> That black dually with a stainless blade looks like the perfect match! Sick looking combo!


Thanks, need to get some better pics.



2006Sierra1500;1749773 said:


> Darth looks like its about to eat babies.


It is........snow babies 



kawasaki guy;1749836 said:


> Love the v on the dually. The 2500? with the red plow looks nice too though.


Thanks, dads truck is an 04 2500HD.


----------



## mossman381

Last video on the wiring of the Snowdogg. Also got the straight mode to work.


----------



## Deerewashed

wow, looking back i cant believe this started out as a $9000 truck. quite unbelievable where your at now. mind if i ask you how much you think you are into this truck overall to date? excluding the damage from the deer a while back.


----------



## Camo04HD

Great looking truck. I've read all 72 pages. I like the new plow. In your last video you said you are going to put HID's in the high beams. Are you going to put them in the low beams also?


----------



## mossman381

Deerewashed;1753990 said:


> wow, looking back i cant believe this started out as a $9000 truck. quite unbelievable where your at now. mind if i ask you how much you think you are into this truck overall to date? excluding the damage from the deer a while back.


I am not sure what I have in the truck as of now. The most expensive thing was the tires and rear spacers. I think that cost me $1900 or so. It really has been more my time than money. If I had a pocket full of money Darth Dually would have a twin turbo setup already 



Camo04HD;1755002 said:


> Great looking truck. I've read all 72 pages. I like the new plow. In your last video you said you are going to put HID's in the high beams. Are you going to put them in the low beams also?


Probably just the high beams. I am not sure there is enough room for one ballast. Finding room for 2 ballasts might be a challenge. Might also be to warm in the housing for the ballast. I will only know by giving it a try. Now that I adjusted them low beams are pretty good. Even the high beams are decent now.


----------



## mossman381

And the last of my video with the Western on the dually.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

The transformation this truck has undergone is amazing. It started as this...










And its turned into this










Simply an amazing job on this truck.


----------



## mossman381

Couple new videos. First one is my first impressions of the Snowdogg after some plowing time.






And new cutting edges for the Snowdogg.


----------



## mossman381




----------



## BlueRam2500

Looks so much better with the V plow Moss. I admire your work!


----------



## mossman381

BlueRam2500;1758053 said:


> Looks so much better with the V plow Moss. I admire your work!


Thanks


----------



## mossman381

New video


----------



## GMCHD plower

Question, seems like you guys plow a ton of space, do you need it for turning rigs around or for something else?


----------



## mossman381

GMCHD plower;1764687 said:


> Question, seems like you guys plow a ton of space, do you need it for turning rigs around or for something else?


It is so the semi can get to our moss. There are places that are getting tight with all the snow we have.


----------



## NBI Lawn

You*'re* Watching 

Like the new intro!


----------



## mossman381

NBI Lawn;1765031 said:


> You*'re* Watching
> 
> Like the new intro!


Guess I'll have to change that. Me english no so good


----------



## MarkEagleUSA

mossman381;1765708 said:


> Me english no so good


With a truck like that, who cares? Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

Video making my own shoe kit. Run into a problem. Looks to me that trip edge plows might not be able to run shoes. Nobody out there has run shoes on a trip edge?


----------



## mossman381

Some pics showing what is happening to the trip edge. When I leave the shop the shoes are on the ground. You can see it is full of snow and not coming back all the way.


----------



## Camo04HD

If you don't mind the snow in between the trip edge and the mold board you could move the shoe mount to the mold board. That way the shoes will always be on the ground even when the edge trips.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Shame he did such a nice job on it.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

mossman381;1767594 said:


> Video making my own shoe kit. Run into a problem. Looks to me that trip edge plows might not be able to run shoes. Nobody out there has run shoes on a trip edge?


I know people who run shoes on Fisher plows so it is possible


----------



## mossman381

2006Sierra1500;1768713 said:


> I know people who run shoes on Fisher plows so it is possible


Can you ask them how it works for them?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

mossman381;1768856 said:


> Can you ask them how it works for them?


No problem. I wish I could speak from personal experience but I've always taken the shoes off


----------



## NBI Lawn

I dont think shoes really work on that style trip. I hear rocks can get lodged in them as well.


----------



## gtrzfan

Wonder what adding a shoe to the center section would do for you? Great work by the way!


----------



## mossman381

NBI Lawn;1768993 said:


> I dont think shoes really work on that style trip. I hear rocks can get lodged in them as well.


I don't think shoes will work if they are attached to the trip edge. Wish I knew that before I made mine. :realmad:



gtrzfan;1769153 said:


> Wonder what adding a shoe to the center section would do for you? Great work by the way!


Don't know. The new Boss DXT has 4 shoes. 2 on each wing.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Fisher shoes always seem to work and they are attached to the base angle. I don't run shoes, and the guys that do that I know don't have issues. I guess its just a different trip design


----------



## PWW

I have shoes on my MVP and don't have that problem have you checked the trip springs for adjustment


----------



## mossman381

I guess checking the trip springs will be the next thing. It does make sense that the blade would trip a lot if the springs are not tight enough.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

mossman381;1770165 said:


> I guess checking the trip springs will be the next thing. It does make sense that the blade would trip a lot if the springs are not tight enough.


Just don't tighten them too much...then you'll hit something, end up with teeth in the steering wheel and a dent in the windshield with an optional concussion.


----------



## mossman381

2006Sierra1500;1770167 said:


> Just don't tighten them too much...then you'll hit something, end up with teeth in the steering wheel and a dent in the windshield with an optional concussion.


I am going to look at the manual online and adjust it how they say. I sure hope that works.


----------



## Nritland

mossman381;1767594 said:


> Video making my own shoe kit. Run into a problem. Looks to me that trip edge plows might not be able to run shoes. Nobody out there has run shoes on a trip edge?


I have a Fischer Xv2 with a trip edge. I put the factory shoes on mine because all I plow are farmsteads and the plow seems to float over and ride smoother over the gravel better with them. 
I will mention that on my plow the shoes are tucked up right next to the cutting edge and right under the pivot point of the trip edge. With the shoe being further back on yours it might be making it trip more when you go over a bump or just the weight of the plow might pry on that cutting edge. On mine all the pressure from the shoe is just pressing straight up on the pivot point of the trip edge. With yours being set back a little further it could be acting like a lever and the pressure on the shoes are prying that trip edge back. Just my thoughts on what your seeing.

Edit- Forgot to mention I love your videos and your plow truck very nice!


----------



## mossman381

Nritland;1770555 said:


> I have a Fischer Xv2 with a trip edge. I put the factory shoes on mine because all I plow are farmsteads and the plow seems to float over and ride smoother over the gravel better with them.
> I will mention that on my plow the shoes are tucked up right next to the cutting edge and right under the pivot point of the trip edge. With the shoe being further back on yours it might be making it trip more when you go over a bump or just the weight of the plow might pry on that cutting edge. On mine all the pressure from the shoe is just pressing straight up on the pivot point of the trip edge. With yours being set back a little further it could be acting like a lever and the pressure on the shoes are prying that trip edge back. Just my thoughts on what your seeing.
> 
> Edit- Forgot to mention I love your videos and your plow truck very nice!


You make some good points. I made them that far back because that is how Snowdogg and Western make their shoe kits. Could you snap a pic of your plow trip edge after you are done plowing? I would like to see if you have any snow buildup.


----------



## Nritland

mossman381;1770679 said:


> You make some good points. I made them that far back because that is how Snowdogg and Western make their shoe kits. Could you snap a pic of your plow trip edge after you are done plowing? I would like to see if you have any snow buildup.


Sure thing! Sounds like we are going to get some snow tonight so hopefully I can grab pictures tomorrow for ya.


----------



## mossman381

Nritland;1770684 said:


> Sure thing! Sounds like we are going to get some snow tonight so hopefully I can grab pictures tomorrow for ya.


That would be awesome. I am going to check the adjustment on the trip springs as soon as I can.


----------



## dieselboy01

Nice job on the shoes! I hope you get it all figured out, I wouldn't have thought about snow and garbage getting caught in the trip edge either.


----------



## mossman381

dieselboy01;1771029 said:


> Nice job on the shoes! I hope you get it all figured out, I wouldn't have thought about snow and garbage getting caught in the trip edge either.


Thanks, guess I should have looked at it before making the shoes.

Video unhooking the plow for the first time.


----------



## mossman381

And a pic of the trip edge without snow packed in it.



With snow packed in it.


----------



## Nritland

Here are those pictures Mossman.

Don't beat me down too much for the frozen snow wedge between the shoe and cutting edge. I didn't have room for it in the shop after the last snow.

I took these pictures after moving 3 inches of snow at dads place that we just received Monday night. There is some snow stuck between the plow and cutting edge but not a lot. The amount of snow stuck in the trip edge about normal. It never gets worse than that. Even with the snow stuck in there the shoes still ride on the ground.





































Also I will try and grab some better pictures of how the shoe's attach to the trip edge tonight since the plow is in the heated shop and the snow is melted off of it.


----------



## mossman381

The one side does have some snow buildup. But the shoes are so close to the cutting edge that probably doesn't effect them much. Interesting. What temps did you have during your plowing?


----------



## mossman381

Couple new videos. First one is a ride along with my favorite driveway.






Then more plowing with the Snowdogg pushing some wet snow.


----------



## Nritland

mossman381;1773596 said:


> The one side does have some snow buildup. But the shoes are so close to the cutting edge that probably doesn't effect them much. Interesting. What temps did you have during your plowing?


The temp here while plowing has been -10 to 5 degrees. I was able to get some better pictures of the shoe mount as well.

This first picture show how the shoe sits compared to the pivot point really well.





































You will notice in some of the pictures that the shoe looks like hanging below the cutting edge a ways. when the plow is on the ground it actually barely sticks past the edge.... maybe a 1/4 inch past.


----------



## mossman381

Nritland;1776897 said:


> The temp here while plowing has been -10 to 5 degrees. I was able to get some better pictures of the shoe mount as well.
> 
> This first picture show how the shoe sits compared to the pivot point really well.
> 
> You will notice in some of the pictures that the shoe looks like hanging below the cutting edge a ways. when the plow is on the ground it actually barely sticks past the edge.... maybe a 1/4 inch past.


I am going to tighten up my trip springs and see what that does.

Video of the how the controller works on the Snowdogg.


----------



## mossman381

Video to follow the pics soon


----------



## mossman381

Video going through a deep packed drift.


----------



## mossman381

Probably the last plowing video of the year.


----------



## mossman381

Did some work to my 98 S10. I call it Mini Me. Making it a mini version of Darth Dually. Some pics







A before pic



A before and after video. If you want to see more of it check out my Youtube channel.


----------



## dieselboy01

mossman381;1803726 said:


> Did some work to my 98 S10. I call it Mini Me. Making it a mini version of Darth Dually. Some pics


I vote for a dually S10!


----------



## mossman381

dieselboy01;1803727 said:


> I vote for a dually S10!


I am not going that far into it. It might get a v8 if I keep it that long.


----------



## thelettuceman

What are the plans for the S10?


----------



## mossman381

thelettuceman;1803734 said:


> What are the plans for the S10?


It is pretty much done for now. I need new shocks, front end alignment, warped rotor in front, new tailgate, maybe cowl hood, v8 someday.

I need to bedliner the bottom part because of peeling paint but the truck is really solid. Maybe a custom back rack for it.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

Looks good Mossman I really enjoyed the series and I think it turned out great! 
How long do you plan on keeping the truck for?
Lots of landscapers and construction workers around me are turning to the smaller trucks more and more and parking their big trucks when they are not needed. Gas prices are already up 7 cents from where they were this time last year. And with the price of diesel higher than gasoline my boss has purchased more gas trucks in the last 5 years than he ever has his whole life.


----------



## mossman381

ScubaSteve728;1803796 said:


> Looks good Mossman I really enjoyed the series and I think it turned out great!
> How long do you plan on keeping the truck for?
> Lots of landscapers and construction workers around me are turning to the smaller trucks more and more and parking their big trucks when they are not needed. Gas prices are already up 7 cents from where they were this time last year. And with the price of diesel higher than gasoline my boss has purchased more gas trucks in the last 5 years than he ever has his whole life.


Thanks, I plan to keep it awhile. Maybe a long while  But life happens and plans change so I will just have to see. I didn't get the truck for fuel mileage but more for having a small truck to do short runs and walk the dogs. And keep the miles off the big dually. Parts for the dually are expensive. Parts for the s10 are pretty cheap. A quick run to the store in the s10 is a lot easier than taking the big dually. I will tell you the dually is a way better built truck than the s10 by a lot


----------



## mossman381

Couple new videos.

Water pump started leaking. So this is the removal.






And steering box removal.






And this is not a video of the dually but how I smoke my lights. Thought some of you would be interested.


----------



## mossman381

More videos

Steering box install






Block heater replacement






Water pump install






Bleeding the power steering and coolant






And finally the belt tensioner






I have also gotten a pretty good offer on my truck but not sure I can let it go. I had a goal in mind of what I wanted to do with it and have not gotten there yet.


----------



## mossman381

A pic just in case you guys have forgotten what the truck looks like 



And a new addition


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Just watched the tuner video, looks like it works great! And I saw the Snowdogg mount on the truck in the picture above and went "Huh?" for a second until I remembered you replaced the Western.


----------



## mossman381

Should have gotten the programmer a long time ago. I hate that plow mount. Working on that 

And the video of the install of the programmer.


----------



## mossman381

Using the trans relearn with the Edge Programmer. Really helped the shifting. And a sneak peek at what is coming.






And the dually getting a different look.


----------



## thelettuceman

Watched the head light install video ..... nice work on your part !!!!


----------



## Kid-Dmax

trucks lookin' great man, i wanna paint the front end on my truck. but i gotta pay someone to do cab corners and rockers first. how has your success been painting yourself without a booth?


----------



## mossman381

Kid-Dmax;1824119 said:


> trucks lookin' great man, i wanna paint the front end on my truck. but i gotta pay someone to do cab corners and rockers first. how has your success been painting yourself without a booth?


I have had pretty good success painting without a booth. Prep is the key. You get more trash in the clear without a booth but you can buff that out. My bumpers are going to 2 years being painted. Yeah they have some chips and scuffs where the plastic rubs them. Not much you can do about that if you use your truck. I had some problems with the grill. Not sure if I got contamination of what on it but it was starting to crack the clear.

Video installing the smoked headlights and taillights






And painting my grill black


----------



## mossman381

Repairing and painting the bumper cap.






Pics of the whole front end done.


----------



## mossman381




----------



## scott3430

I like the look MM!


----------



## mossman381

Sold the Snowdogg last week. I still have a truck mount for a 2001-2010 2500/3500 GM truck. And a Dodge truck mount 94-01 2500/3500. Not sure on the years for the Dodge mount. Mounts should work for Snowdoggs heavy duty plows. I will sell the mounts for $200. PM me if interested.


I will be getting a new plow. Only thing I will say right now is it will be red


----------



## thelettuceman

Wait ... you just put the snow dog on!!! What's up with selling it ???


----------



## mossman381

After looking at the mount all summer I couldn't stand it anymore.


----------



## SnowFakers

Is a boss in your future?


----------



## mercer_me

mossman381;1837619 said:


> I will be getting a new plow. Only thing I will say right now is it will be red.
> 
> After looking at the mount all summer I couldn't stand it anymore.


I'm guessing you're going with a Western so you can take the mount off in the Summer?


----------



## mossman381

SnowFakers;1837777 said:


> Is a boss in your future?





mercer_me;1838069 said:


> I'm guessing you're going with a Western so you can take the mount off in the Summer?


I don't want to say anything until I know for sure. I should know soon. I will let you guys know asap.


----------



## VolvoL60F

Aw man, I loved that SnowDogg! But looking forward too seeing what you'll get for a new plow


----------



## mossman381

VolvoL60F;1838537 said:


> Aw man, I loved that SnowDogg! But looking forward too seeing what you'll get for a new plow


I think you are going to like the new plow


----------



## xgiovannix12

stainless western


----------



## mossman381

xgiovannix12;1838567 said:


> stainless western


Not stainless. I should have more details tomorrow


----------



## NBI Lawn

mossman381;1838598 said:


> Not stainless. I should have more details tomorrow


You're having one done all black!?!?


----------



## mossman381

No not a black plow. It would be cool if they made one. John Deere has some gators in black now. They call them the midnight limited edition. I have some pics for you guys.


----------



## mercer_me

mossman381;1839198 said:


> No not a black plow. It would be cool if they made one. John Deere has some gators in black now. They call them the midnight limited edition. I have some pics for you guys.


I had a feeling you were going to go with Western when you said you was sick of looking at the mounts. I'm really looking forward to seeing pictures of the plow installed on the truck.


----------



## mossman381

mercer_me;1839235 said:


> I had a feeling you were going to go with Western when you said you was sick of looking at the mounts. I'm really looking forward to seeing pictures of the plow installed on the truck.


Not sure when I will get to install it. I hope soon. We have so much work to get done before it gets cold. I am very very excited to get this plow put together. I couldn't stop smiling all day thinking about it.


----------



## xgiovannix12

so are you going to tell us what plow you got?


----------



## mercer_me

mossman381;1839242 said:


> Not sure when I will get to install it. I hope soon. We have so much work to get done before it gets cold. I am very very excited to get this plow put together. I couldn't stop smiling all day thinking about it.


I know exactly how you feel. I can't wait to get my new plow installed. Can you at least tell all of us that are anxiously waiting what size and model you bought?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That's just a tease? What's under there? 9'6" MVP 3?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1839274 said:


> That's just a tease? What's under there? 9'6" MVP 3?


The brown box appears to be wing kit for the MVP3.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1839295 said:


> The brown box appears to be wing kit for the MVP3.


Good call.

Welcome back mossman!


----------



## mossman381

Pushin 2 Please;1839274 said:


> That's just a tease? What's under there? 9'6" MVP 3?


Ding ding ding, we have a winner


----------



## NBI Lawn

Ahh...I want one.


----------



## mossman381

NBI Lawn;1839415 said:


> Ahh...I want one.


I can't wait to get it out of the crates. The fork lift is not at the shop so I can't get them off the trailer.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

mossman381;1839400 said:


> Ding ding ding, we have a winner


Cant wait to see more pictures and videos! Thumbs Up


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I saw the video on youtube but i keep it a secret


----------



## mossman381

PLOWMAN45;1840462 said:


> I saw the video on youtube but i keep it a secret


Not a secret anymore 

For anybody that has not seen it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The wing box gave it away. You'll love the new MVP3. I ordered another new in SS.


----------



## mossman381

I got a quote on a stainless 9'6". It was like $900 more. So I went with wings instead. I like the Western red. I figure that in 3 years if I want to get the stainless skins I can.


I can't wait for the snow. I can't believe I just said that


----------



## scott3430

MM - congrats on your new Western, I bet it will be a lot better plow then the snowdog. 

The weather up by me has been cool and rainy - wed-fri. 3 days of rain!


----------



## NBI Lawn

Come on Moss!


----------



## mossman381

NBI Lawn;1842296 said:


> Come on Moss!


Haven't had time to put the plow together.


----------



## Banksy

How many times can you change plow brands before the front of the truck frame becomes swish cheese with bolt holes?


----------



## Banksy

Now that I think about it, you had an Ultramount before so just bolt it back up again.


----------



## mossman381

Banksy;1842416 said:


> How many times can you change plow brands before the front of the truck frame becomes swish cheese with bolt holes?


You don't drill any holes for a snow plow mount. Not any that I have installed. They all use the same mount locations. The tow hook mounts and one bigger hole in the front cross member. I might have a video of the mount install up tomorrow. If you watch my Snowdogg install video I show how that mounts up.


----------



## mossman381

Got some stuff installed on the truck.

Video of the truck mount.






Video of the truck side wiring.






And a video hauling the Waldon to the shop to put my plow together.






And a pic just because


----------



## Banksy

mossman381;1842534 said:


> You don't drill any holes for a snow plow mount. Not any that I have installed. They all use the same mount locations. The tow hook mounts and one bigger hole in the front cross member. I might have a video of the mount install up tomorrow. If you watch my Snowdogg install video I show how that mounts up.


I've installed a Meyer EZ mount, Fisher MM, and Fisher Speedcasts. All of them required holes drilled. Some factory holes were used but for example my Dodge required at least 4 or maybe 6 holes drilled for a Fisher MM.

Can't wait to see the new Western in action.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Dodge is the only one I've had to drill


----------



## pipelayer

i used to install fisher, and with the meyer i know for a fact there are two holes drilled, and the fisher minute mounts all require holes to be drilled, chevy required the least, one on each frame rail i believe.


----------



## pipelayer

regardless, im curious to see how that plow works out man, im sure its a beast! i really want an XV2, but that seems a ways away, there seems to be no western dealers near me to justify owning one, at least close enough where i can go get in stock parts, so i stayed fisher. oddly enough, youd think theyd support all DDs brands. i just want to see some pictures of that thing in action lol


----------



## mossman381

Banksy;1845149 said:


> I've installed a Meyer EZ mount, Fisher MM, and Fisher Speedcasts. All of them required holes drilled. Some factory holes were used but for example my Dodge required at least 4 or maybe 6 holes drilled for a Fisher MM.
> 
> Can't wait to see the new Western in action.


I am glad I didn't get a Meyer or Fisher 



Whiffyspark;1845152 said:


> Dodge is the only one I've had to drill


I am glad I am not a Dodge guy 



pipelayer;1845382 said:


> i used to install fisher, and with the meyer i know for a fact there are two holes drilled, and the fisher minute mounts all require holes to be drilled, chevy required the least, one on each frame rail i believe.





pipelayer;1845383 said:


> regardless, im curious to see how that plow works out man, im sure its a beast! i really want an XV2, but that seems a ways away, there seems to be no western dealers near me to justify owning one, at least close enough where i can go get in stock parts, so i stayed fisher. oddly enough, youd think theyd support all DDs brands. i just want to see some pictures of that thing in action lol


I have Western dealers all around me. I didn't even look for a Fisher dealer. When I sold my Snowdogg I was looking to get a used MVP3 or a Boss VXT. I really had no idea I was going to be able to get a brand new MVP3. I should have it mounted on the truck this week.


----------



## pipelayer

mossman381;1845399 said:


> I am glad I didn't get a Meyer or Fisher
> 
> I am glad I am not a Dodge guy
> 
> I have Western dealers all around me. I didn't even look for a Fisher dealer. When I sold my Snowdogg I was looking to get a used MVP3 or a Boss VXT. I really had no idea I was going to be able to get a brand new MVP3. I should have it mounted on the truck this week.


seems to be more common out west, those western dealers but, im always curious to see the stuff i never tried at work, because with anything, theres so many options and variables and preferences. i figured youd end up with a western after that uni/ultra mount. i wanna see that thing in action, hopefully i can get its fisher counterpart at the start of next season. with all the installs i did, the XV2 was tops. fast, and just so bad ass looking, so im sure this MVP3 is gonna kick some serious ass. i also have the not so juiced up version of your truck, my 02 LB7, its my 3rd lb7 and i love it. it does however need a facelift which may or may not have been influenced by yours..


----------



## mossman381




----------



## mossman381

pipelayer;1845415 said:


> seems to be more common out west, those western dealers but, im always curious to see the stuff i never tried at work, because with anything, theres so many options and variables and preferences. i figured youd end up with a western after that uni/ultra mount. i wanna see that thing in action, hopefully i can get its fisher counterpart at the start of next season. with all the installs i did, the XV2 was tops. fast, and just so bad ass looking, so im sure this MVP3 is gonna kick some serious ass. i also have the not so juiced up version of your truck, my 02 LB7, its my 3rd lb7 and i love it. it does however need a facelift which may or may not have been influenced by yours..


I love my LB7. They have their issues but having no emissions is great. My dream is to twin turbo mine


----------



## pipelayer

yeah theyre awesome. mine will see a facelift come spring, this winter itll have hideaways, and maybe a lightbar, itll push my straight blade If I need it to. I came across a killer deal on an f350 with the 7.3 so my lb7 doesn't have to get the piss beat out of it. plow looks awesome so far. are those full trip?


----------



## nicks_xj

Hey mossman381 do you think that snowdogg mount will work on a 02 tahoe


----------



## Ray

Mossman381 I'm like you kick'n the Dogg to the curb. I ended up getting a Boss DXT, paid about $500 less then I could have gotten a Western MVP. Still waiting for my VXF to come back from the shop so I can sell it. Been in for warratny work for the last 8 months, and still nothing. Good luck with the Western!


----------



## scott3430

Excited for install pics of your new MVP!


----------



## mossman381

pipelayer;1846151 said:


> yeah theyre awesome. mine will see a facelift come spring, this winter itll have hideaways, and maybe a lightbar, itll push my straight blade If I need it to. I came across a killer deal on an f350 with the 7.3 so my lb7 doesn't have to get the piss beat out of it. plow looks awesome so far. are those full trip?


I am not worried about working my truck. That is what they are for. I have pretty much replaced everything on the front end so it is good for another 200k. The Western MVP3 is just a trip edge.



nicks_xj;1846158 said:


> Hey mossman381 do you think that snowdogg mount will work on a 02 tahoe


No, the mount will not work on a 1500.



Ray;1846166 said:


> Mossman381 I'm like you kick'n the Dogg to the curb. I ended up getting a Boss DXT, paid about $500 less then I could have gotten a Western MVP. Still waiting for my VXF to come back from the shop so I can sell it. Been in for warratny work for the last 8 months, and still nothing. Good luck with the Western!


I almost bought a lightly used stainless DXT but don't like the 9'2" and I really am a Western guy.



scott3430;1846208 said:


> Excited for install pics of your new MVP!


It is getting close to being assembled. Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381




----------



## pipelayer

so it being trip edge, its pretty much an xv2 for the most part, with differences of course. the wiring and hydraulics are the same no? and that rig looks so badass. I blacked out my first lb7 the same way. wish I knew how to share a picture or something on here lol sorry for the derailment, carry on.


----------



## Whiffyspark

pipelayer;1847112 said:


> so it being trip edge, its pretty much an xv2 for the most part, with differences of course. the wiring and hydraulics are the same no? and that rig looks so badass. I blacked out my first lb7 the same way. wish I knew how to share a picture or something on here lol sorry for the derailment, carry on.


Same thing different mounting system


----------



## mossman381

pipelayer;1847112 said:


> so it being trip edge, its pretty much an xv2 for the most part, with differences of course. the wiring and hydraulics are the same no? and that rig looks so badass. I blacked out my first lb7 the same way. wish I knew how to share a picture or something on here lol sorry for the derailment, carry on.


I believe they are the same plow and wiring but have a different truck mount. You can PM me and I can give you my email.

Video of the plow assembly


----------



## dodgegmc1213

new plow looks awesome Mossman...that video was hilarious going real fast.


----------



## mossman381

dodgegmc1213;1847301 said:


> new plow looks awesome Mossman...that video was hilarious going real fast.


You should have seen it real time


----------



## dodgegmc1213

mossman381;1847325 said:


> You should have seen it real time


I can only imagine lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Love the plow. Love the updates. Thanks, keep them coming!


----------



## mossman381

dodgegmc1213;1847330 said:


> I can only imagine lol


It actually went pretty smooth for putting my first v plow together. Those wings are heavy suckers.


----------



## mossman381

Video installing the lights


----------



## thelettuceman

Sweet install


----------



## mercer_me

The new plow looks great on the truck. I'm surprised you didn't go with stainless, since the Snow Dogg was stainless. I have nothing against Snow Dogg but, I think the Western MVP3 and Fisher XV2 are better plows.


----------



## gallihersnow

Is that your Camaro?


----------



## mossman381

thelettuceman;1849082 said:


> Sweet install


Thanks



mercer_me;1849084 said:


> The new plow looks great on the truck. I'm surprised you didn't go with stainless, since the Snow Dogg was stainless. I have nothing against Snow Dogg but, I think the Western MVP3 and Fisher XV2 are better plows.


Stainless was about $900 more. The steel with wings was a little cheaper than just the stainless. I like the Western red. I can buy the stainless skins in a few years if I get sick of the red. I will let you know how it compares to the Snowdogg.



gallihersnow;1849094 said:


> Is that your Camaro?


That is dads 70 Camaro.


----------



## xgiovannix12

mossman381;1849062 said:


> Video installing the lights


LET IT SNOW Mossmans ready Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

xgiovannix12;1849162 said:


> LET IT SNOW Mossmans ready Thumbs Up


Knowing my luck it will not snow. My fingers and toes are crossed


----------



## xgiovannix12

we had our 1st flakes today


----------



## mossman381

xgiovannix12;1849213 said:


> we had our 1st flakes today


Last year we had snow in Oct. I believe. It didn't stick but it was coming down. Nothing here so far


----------



## nicks_xj

Hey mossman where do you get your hid kits from ?


----------



## mossman381

nicks_xj;1850019 said:


> Hey mossman where do you get your hid kits from ?


I have gotten my stuff from DDM Tuning

http://www.ddmtuning.com/Product-Categories/HID-Kits-and-Components


----------



## SilverLT2

WOW........Ive missed a lot on here lately Moss that is one badass plowThumbs Up glad to see u came to your scenes and got rid of that dogg lol


----------



## mossman381

SilverLT2;1850467 said:


> WOW........Ive missed a lot on here lately Moss that is one badass plowThumbs Up glad to see u came to your scenes and got rid of that dogg lol


Glad to be back in the Western club


----------



## mossman381

Video on bleeding air out of my MVP3.






Video on installing my wings.






And some pics of everything done. I have to say the plow is massive. Can you say Timbrens


----------



## SnowFakers

Dang!!!!! Such a nice rig moss!


----------



## SilverLT2

might want some front air bags lol


----------



## mossman381

SnowFakers;1850551 said:


> Dang!!!!! Such a nice rig moss!


Thanks man.



SilverLT2;1850556 said:


> might want some front air bags lol


The truck handles the plow without the wings pretty good. Add the wings in scoop mode and it really pulls it down. Probably going with Timbrens. I know Firestone makes air shocks but I don't want to spend that kind of money.


----------



## cet

Truck looks great.
Did you paint the wings? Do they mount the same as the MVP Plus? If so you might want to reinforce them.


----------



## mossman381

cet;1850568 said:


> Truck looks great.
> Did you paint the wings? Do they mount the same as the MVP Plus? If so you might want to reinforce them.


Not sure if they are the same or not. Never seen the MVP Plus wings. They look pretty beefy to me. I have a video on them.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

cet;1850568 said:


> Truck looks great.
> Did you paint the wings? Do they mount the same as the MVP Plus? If so you might want to reinforce them.


I had zero problems, and they are heavy. They mount much differently than previous models


----------



## 1olddogtwo

mossman381;1850596 said:


> Not sure if they are the same or not. Never seen the MVP Plus wings. They look pretty beefy to me. I have a video on them.


Looking good, thanks for taking the time to post videos.


----------



## ultimate plow

Cool man. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mossman381

1olddogtwo;1850597 said:


> I had zero problems, and they are heavy. They mount much differently than previous models


That is good to hear.



ultimate plow;1850659 said:


> Cool man. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks


----------



## ultimate plow

much nicer than the old snowdogg!Thumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ultimate plow;1850678 said:


> much nicer than the old snowdogg!thumbs up


x2........


----------



## cet

That is a much needed improvement them. They are priceless. I run them on my MVP Plus's.


----------



## pipelayer

dude that is BADASS! you wont even have to plow snow, itll run from that dually all on its own. or the flakes will just go back up in your path. that plow will be still brand new...


----------



## willie07

May want to look at doing frame braces. There is a thread on here about them.


----------



## mossman381

pipelayer;1851269 said:


> dude that is BADASS! you wont even have to plow snow, itll run from that dually all on its own. or the flakes will just go back up in your path. that plow will be still brand new...


Thanks, did you find an led strobe controller yet?



willie07;1851361 said:


> May want to look at doing frame braces. There is a thread on here about them.


My truck is one of those that came from the factory with the frame gusset already on.


----------



## mossman381

I can't believe I have 80 pages in this thread. More pics, because it is my thread


----------



## mossman381




----------



## mossman381




----------



## nicks_xj

I'd do the air shocks if I were you timberns ride really rough more or less like your on your bump stops all the time


----------



## dieseld

Timbrens are the greatest thing ever invented for the IFS GM trucks, in my opinion. Most people I know leave them on all season due to the improved ride with and without a plow, myself included. But I am only running a 9'2" poly-V on a 200K mile Duramax, not a 9'6". Looks great, I wish I could post pics I would share mine with no ballast and the plow raised.


----------



## WIPensFan

Sweet setup Mossman!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

finally you changed your signature lol you have a pic of it raised?


----------



## kolwnmstr

dieseld;1851665 said:


> Timbrens are the greatest thing ever invented for the IFS GM trucks, in my opinion. Most people I know leave them on all season due to the improved ride with and without a plow, myself included. But I am only running a 9'2" poly-V on a 200K mile Duramax, not a 9'6". Looks great, I wish I could post pics I would share mine with no ballast and the plow raised.


Why can't you post pics?


----------



## dieseld

kolwnmstr;1851713 said:


> Why can't you post pics?


Just can't seem to figure it out. Tried for years. Too difficult for my computer incompetent brain.


----------



## kolwnmstr

dieseld;1851725 said:


> Just can't seem to figure it out. Tried for years. Too difficult for my computer incompetent brain.


Well I'd be glad to post pictures up anytime you need. Just send me a PM and I'll give you my email.


----------



## mortician79

I love everything about this rig. Well done!tymusic


----------



## mercer_me

The truck and plow look great together. It would look even sharper if the wings were red as well IMO.


----------



## kolwnmstr

mercer_me;1851991 said:


> The truck and plow look great together. It would look even sharper if the wings were red as well IMO.


Well you know Moss, he's gotta be different lol


----------



## Ray

That truck does look awesome with the MVP 3 in red steel!


----------



## mossman381

nicks_xj;1851555 said:


> I'd do the air shocks if I were you timberns ride really rough more or less like your on your bump stops all the time


The air shocks are pretty expensive. I already ordered some Timbrens. The truck is a 3500. Not the best ride to begin with. I will let you know how I like the Timbrens.



dieseld;1851665 said:


> Timbrens are the greatest thing ever invented for the IFS GM trucks, in my opinion. Most people I know leave them on all season due to the improved ride with and without a plow, myself included. But I am only running a 9'2" poly-V on a 200K mile Duramax, not a 9'6". Looks great, I wish I could post pics I would share mine with no ballast and the plow raised.


There shouldn't be that much difference between Boss and Western. I have some Timbrens ordered. That is the only way this truck will handle the plow with wings. I will probably be leaving mine in all year as well. I do have the Cognito leveling kit so not sure how that will affect the Timbrens.



WIPensFan;1851668 said:


> Sweet setup Mossman!


Thanks



dodgegmc1213;1851703 said:


> finally you changed your signature lol you have a pic of it raised?


Don't have a pic but am working on a video showing the drop. I can get some pics. It drops quite a bit in scoop with the wings on. Without the wings probably could get by without Timbrens but I want the wings.



mortician79;1851777 said:


> I love everything about this rig. Well done!tymusic


Thanks



mercer_me;1851991 said:


> The truck and plow look great together. It would look even sharper if the wings were red as well IMO.


I think the black goes good with my truck.



Ray;1852060 said:


> That truck does look awesome with the MVP 3 in red steel!


I like the red too.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

timbrens are a pain in the butt to install on these trucks, did them on my fathers 02 gmc 2500, not fun


----------



## mossman381

dodgegmc1213;1852198 said:


> timbrens are a pain in the butt to install on these trucks, did them on my fathers 02 gmc 2500, not fun


They replace the factory bump stops don't they? Doesn't sound very hard to do, but I know rusty bolts can make easy things hard.


----------



## jhall22guitar

Best truck on this site.


----------



## thelettuceman

Looks Great!!!
Does that plow have shoes??


----------



## dodgegmc1213

mossman381;1852202 said:


> They replace the factory bump stops don't they? Doesn't sound very hard to do, but I know rusty bolts can make easy things hard.


yes they do but a very tight spot, then again our front end is really low so that could cause it to be a pain and the fact we did it on the ground.


----------



## xgiovannix12

mossman381;1852202 said:


> They replace the factory bump stops don't they? Doesn't sound very hard to do, but I know rusty bolts can make easy things hard.


not when you got the right tools


----------



## GMCHD plower

mossman381;1852202 said:


> They replace the factory bump stops don't they? Doesn't sound very hard to do, but I know rusty bolts can make easy things hard.


If you jack the truck up their not too awful, not the most fun, but still not awful I did mine yesterday.


----------



## mossman381

jhall22guitar;1852210 said:


> Best truck on this site.


Thanks



thelettuceman;1852211 said:


> Looks Great!!!
> Does that plow have shoes??


No shoes, but this plow has 3 compression springs on each wing. The Snowdogg had 2 extension springs on each wing. I will have to use it to see if that makes a difference.



dodgegmc1213;1852213 said:


> yes they do but a very tight spot, then again our front end is really low so that could cause it to be a pain and the fact we did it on the ground.


I hope mine go in easy.



xgiovannix12;1852215 said:


> not when you got the right tools


The right tools make all the difference 



GMCHD plower;1852218 said:


> If you jack the truck up their not too awful, not the most fun, but still not awful I did mine yesterday.


I hope my install goes smooth.


----------



## mercer_me

When I put Timbrens in my Tundra I didn't even have to jack the truck up. It was a 20-30 minute job, no big deal at all.


----------



## xgiovannix12

my favorite tool is the torch ... I wish I had a plasma cutter tho


----------



## mossman381

mercer_me;1852223 said:


> When I put Timbrens in my Tundra I didn't even have to jack the truck up. It was a 20-30 minute job, no big deal at all.


That is the way I want my install to go 



xgiovannix12;1852280 said:


> my favorite tool is the torch ... I wish I had a plasma cutter tho


Plasma cutter is an awesome tool. No matter how many tools you have you always need more


----------



## nicks_xj

mossman381;1852165 said:


> The air shocks are pretty expensive. I already ordered some Timbrens. The truck is a 3500. Not the best ride to begin with. I will let you know how I like the Timbrens.
> 
> Your truck looks great Mossman, I haven't decided which direction I want to go yet get timbrens or put set of 2500 torsion bar's with a leveling kit to help hold the weight wesport of the hd75 with wings I know I won't have any problems on the electrical power the Tahoe has a triple alternator set up on it with 2 300amp alts and one 280amp and it's going to have at least 4 deep cycle batteries for the radio lol


----------



## mercer_me

mossman381;1852345 said:


> That is the way I want my install to go.


It was really close on having to jack it up but, even if i did have to jack it up it would have added only a few minutes.


----------



## nicks_xj

You ever get a chance to make a video of the front end drop when you lift that big red beast lol


----------



## mossman381

nicks_xj;1857754 said:


> You ever get a chance to make a video of the front end drop when you lift that big red beast lol


Nope, been busy with other work. I have my Timbrens, just need to install them.


----------



## mercer_me

Is the Western a lot heavier than the Snow Dogg?


----------



## mossman381

mercer_me;1857921 said:


> Is the Western a lot heavier than the Snow Dogg?


The Western is about 100lbs heavier but the mount on a Western is basicly built into the plow side. So I think if you count the plow and mount I think they would weigh the same.

A video of the start of our cranberry harvest this year


----------



## mossman381

nicks_xj;1852628 said:


> I won't have any problems on the electrical power the Tahoe has a triple alternator set up on it with 2 300amp alts and one 280amp and it's going to have at least 4 deep cycle batteries for the radio lol


I thought about doing a dual alternator setup but just going to get one high output one from Summit.

Part 2 of our cranberry harvest for anybody that is interested.


----------



## pipelayer

didnt find the strobe controller yet mossman, havent been looking too hard, been real busy being that my first born is coming this saturday lol so theres that. and, if you get a higher-amp alternator, look into the mean green or something along those lines, alternator. theyre awesome, and from what ive heard second to none. also believe theyre made in the USA but, dont hold me to that.


----------



## nicks_xj

Michman alternators are great alternators too and made in the usa


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Have you trussed the section of the frame behind the rear Upper control arm mount. That area tends to break and a stress crack tears the frame from the weld on the UCA mount. Usually it happens to trucks when they have a diesel and a vplow combined with a vbox. But this plow weighs like 1250(ish)lbs with the wings on so it might be enough to cause that common problem. Just food for thought.


----------



## NBI Lawn

DuramaxLML-42;1861150 said:


> Have you trussed the section of the frame behind the rear Upper control arm mount. That area tends to break and a stress crack tears the frame from the weld on the UCA mount. Usually it happens to trucks when they have a diesel and a vplow combined with a vbox. But this plow weighs like 1250(ish)lbs with the wings on so it might be enough to cause that common problem. Just food for thought.


Most/all (?) 01-02 2500&3500's came with factory gusset plates.


----------



## William B.

NBI Lawn;1863725 said:


> Most/all (?) 01-02 2500&3500's came with factory gusset plates.


It was hit and miss. My old 01 and 04 with factory plow package didn't have them.


----------



## mossman381

pipelayer;1860922 said:


> didnt find the strobe controller yet mossman, havent been looking too hard, been real busy being that my first born is coming this saturday lol so theres that. and, if you get a higher-amp alternator, look into the mean green or something along those lines, alternator. theyre awesome, and from what ive heard second to none. also believe theyre made in the USA but, dont hold me to that.


I will see if I can find a link for you. This is what I used.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SHO-ME-LED-...755?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33970c9abb



nicks_xj;1861026 said:


> Michman alternators are great alternators too and made in the usa


Just going to get the one from Summit. I don't need a crazy output one.



DuramaxLML-42;1861150 said:


> Have you trussed the section of the frame behind the rear Upper control arm mount. That area tends to break and a stress crack tears the frame from the weld on the UCA mount. Usually it happens to trucks when they have a diesel and a vplow combined with a vbox. But this plow weighs like 1250(ish)lbs with the wings on so it might be enough to cause that common problem. Just food for thought.


My truck came with the factory gussets.



NBI Lawn;1863725 said:


> Most/all (?) 01-02 2500&3500's came with factory gusset plates.


My truck was one that came with the gussets.



William B.;1863753 said:


> It was hit and miss. My old 01 and 04 with factory plow package didn't have them.


My truck has the factory gusset. I believe my green 02 had the gussets too.

Installed my Timbrens tonight. Will have a video shortly.


----------



## mossman381

Couple new videos

"Bad to the Bone"






Timbren install


----------



## chachi1984

hey bro, I just did the timbren's month ago, my factory were right off.
pain in the ass to get them off. it makes a big difference for me with a 8ft straight


----------



## pipelayer

cool thanks mossman, i had just found a switch for the sho-me controller today as well. im going to start adding lights to my 2002 slowly but surely. backup lights are first, im going to recess them into the bumper as well, most likely circular lights, similar to your 2008.


----------



## mossman381

chachi1984;1869646 said:


> hey bro, I just did the timbren's month ago, my factory were right off.
> pain in the ass to get them off. it makes a big difference for me with a 8ft straight


Dad has one that is busted off. I could see how that would make it harder to get them off. My install went very easy.



pipelayer;1876240 said:


> cool thanks mossman, i had just found a switch for the sho-me controller today as well. im going to start adding lights to my 2002 slowly but surely. backup lights are first, im going to recess them into the bumper as well, most likely circular lights, similar to your 2008.


Not sure the round ones will fit in the 02 bumper.

I got new stainless hard and soft brake lines.



Part 1 of the brake line install






Part 2 of the brake line install


----------



## mossman381

Couple new plowing videos


----------



## NBI Lawn

NEED MORE SNOW! Those are just teaser videos!


----------



## mossman381

Made some wing markers






Found some drifted snow to play with






MVP3 foot assembly and wings locks.






Ballast box build






Block heater test and some plowing






Snow plowing "Cab Cam"






My old Western Pro Plow gets a new filter and fluid






And Rusty attacks my GoPro


----------



## mossman381




----------



## gallihersnow

How many miles are on the truck now Mossman?


----------



## thelettuceman

Like that Rusty video!!!


----------



## mossman381

gallihersnow;1891113 said:


> How many miles are on the truck now Mossman?


Not sure,  must be close to 190k by now. The truck doesn't move much since I run my s10 most of the time now.



thelettuceman;1891240 said:


> Like that Rusty video!!!


He is a little stinker


----------



## dodgegmc1213

I think to make your ballast box look old was to burn the words into the wood! That would look nice Thumbs Up


----------



## fireboy5722

kind of dog is rusty he looks like mine? I was told mine was a black and tan **** hound


----------



## mossman381

dodgegmc1213;1891424 said:


> I think to make your ballast box look old was to burn the words into the wood! That would look nice Thumbs Up


I really don't want to spend that much time on it. I just threw this box together.



fireboy5722;1891607 said:


> kind of dog is rusty he looks like mine? I was told mine was a black and tan **** hound


I was told Doberman mix by the shelter but have had many people tell me he looks pure Doberman.


----------



## BRL1

Hey what kind of paid did you use to color match your bumpers ? I don't have a sprayer but I want to color match my 08 duramax


----------



## fireboy5722

mossman381;1891660 said:


> I really don't want to spend that much time on it. I just threw this box together.
> 
> I was told Doberman mix by the shelter but have had many people tell me he looks pure Doberman.


I was told mine was mix **** hound but he looks like an American black and tan there is a pic of him on my thread.


----------



## mossman381

BRL1;1891703 said:


> Hey what kind of paid did you use to color match your bumpers ? I don't have a sprayer but I want to color match my 08 duramax


I use automotive paint that I get from the local CARQUEST. I use a small spray gun and if you look at my past videos you will see me using it.



fireboy5722;1892103 said:


> I was told mine was mix **** hound but he looks like an American black and tan there is a pic of him on my thread.


It really doesn't matter what kind of dog he is. I saw his face and had to adopt him.


----------



## fireboy5722

mossman381;1892121 said:


> I use automotive paint that I get from the local CARQUEST. I use a small spray gun and if you look at my past videos you will see me using it.
> 
> It really doesn't matter what kind of dog he is. I saw his face and had to adopt him.


For sure for sure I actually seen ours on the good old inter web and took my wife up to look at him. We got there and walked through the dogs and he had a hold sign on his create. We walked back out and the receptionist ask if there were any dogs in paticaler we were interested in, and I said about him and the hold sign. Her reply made my day when she told me that she just hadn't made it back to take the sign off! The next day we came home with him!


----------



## mossman381

fireboy5722;1892520 said:


> For sure for sure I actually seen ours on the good old inter web and took my wife up to look at him. We got there and walked through the dogs and he had a hold sign on his create. We walked back out and the receptionist ask if there were any dogs in paticaler we were interested in, and I said about him and the hold sign. Her reply made my day when she told me that she just hadn't made it back to take the sign off! The next day we came home with him!


I found Rusty online after I had to put down Cody my lab. I drove 45 minutes to get him.

Memorial video of Cody






Another plowing video


----------



## mike6256

Hey Mossman sorry for the loss, he was a beautiful dog..... Thats what sucks about dogs, they go to quick.
I am leaving in about 10 min to pick my shepherd up from knee surgery which at 9yrs old was questionable.


----------



## NBI Lawn

Looks like your truck may be a little large for small properties like that. I have the perfect solution and it will make some great videos! Fab one of these http://www.bossplow.com/full-size-utv-plows on to the s10.Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

mike6256;1892633 said:


> Hey Mossman sorry for the loss, he was a beautiful dog..... Thats what sucks about dogs, they go to quick.
> I am leaving in about 10 min to pick my shepherd up from knee surgery which at 9yrs old was questionable.


Cody was 10. It's been about a year now and it's still hard to watch the video. All I can say is have fun with them while they are here 



NBI Lawn;1892715 said:


> Looks like your truck may be a little large for small properties like that. I have the perfect solution and it will make some great videos! Fab one of these http://www.bossplow.com/full-size-utv-plows on to the s10.Thumbs Up


If Boss would give me one I would have it mounted in a couple days


----------



## mossman381

Some new plowing videos

First one is a quick one using my GoPro






Next one is some heavy pushing and some drive bys.






Then some more "Cab Cam"






Then fixing my Recon led fender lights.






And I think that is all my new videos.


----------



## thelettuceman

M/M: Condolences


----------



## NBI Lawn

Any new videos? Always entertaining!


----------



## mossman381

Changing my my Edge programmer to economy mode for winter.






Trying a topper out


----------



## mossman381

I have things in the works for my truck but other things have to get done first. I have been working on our Clark forklift. Putting in a rebuilt motor.

Part 1






Part 2






Part 3






Part 4






Part 5






Here is a pic before the engine blew.


----------



## NBI Lawn

Sweet! Great videos as always. When are you planning on finishing the Clark? Get that topper painted! 

I have to ask...wheres the camper?


----------



## mossman381

NBI Lawn;1915091 said:


> Sweet! Great videos as always. When are you planning on finishing the Clark? Get that topper painted!
> 
> I have to ask...wheres the camper?


Topper isn't painted yet. I am trying to get the Clark running this weekend. The camper is still in the shop. It's going to get done by spring. I am giving myself a deadline and it has to be done


----------



## thelettuceman

Truck looks better without topper .... Don't shoot me !!!


----------



## NBI Lawn

thelettuceman;1915210 said:


> Truck looks better without topper .... Don't shoot me !!!


Once it's painted it will look bad ass I bet. Not a HUGE fan of toppers but I've been keeping an eye out for one myself. If I can find a deal on a sleek looking topper that's already red I will try it out.


----------



## mossman381

I was a short bed guy for a long time. Then I got my dually and wow a long bed is great. So much more usable space. I never liked toppers until I put one on my s10 for the dogs and wow so much more usable space.  Everything in my bed stays dry and snow free. I agree once it is black the truck will look good.


----------



## mercer_me

thelettuceman;1915210 said:


> Truck looks better without topper .... Don't shoot me !!!


I agree, I hate the way cabs look. They are handy to have but, they completely ruin the look of a truck. IMO


----------



## NBI Lawn

After owning the MVP3 for a little while what's your thoughts on it? Any regrets?


----------



## billythekid

Hey Mossman I enjoy reading your thread. I also appreciate you putting up a video of your plow install, helped out alot on mine.


----------



## mossman381

NBI Lawn;1923585 said:


> After owning the MVP3 for a little while what's your thoughts on it? Any regrets?


Sorry NBI, I didn't see this. I love the plow. So far everything about it is great.



billythekid;1925903 said:


> Hey Mossman I enjoy reading your thread. I also appreciate you putting up a video of your plow install, helped out alot on mine.


Glad it helped you out.

For anybody wanting to see the Clark forklift videos here are the rest of them.

Part 6






Part 7






Part 8






Part 9 Final Video






Night Plowing "Cab Cam"






More plowing outside view






More plowing


----------



## NBI Lawn

Clark looks like it turned out great! Love how clean everything is Thumbs Up. 

Why no wings for the fluff?


----------



## mossman381

NBI Lawn;1926151 said:


> Clark looks like it turned out great! Love how clean everything is Thumbs Up.
> 
> Why no wings for the fluff?


Dad was helping plow and really wasn't much to plow. No need in having another 150lbs up front


----------



## mossman381




----------



## thelettuceman

Take that topper off !!!!!


----------



## xgiovannix12

thelettuceman;1926604 said:


> Take that topper off !!!!!


Yep DO it now


----------



## Stik208

xgiovannix12;1926609 said:


> Yep DO it now


You need Arnold.


----------



## Willman940

Hows the visibility with it on there?


----------



## mossman381

thelettuceman;1926604 said:


> Take that topper off !!!!!





xgiovannix12;1926609 said:



> Yep DO it now





Stik208;1927408 said:


> You need Arnold.


You guys are having a harder time with the topper than me. 



Willman940;1927553 said:


> Hows the visibility with it on there?


During the day there is no problem. At night the topper has tinted windows so it makes it harder to see out. Plus I lost some of my backup lights and I saw on my video that I have a backup light out. I am getting a backup cam so that should help.


----------



## xgiovannix12

DO it now LOL I can read that in Arnolds voice haha


----------



## mossman381

xgiovannix12;1927895 said:


> DO it now LOL I can read that in Arnolds voice haha


That doesn't scare me. I think I could take Arnold now that he is older


----------



## xgiovannix12

mossman381;1927934 said:


> That doesn't scare me. I think I could take Arnold now that he is older


but he lifts things up and puts them back down Like we move snow from one spot and put it in another spot :laughing:


----------



## VolvoL60F

That topper has to go lol. It's killing the truck, and it hurt to see that beautiful back rack get taken off


----------



## mossman381

VolvoL60F;1928328 said:


> That topper has to go lol. It's killing the truck, and it hurt to see that beautiful back rack get taken off


It's getting painted black then I will see how I like it.


----------



## NBI Lawn

mossman381;1928551 said:


> It's getting painted black then I will see how I like it.


Better hurry up! People are getting upset


----------



## mossman381

NBI Lawn;1929052 said:


> Better hurry up! People are getting upset


I never have let peer pressure sway me in life. Not going to start


----------



## dieselboy01

Come on, all your friends are doing it.....


----------



## thelettuceman

If you keep the topper on, will you have no use for the gooseneck trailer???


----------



## mossman381

thelettuceman;1930288 said:


> If you keep the topper on, will you have no use for the gooseneck trailer???


If I keep the topper I will probably sell the gooseneck and get a bumper pull.

New plowing video


----------



## mossman381




----------



## mossman381

And for whoever cares the Clark doing its first work in about 7 years


----------



## DieselSlug

Looking good!


----------



## NBI Lawn

Any new videos?


----------



## jmac5058

Do you have any snow plowing videos with snow in them ? You can tell snow fears you its nowhere to be found . You can get by with a 6.8 snowbear with the amount your scraping up to make a tiny pile . You need to have snow to make a snow plowing video .


----------



## scott3430

What are you using the topper for? Sorry if you already explained why you put it on. Just curious.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Any new videos of the truck? We have been waiting for months! :laughing: What are you doing with the topper? (I hope take it off)


----------



## NBI Lawn

Hey Moss, I've been following you on YouTube...any Plow videos of the truck yet this year? Not sure how far you are on the rocker/cab repair. Post a video here if ya have one. Thanks!


----------



## mossman381

Sorry guys for not responding. I never got a notice until now that anybody was asking questions. It's been so long not sure what I have posted. I will post a few videos that I think haven't been posted. If you want to see all my videos you can go on my Youtube channel and I have playlists of snowplowing and my truck.

Real time mounting the wings






Snowplowing






More Plowing and Probably my favorite video from last year






Another plowing video






If you want to see more you will have to go to my Youtube channel. I can't keep posting video all night.

One more plowing and shooting video






Painting the topper






Dually driving with the Gooseneck






Rusty Rocker Repair 1






Rusty Rocker Repair 2






Rusty Rocker Repair 3






Rusty Rocker Repair 4






Russell Braided Stainless Brake Line Problems


----------



## RIRAM2500HD

Fan of your videos! Thanks!


----------



## mossman381

RIRAM2500HD;2089334 said:


> Fan of your videos! Thanks!


Glad you enjoy them.


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

Any pictures of it in v position with it raised with the wings on?


----------



## mossman381

PremierSnowPlow;2089482 said:


> Any pictures of it in v position with it raised with the wings on?


No pics but my videos should show that at some point. The wings are almost on the ground in full v. I don't run the plow in full v when driving because it's too low with the wings.


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

That was the reason I asked, thanks!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

PremierSnowPlow;2089728 said:


> That was the reason I asked, thanks!


Mine sit about 3 inches.

Good videos


----------



## thelettuceman

RIRAM2500HD;2089334 said:


> Fan of your videos! Thanks!


Agreed! ... Always learning somethingussmileyflag


----------



## mossman381

PremierSnowPlow;2089728 said:


> That was the reason I asked, thanks!


Ask and you shall receive 



1olddogtwo;2089736 said:


> Mine sit about 3 inches.
> 
> Good videos


I am guessing he has a chevy. I never measured mine but it's close. If he has a 11-up chevy they should handle the plow better than the older trucks. I know they got bigger bars in 2011.


----------



## plowboy87

Mossman, in your video today plowing, looks like you should of used your mvp3


----------



## mossman381

plowboy87;2089800 said:


> Mossman, in your video today plowing, looks like you should of used your mvp3


I would have but my rockers are bare steel right now. I need to get the body work done and painted before the truck can leave the shop.


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

mossman381;2089739 said:


> Ask and you shall receive
> 
> I am guessing he has a chevy. I never measured mine but it's close. If he has a 11-up chevy they should handle the plow better than the older trucks. I know they got bigger bars in 2011.


I drive a f350 PS.. Just wondering because a few guys have said that the new mvp3 with wings doesn't allow many guys to run in V while driving but I'm assuming it depends on your setup on your own truck.


----------



## Cond Enterprise

Mossman your youtube channel is awesome, wish I had your shop and painting skills, Im a Ford guy but my Dad was a Bowtie man...would have loved to watch your video's. He said there is nothing sexier than a Chevy with a Western...and I run Ford's with Fishers...lol Keep the video's coming!!Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

PremierSnowPlow;2090020 said:


> I drive a f350 PS.. Just wondering because a few guys have said that the new mvp3 with wings doesn't allow many guys to run in V while driving but I'm assuming it depends on your setup on your own truck.


I bet the straight axle on the Ford supports the weight of the plow better than the IFS. The newer GM trucks have bigger bars to help with that. I don't have a new truck so can't say for sure.



Cond Enterprise;2091461 said:


> Mossman your youtube channel is awesome, wish I had your shop and painting skills, Im a Ford guy but my Dad was a Bowtie man...would have loved to watch your video's. He said there is nothing sexier than a Chevy with a Western...and I run Ford's with Fishers...lol Keep the video's coming!!Thumbs Up


Thanks, I am lucky to have such a nice shop and tools. My dad is a big reason why I am able to do the things I do. When I was younger he helped me with all my projects. Helping me get the tools and parts for each job. I learned a lot along the way. The Youtube started out as a hobby and has grown into a part time job. I am hoping that one day it will make enough money to allow me to do bigger and better projects. Since I am a die hard Chevy and Western fan I can appreciate your love for Fords and Fisher.


----------



## ShawcrossSR

Mossman love the videos!


----------



## plowboy87

Mossman, I know your a diehard western fan but, how did you like your snowdogg? Pros cons.


----------



## mossman381

plowboy87;2100176 said:


> Mossman, I know your a diehard western fan but, how did you like your snowdogg? Pros cons.


I only had the plow half a season. The structure is very similar to the Western. They needed another spring on the trip edge so it would stop tripping so much. The wiring wasn't as professional as the Western and that made it more difficult to install. The truck mount was terrible looking and was very low. The Snowdogg was pretty easy to hook up though. I loved the stainless and the 2" lift ram. The handheld controller was too big but worked ok. They said the controller was glove friendly. I didn't have any mechanical problems except the straight mode wouldn't work but that was a loose wire. Again the wiring not very professional. The first v plows Snowdogg made they had ram packing that came apart and plugged up the filter on the pump. That caused some major headaches for some. I never had that problem but knew a guy that had that problem. He now has a Boss.


----------



## plowboy87

mossman381;2100675 said:


> I only had the plow half a season. The structure is very similar to the Western. They needed another spring on the trip edge so it would stop tripping so much. The wiring wasn't as professional as the Western and that made it more difficult to install. The truck mount was terrible looking and was very low. The Snowdogg was pretty easy to hook up though. I loved the stainless and the 2" lift ram. The handheld controller was too big but worked ok. They said the controller was glove friendly. I didn't have any mechanical problems except the straight mode wouldn't work but that was a loose wire. Again the wiring not very professional. The first v plows Snowdogg made they had ram packing that came apart and plugged up the filter on the pump. That caused some major headaches for some. I never had that problem but knew a guy that had that problem. He now has a Boss.


Thanks for your reply. Have boss now thinking on switching to snowdogg.


----------



## mossman381

New Dewalt 52" Tool Box






New Miller Digital Elite Welding Helmet






Rust Repair part 5 "Bodywork"






Rust Repair "Rusty Door Bottoms"






Rust Repair part 6 "Painting Rockers"






Bedliner Flames


----------



## thelettuceman

M/M>>> I checked out your You Tube videos. Nice work. I like the flames and the DeWalt Tool Box... and the dog. I forgot the dog's name ... clue me in please.


----------



## mossman381

thelettuceman;2130452 said:


> M/M>>> I checked out your You Tube videos. Nice work. I like the flames and the DeWalt Tool Box... and the dog. I forgot the dog's name ... clue me in please.


Rusty......like the stuff on my truck that I hate


----------



## mossman381

More videos

How To remove the rear door on a crew cab Silverado GMC 99-07






Painting one of my rear doors






Cleaning up the rear frame while the bed was off






New Curt Class V Tow Hitch


----------



## mossman381

Fluid Filming my inner rockers






Bed install






2010 Bumper Conversion


----------



## dieseld

No video on the mirrors? Love the flames.


----------



## mossman381

Royal Purple Transfer Case Fluid Change






9'6" MVP3 Fluid Change






First Plowing After the rust repair






2015 Mirror Conversion Part 1






2015 Mirror Conversion Part 2


----------



## RIRAM2500HD

Nice dually!


----------



## thelettuceman

When did that wheel well trim get installed? ... Truck looks awesome without the topper


----------



## mossman381

RIRAM2500HD;2133501 said:


> Nice dually!


Thanks, been a lot of work.



thelettuceman;2133509 said:


> When did that wheel well trim get installed? ... Truck looks awesome without the topper


I will post the link of the fender flare fitting and install video tomorrow. They don't make flares for the dually. I had to make them fit.


----------



## Whiffyspark

You got a steal on that truck. I've been looking for one since you got it and haven't found one yet lol


----------

